#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Шамбала-Буддизм

## Lhaktong Riwo

На открытие данной темы меня вдохновило яркое обсуждение традиции Шамбала-Буддизма, развернувшееся в ветке "И опять вопросы..." http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12402.

В условиях недостаточной информированности и, вероятно, отсутствия свободного времени на ознакомление с основами воззрения данной традиции размещенной в абсолютно открытых источниках, между участниками обсуждения развернулась полемика, суть которой вкратце сводится к вопросу: «Что есть Шамбала-Буддизм – одно из специфических и малоизвестных в русскоязычном пространстве течений Буддизма или нью-эйдж секта, коварно заманивающая в свои сети доверчивых новичков, интересующихся Дхармой?»

Не являясь лицом, уполномоченным давать официальные разъяснения по данному вопросу, я все же рискну, не претендуя на точность и полноту, предложить всем любопытствующим свои небольшие описания и комментарии по поводу традиции Шамбала-Буддизма, все возможные недостатки которого – целиком на моей совести.

Что хотелось бы очертить в первую очередь – традиция Шамбала-Буддизма никоим образом не связана с Рерихами, мадам Блавацкой, сектами постсоветского пространства и прочими «эзотерическими изысканиями». Достаточно слабо она связана и с известной Калачакра-тантрой – связь скорее культурная, историологическая, а также на уровне личности царя Ригдена, выступающего в качестве держателя линии как Калачакра-тантры, так и Учения Шамбалы.

В целом, внутри нашей традиции существуют три основных направления:
1. Шамбала (она же Шамбала-Тренинг) – основанное на гонтере, открытом Чогьямом Трунгпой Ринпоче в начале 70 годов прошлого века, достоверность которого была в свое время подтверждена. 
2. Шамбала-Буддизм – фактически, достаточно традиционное учение линии Кагью, со всеми присущими Тибетскому буддизму элементами, например: Принятие Прибежища, изучение Сутр (Хинаяны и Махаяны), получение основ буддийского воззрения, нендро, лунгами и вангами и прочим (есть даже свой монастырь, Гампо Эббэй).
3. Наланда – «созерцательные искусства», направление, в котором буддийские принципы воплощаются в различные стороны человеческого существования, как более традиционные (каллиграфия, кадо), так и менее (фотографирование, психология).

Названия, формат и прочее, этим направлениям дал Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче (11-й Трунгпа тулку, настоятель монастыря Сурманг, Восточный Тибет). Он же основал организацию, в рамках которой непротиворечиво сосуществовали все три обозначенных выше направления, дал ей имя «Шамбала», а также направлял и возглавлял ее вплоть до своего ухода в 1987 году. После этого, организацию возглавил уполномоченный преемник, его сын Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче (признанное перерождение Мипама Джамянга Гьяцо), который руководит и направляет эту организацию по настоящее время. В 2001 году Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче, подчеркивая непротиворечивость и буддийскую принадлежность трех упомянутых направлений, обозначил их общим понятием «Шамбала-Буддизм». С тех пор название Шамбала-Буддизм используется наравне с названием Шамбала.

На этом я позволю себе ненадолго прерваться. В следующем сообщении я постараюсь осветить вопросы, столь взволновавшие участников упомянутого обсуждения, например: «Едят ли на Шамбала-тренингах пейотль?», «Как часто цитируют Конфуция?», «Заставляют ли наизусть заучивать Дао Де Цзын?»  :Smilie:

----------

Caddy (24.02.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Won Soeng (25.02.2009), Александр С (25.02.2009), Вова Л. (24.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.02.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (25.02.2009), Норбу (24.02.2009), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (24.02.2009), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

А,не будете ли Вы так любезны проинформировать общественность о "древе" Шамбалы. Словами,с картинками в подробностях,кто,где,кому передовал сие Учение. 
 Имеет ли Шамбала-буддизм(с?) централизированный орган управления(координаты)
 Кто финансирует?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (25.02.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Шавырин Вы опять смешите народ  :Big Grin: , давайте уже или читайте побольше или на учениях почаще бывайте...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (25.02.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Извините,в тундре интернета нет. Многие ссылки мне не доступны. А знать-то хочется!

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (25.02.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Lhaktong Riwo, давайте сразу к сути противоречивых вопросов. Информация о том что из себя представляет Шамбала-буддизм есть и на официальном сайте.

Как-то:
    * Существуют также и элементы учения, _присущие только буддизму Шамбалы_.
    * "Ассамблея Воинов" - это высшая школа семинаров, на которых студенты изучают текст _терма "Золотое Солнце Великого Востока"_, и получают инициацию. "Ассамблея Воинов" - необходимое учение для посещения "Семинарии Ваджраяны" Шамбалы.
    * Те, кто _завершили практику нёндро Шамбалы_ могут теперь приступить к практике нёндро Кагью.
    * Буддизм Шамбалы _несёт элементы религии бон_, дополнительно используются отдельные элементы дзэн-буддизма, даосизма и конфуцианства.
    * В основном используются учения линий Кагъю и Ньингма, а также некоторые _практики из традиций Дзен и Тхеравады_.
    * Шамбала Тренинг - _Уровень Перки_ (C) ®

Ссылку на терма ума желательно не использовать, поскольку это почти невозможно официально подтвердить. Насколько я понимаю Чогъям Трунгпа Ринпоче был уполномочен распространять исключительно линии Кагью?

----------

Dondhup (24.02.2009), Dorje Dugarov (10.01.2011), Lhaktong Riwo (25.02.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Велеслав (24.06.2011), Дондог (24.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Ссылку на терма ума желательно не использовать, поскольку это почти невозможно официально подтвердить.


Очень забавно... Я же говорю, с таким отношением пора закрывать раздел "Тибетский буддизм". У нас терма на терме сидит и термой погоняет.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (10.01.2011), Lhaktong Riwo (25.02.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (25.02.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Достаточно слабо она связана и с известной Калачакра-тантрой – связь скорее культурная, историологическая, а также на уровне личности царя Ригдена, выступающего в качестве держателя линии как Калачакра-тантры, так и Учения Шамбалы.


Что именно понимается под тем учением Шамбалы, держателем котрого был цать Ригден? И связано ли оно с современным буддизмом Шамбалы?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (25.02.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

"Шамбала Буддизм", Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Ноки (25.02.2009), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Шавырин (24.02.2009)

----------


## vroom

Доброго времени всем!
Википедия - это не официальный сайт нашего центра, но более полная английская страничка, возможно, поможет вам кое-что прояснить:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shambhala_Buddhism

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

Уважаемые участники! Специально для всех, кто любит начинать читать «книжки про шпионов» с последней страницы, а также владеет английским языком, я с радостью предлагаю ссылки на официальные сайты Шамбалы: международный http://www.shambhala.org/ и европейский http://shambhala-europe.org/ . А мы, тем временем, вернемся к занятным вопросам, про пейотль, конфуцианство и Лао-Цзы.  

Вынужден разочаровать всех, кто ожидает, что на программах Шамбала-Тренинга в качестве метода практики используется пейотль, мескалин, гашиш, конопля, кокаин и прочие вещества, отправляющие за пределы «обыденности» в волшебные миры астральных путешествий, других измерений и новых «пластов реальности». Ничего такого там нет. 

Насколько мне позволяют судить мои более чем скромные познания, ни сам Конфуций, ни его последователи, не относили себя ни к духовным, ни к «околодуховным» учителям. Главное, что интересовало Кун Цзы – справедливое и гармоничное устройство человеческого общества, говоря современным языком – «теория управления». Интересы Шамбала-Буддизма, помимо всего прочего, также обращены к социуму, однако в качестве образца, приводится не Кун Цзы, а Ригден (тот самый, из Калачакра-тантры).

Усердно практикуя Дхарму, царь Ригден не только сам достиг определенной реализации, но и смог превратить довольно-таки заурядную страну в процветающее государство. Таким образом, меняя себя путем практики Дхармы, человек способен повлиять на мир вокруг него. К слову сказать, в традиции Шамбала-Буддизма, как правило, именно Ригден выступает в качестве центральной фигуры на тангке.

«Так причем же здесь Конфуций!» – возмутится утомленный скучными подробностями читатель. Предложенная Кун Цзы триада «Земля–Человек–Небо», так понравилась жителям Дальнего Востока, что они полюбили ее применять в качестве универсального символического описания необходимости «связующего звена» между двумя полярностями или же, в качестве указания на необходимость наличия твердой опоры «земли», без которой «небо» недостижимо. Вот, пожалуй, этой триадой и ограничилось «тлетворное влияние» конфуцианства на Шамбала-Буддизм.

И последний из рассматриваемых вопросов – про штудирование Дао Де Цзин на программах Шамбала-Тренигна. Мне видимо, вновь придется выступить в качестве источника «плохой новости»: ни любопытные с философской точки зрения изречения Ле Цзы, ни цигун, ни тайчи, ни чудеса «алхимического даосизма», ни даже волшебные даосские сексуальные практики, не являются на программах Шамбала-Тренинга предметом для рассмотрения. Так что всем, кто планировал почерпнуть эти сведения у нас, придется срочно менять планы.

Тем не менее, в рамках упомянутого ранее направления Наланды, проводится изучение Фен-Шуй, И-Цзын и возможно еще нескольких подобных, традиционных для Дальневосточной культуры дисциплин. Кроме того, мы достаточно чутко относимся к обустройству пространства (как мест практики, так и жилища). При желании, в этом также можно усмотреть «коварное внедрение даосского феньшуя» в буддийскую традицию. 

Таким образом, мы вплотную приблизились к вопросам:
1. Элементы Бон в Шамбала-Буддизме.
2. «Кто позволил этим самозванцам красть наш Дзен?»
3. Как вы докатились до Шамбала-Тренинга?
которые я предлагаю рассмотреть в следующий раз.   :Smilie:

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (25.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (25.02.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (25.02.2009), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Вся информация о Шамбала буддизма мною взята либо с официальных сайтов, либо с википедии. Английская часть википедии на беглый взгляд подтверждает русскоязычную и более того - интересно ее расширяет. К примеру, буддисты Шамбалы практикуют стрельбу из лука, икебану, чайную церемонию и каллиграфию. Конечно нет ничего зазорного в изучении указанных наук, но все это делается в рамках Шамбала-буддизма, что говорит об его интегрирующем характере.

"Elements of Bön, Taoism, Confucianism, and Shinto

To a lesser extent, Trungpa Rinpoche incorporated other elements into Shambhala Buddhism that he thought would be beneficial to practitioners. From the Bön religion, the lhasang ceremony is performed; other elements of shamanism play a role. From Confucianism comes a framework of heaven, earth, and man for understanding the proper relationship between different elements of compositions of all kinds. From Taoism comes the use of feng shui and other incorporations. From the Shinto tradition comes the use of kami shrines to honor natural forces in specific locales."

Здесь говорится о том, что Трунгпа Ринпоче решил включить элементы бон (и элементы шаманизма), даосизма, кофуцианства и синтоизма поскольку считает это полезными для практиков Шамбалы. Формально и буквально по тексту получается, что в Буддизм введены все элементы указанных учений.

"Trungpa Rinpoche experimented with many different innovations of practice, including practices of elocution and other disciplines which are still utilized in the community today."

Трунгпа Ринпоче экспериментировал и со многими другими нововведениями в практику.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Здесь говорится о том, что Трунгпа Ринпоче решил включить элементы бон (и элементы шаманизма), даосизма, кофуцианства и синтоизма поскольку считает это полезными для практиков Шамбалы.


И что? Ринпоче считает, Ринпоче видней. Джамгон Конгтрул тоже включил ряд Бонских терма в Ринчен Тердзо, которое теперь многими ламами полностью передается.

----------

Caddy (25.02.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009), Александр С (25.02.2009), Вова Л. (25.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (25.02.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Шаман

Джамгон Конгтрул использовал бонские практики постольку, поскольку они передавались по семейной линии. Чогьям Трунгпа, полагаю, тоже.
А вот как быть с чань и даосизмом? Современный даосизм передаётся сейчас в основном по семейной линии (я не встречал иного). Не было фактов, что Чогьям Трунгпа какое-либо время провёл в чаньских монастырях.
Была какая-то необходимость включить практики даосизма и чань для развития буддизма в Штатах, где оные практики не являются эндемичными? Или в такие рекомендации содержались в открытых Ринпоче терма?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Очень забавно... Я же говорю, с таким отношением пора закрывать раздел "Тибетский буддизм". У нас терма на терме сидит и термой погоняет.


Ну, не совсем так. Например, в Гелуг терма не признаЮт.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009)

----------


## До

> А вот как быть с чань и даосизмом? Современный даосизм передаётся сейчас в основном по семейной линии (я не встречал иного). Не было фактов, что Чогьям Трунгпа какое-либо время провёл в чаньских монастырях.
> Была какая-то необходимость включить практики даосизма и чань для развития буддизма в Штатах, где оные практики не являются эндемичными? Или в такие рекомендации содержались в открытых Ринпоче терма?


Почитайте где-нибудь про Чогьям Трунгпа, что он еще делал и всё встанет на свои места.

----------

Aion (25.02.2009), Aleksey L. (25.02.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Ну, не совсем так. Например, в Гелуг терма не признаЮт.


i pravilno delajut!

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ноки

*Lhaktong Riwo * 
Скажите пожайлуста есть ли в Шамбале-Буддизме развитие других не традиционно-буддийских линий сотрудничества. Если есть, то можно ли узнать о них и характере этого сотрудничества.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Тем не менее, в рамках упомянутого ранее *направления* *Наланды*, проводится изучение Фен-Шуй, И-Цзын и возможно еще нескольких подобных, традиционных для Дальневосточной культуры дисциплин.


 :EEK!: 
Что же такое, по-вашему, Наланда? А например, "традиция Наланды" - что, по-вашему, это означает?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Почитайте где-нибудь про Чогьям Трунгпа, что он еще делал и всё встанет на свои места.


почитал, ничего не встало на свои места  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Что же такое, по-вашему, Наланда? А например, "традиция Наланды" - что, по-вашему, это означает?


можете воспользоваться Википедией. 5-12 века, крупнейший универскитет в Азии.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Ну, не совсем так. Например, в Гелуг терма не признаЮт.


Еще как признают  :Smilie: 
У Геше Тинлея читал, что нельзя оскорбительно и неуважительно высказываться о терма. Но можно не практиковать некоторые терма, если нет полного доверия к ним. Но это не значит не признавать. Предупреждения о ложных терма и лжетертонах есть и у нингмапинских лам. 
Также читал про одного ламу (и думаю он был не единственным в своем роде), который был тертоном и принадлежал к линии Гелуг.

----------

goncharuk (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009), Александр С (25.02.2009), Гьямцо (25.02.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> Также читал про одного ламу (и думаю он был не единственным в своем роде), который был тертоном и принадлежал к линии Гелуг.


Пятый Далай-лама Лобсанг Гьяцо, например.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Вова Л. (25.02.2009), Гьямцо (25.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (25.02.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (25.02.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Еще как признают 
> У Геше Тинлея читал, что нельзя оскорбительно и неуважительно высказываться о терма. Но можно не практиковать некоторые терма, если нет полного доверия к ним. Но это не значит не признавать. Предупреждения о ложных терма и лжетертонах есть и у нингмапинских лам. 
> Также читал про одного ламу (и думаю он был не единственным в своем роде), который был тертоном и принадлежал к линии Гелуг.


Что ж, может быть вы и правы. Хотя, замечу, никаких неуважительных и тем более оскорбительных слов в отношении терма никто не произносил. 
Если возможно, попросил бы все же привести более подробные цитаты и ссылки на эту тему.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (26.02.2009)

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

Прежде всего, хотел бы поблагодарить уважаемого Шамана, с чьей стороны было весьма любезно разместить ссылку на данное обсуждение в обсуждении предыдущем («И опять вопросы»), на что у меня, к сожалению, не хватило «технических» возможностей.  :Smilie: 

Итак, продолжим с прерванного места. Влиянию традиции Бон на Тибетский буддизм посвящено немало академических трудов, как историко-культурных, так и буддолгических. Не обходили этот вопрос вниманием и простые практики в разной степени взаимодружелюбности дискуссиях. С моей стороны, было бы в высшей степени наивно претендовать на изречение «свежего взгляда» на вопрос. Как и в ряде традиций и направлений Тибетского буддизма, в традиции Шамбала-Буддизма присутствует практика Лосанг (возможно, кому-то подобная практика известна под названием «Санг»). Кроме того, на определенном этапе программы Шамбала-Тренинга, даются объяснения о местных мирских божествах (охранителях, сущностях и т.п) и о том, что с ними можно взаимодействовать. Однако, предупреждая тех, чье воображение принялось рисовать картины камланий, заклинаний и битья в бубен, хочу сразу пояснить, что именно подразумевается под «взаимодействием». Банальная, в сущности, истина: «Полюби землю, на которой живешь, и она ответит тебе взаимностью».

Внимательный и образованный читатель наверняка отметит, что с примерно равным успехом можно выдвинуть тезисы: «Шамбала-Буддизм включает элементы Бон», «Шабала-Буддизм включает элементы Синто», «Шамбала-Буддизм включает элементы славянского язычества», «Шамбала-Буддизм включает элементы общечеловеческих ценностей», «Шамбала-Буддизм включает элементы банальностей и прописных истин». Сожалею, что мне вновь пришлось разочаровать любителей экзотики.

_«Про Дзен»_. Сузуки Роши – так звали Мастера Дзен-буддизма, брата по Дхарме и близкого друга Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче. К сожалению, мне не довелось познакомиться с трудами этого уважаемого Сенсея, поэтому оценку его «просветленности» и «соответствия критериям Дхармы», я оставлю на откуп тех, кто считает себя компетентным в данном вопросе. Замечу лишь одно: Сузуки Роши и Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче, придя к взаимному согласию о пользе подобного деяния, вполне официально обменялись передачами и уполномачиванием на ряд практик традиций, которые они представляли. Исходя из сказанного, все, у кого есть сомнения в чистоте линии Сузуки Роши, могут с чистой совестью предъявлять свои претензии и к традиции Шамбала-Буддизма.

Другим учителем, принесшим в Шамбала-Буддизм «элементы Дзен», является Канджиро Шибата Сенсей ХХ, Изготовитель Лука для Императора в 3-м поколении. Этот «элемент» называется кю-до и изучается в рамках направления Наланда. В данной дисциплине, стрельба из лука используется как метод практики, а не для подготовки стрелка-спортсмена к участию в соревнованиях международного уровня, и, как ни парадоксально это на первый взгляд прозвучит – попасть стрелой в мишень не является главной целью данной практики. На программах направлений Шамбала-Тренинга и Шамбала-Буддизма данная практика не изучается.

С сожалением вынужден констатировать, что рассмотрение третьего из заявленных вопросов придется отложить на следующий раз. Он потребует «много букв», а мне не хотелось бы злоупотреблять вниманием уважаемых участников форума.  :Smilie:

----------

goncharuk (09.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (26.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (26.02.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (26.02.2009), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

> _«Про Дзен»_. Сузуки Роши – так звали Мастера Дзен-буддизма, брата по Дхарме и близкого друга Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче. К сожалению, мне не довелось познакомиться с трудами этого уважаемого Сенсея, поэтому оценку его «просветленности» и «соответствия критериям Дхармы», я оставлю на откуп тех, кто считает себя компетентным в данном вопросе. Замечу лишь одно: *Сузуки Роши и Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче, придя к взаимному согласию о пользе подобного деяния, вполне официально обменялись передачами и уполномачиванием на ряд практик традиций, которые они представляли.* Исходя из сказанного, все, у кого есть сомнения в чистоте линии Сузуки Роши, могут с чистой совестью предъявлять свои претензии и к традиции Шамбала-Буддизма.


 Не будете ли вы так любезны дать ссылку на официальные источники в ОБЕИХ линиях передач на это событие. Это важный момент - если учителя и носители традиций это сделали, то это должно быть заявлено в обеих линиях / направлениях / школах. Если это заявляет только одна школа, то сразу возникают законные подозрения.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (27.02.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Илия (26.02.2009), Шавырин (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Влиянию традиции Бон на Тибетский буддизм посвящено немало академических трудов, как историко-культурных, так и буддолгических.


Существенное замечание. Если такое влияние и было то оно уже вошло в традицию и не воспринимается как нечто от нее отдельное. В канонических текстах и наставлениях по практике вы не найдете ремарку: а вот эта цитата была позаимствована из традиции Бон (а если найдете то это уже не будет традицией).

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (27.02.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Все традиции когда-то не были традициями. Было бы странно, если бы такое мощное культурно-религиозное движение, как приход буддизма на Запад, выразилось в простом копировании тибетской традиции как она есть.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (27.02.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (26.02.2009), Юань Дин (01.03.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Согласен, но ассимиляция традиции обычно происходит с местными обычаями, верованиями т.д. А тут получается ассимиляция восточной традиции с восточной для западной.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (27.02.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Шаман (27.02.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А тут получается ассимиляция восточной традиции с восточной для западной.


хорошее слово ... ассимиляция

вполне отражает линию карма-вержцев западных земель, которые надлежит сделать "чистыми"

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (27.02.2009)

----------


## Legba

У меня есть вопрос относительно Шамбала буддизма.
Я читал книги Чогьяма Трунгпы (хотя и довольно давно).
Не смотря на тот факт, что изложение там отличается от традиционного стиля (свойственного, скажем, сочинениям Чже Цонкапы  :Smilie: ), я не увидел ничего отличного по сути. Только попытка выразить мысль более доступным для аудитории (кстати - именно аудитории того времени) методом.
В связи с чем - вопрос. Структура "Шамбала-тренинга", "Наланды" и прочая - оформилась уже при жизни Чогьяма Трунгпы - или  после его ухода?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (27.02.2009)

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

Пожалуй, стоит вернуться немного назад и осветить некоторые, упущенные мною вследствие собственного несовершенства, моменты. Прежде всего, хотелось бы сказать, что на программах Шамбала-Тренинга (как, впрочем, и Шамбала-Буддизма), не происходит передача Сото Дзен. Не могу поручиться наверняка, но рискну предположить, что ученики и последователи Сенсея Сузуки Роши, также, вряд ли используют в качестве основной практики методы Тибетского буддизма. 

Тем не менее, в направлении Шамбала-Тренинг, такие практики, как, например, поклон при входе в зал для медитации или использование гонга, выполняются в стиле, который скорее можно назвать «дзенским», чем «тибетским». Перечень подобных примеров можно несколько расширить, но общая идея «элементов Дзен» в Шамбала-Буддизме не выходит за рамки приведенных. Во всяком случае, все, кто ожидал, что на программах Шамбала-Тренинга ученикам раздают красивые и глубокие коаны, могут не беспокоиться – этого там нет.

И еще один нюанс из упущенных: мы не считаем необходимым скрывать происхождение тех или иных «элементов», которые органично (на наш взгляд) включены в качестве своеобразных «украшений» в нашу традицию Чогьямом Трунгпой Ринпоче и Сакйонгом Мипамом Ринпоче, однако, с другой стороны, не видим необходимости в проведении своеобразных «внутренних границ», поскольку любой из включаемых элементов нами рассматривается с позиций воззрения Шамбала-Буддизма.

Теперь пожалуй, неплохо бы вернуться к заявленному вопросу, отложенному на потом: «откуда есьм пошло» направление Шамбала-Тренинг. Перебравшись, вследствие всем известных событий из Тибета на Запад, Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче получил возможность непосредственно познакомится с «западной» ментальностью и заметить серьезные различия между нею и ментальностью «восточной». 

К примеру, эгоцентрированного, исполненного ненависти к себе и миру, погруженного в депрессию жителя Запада, слабо интересуют Четыре Благородные Истины, едва он узнает, что первая из них – о страдании. Наверняка, большинство из присутствующих на форуме рано или поздно сталкивались если не с такой же, то с подобными проблемами, поэтому прекрасно уловили, о чем идет речь. 

Другая сторона проблемы, наверняка также не будет новостью для искушенного практика Дхармы. Речь идет о том, что «условно усредненному» жителю Запада достаточно сложно адекватно понять метафорику и символику Буддизма. Как правило, он воспринимает Дхарму, сквозь призму традиционных для Европейской культуры философских и религиозных воззрений. Таким образом, Учение о Пустоте он превращает в крайность нигилизма, Ясный Свет – в некое неизменное изначальное божественное начало, недвойственность – в право все смешать в одну кучу, и по совершенно непонятной причине считает это Срединным Путем.

Движимый состраданием, Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче длительное время размышлял над поиском решения данной проблемы: как донести до жителя Запада основы буддийского воззрения на понятном для него языке при сохранении условия точности передачи Дхармы. В ответ на чистоту его благой мотивации, произошла передача цикла терма, первое из которых, «Письма Черного Аше», послужило основой для разработки специфической программы обучения, которая ныне известна под названием Шамбала-Тренинг.

На следующий раз планируется рассмотрение вопросов линии преемственности (по возможности с «картинками»), выяснение «Кто дал учения Нингмы иерарху Кагью?», а также методика поиска с помощью Интернет сайта учеников и последователей Сенсея Сузуки Роши. И, если позволят место и время, то также – коснуться специфики терминологии, принятой в Шамбала-Буддизме.   :Smilie:

----------

goncharuk (09.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), куру хунг (27.02.2009), Норбу (27.02.2009), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Слово Будды рассчитано не только на людей но и на всех живых существ, нет необходимости что то к нему "добавлять".
Те проблемы в понимании Дхармы о которых Вы пишите характерны как для западных так и для восточных людей. Как будто непонимание первой истины Святого характерно только для Запада , так же как впадение в крайности нигилизма или вера в Абсолют в той или иной форме. Об это постоянно говорится в буддийских текстах.

Я очень сомневаюсь что терма содержало "Шамбала-Тренинг". Слово то какое сразу попахивает нью-эйджем.

Сейчас на мой взгляд проблема иная - сохранить в чистоте Дхарму. Запад еще не готов принять в полной мере тибетскую линию - просто нет практиков соответствующего уровня или их очень мало, а сколько времени сохраниться линия Тибетского буддизма  Дхарма в Тибете и Индии совершенно неясно. Ситуация в мире постепенно ухудшается.

----------

Djampel Tharchin (27.02.2009), Eternal Jew (01.03.2009), Legba (27.02.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (01.03.2009), Torkwemada (02.03.2009), Велеслав (24.06.2011), Дондог (24.05.2011), Ондрий (01.03.2009), Шаман (27.02.2009)

----------


## Echo

> Слово Будды рассчитано не только на людей но и на всех живых существ, нет необходимости что то к нему "добавлять".


Я увидел в тексте не "добавлять" а "обьяснять в соответствии с условиями". Видите как, простой небольшой текст, а выводы разные.  :Smilie: 
Язык - основа для человеческого взаимодействия, которая помимо всего прочего зависит от менталитета. А менталитеты у нас разные и обьяснять надо исходя из этого.
P.S. В общем, лично у меня, такая потребность (в обьяснении учения в близких и понятных мне категориях) имеется. Жду не дождусь когда Берхин к нам заглянет.  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (01.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Как правило, он воспринимает Дхарму, сквозь призму традиционных для Европейской культуры философских и религиозных воззрений. Таким образом, Учение о Пустоте он превращает в крайность нигилизма, Ясный Свет – в некое неизменное изначальное божественное начало, недвойственность – в право все смешать в одну кучу, и по совершенно непонятной причине считает это Срединным Путем.


Чтобы этого не происходило нужно читать и слушать комментарии Учителей конкретно по каждому вопросу. 




> Те проблемы в понимании Дхармы о которых Вы пишите характерны как для западных так и для восточных людей.


Согласен. Понимание Дхармы не зависит от таких понятий как культурная принадлежность, ментальность, национальность и т.п. "Буддисты от рождения" (тибетцы, калмыки, монголы...) точно также могут не понимать 4 Благородные Истины, Пустоту, Взаимозависимость как и европейцы. Понимание зависит от нашей благой кармы и успешной практики, а не от происхождения.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (01.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Шаман (27.02.2009)

----------


## Dron

> В ответ на чистоту его благой мотивации, произошла передача цикла терма, первое из которых, «Письма Черного Аше»,


Можно ознакомиться с текстом терма? Узнать линию передачи?
Кто есть Черный Аше, как он соотносится с божествами тибетского буддизма?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (01.03.2009), Torkwemada (02.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Echo

> Понимание зависит от нашей благой кармы и успешной практики, а не от происхождения.


Так же как 
"От того что в кузнице 
Не было 
Гвоздя
/.../
Враг вступает 
В город, 
Пленных не щадя"
Можно конечно сказать что армия проиграла изза отсутствия гвоздя опустив часть причинно - следственной цепочки в виде непосредственных причин, но не надо их выкидывать.
Карма это что штука такая которая непосредственно влияет (мистическим образом) на понимание в учении?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (01.03.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> К примеру, эгоцентрированного, исполненного ненависти к себе и миру, погруженного в депрессию жителя Запада, слабо интересуют Четыре Благородные Истины...
> 
> ... «условно усредненному» жителю Запада достаточно сложно адекватно понять метафорику и символику Буддизма....


 Какая чушь! Мнение условно усредненного жителя Востока про загнивающий капитализм в духе дешевой пропаганды советских времен. 

Кроме того метафорика и символика Буддизма намного более доступна и гораздо больше опубликована, потому у людей много возможностей понять ее лучше. И те кто хотят - это делают. Потому не стОит смотреть свысока на то, чего вы не знаете.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (01.03.2009), Torkwemada (02.03.2009)

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

Итак, линия передачи Шамбалы в общих чертах такова: Самантабадра, Ваджрадхара,  Падмасамбхава, Еше Цогьял, Прахеваджра, Шри Симха, Дава Сангпо, двадцать пять Ригденов, Гесар Норбу Драдул.

Как было упомянуто ранее, центральным объектом на тангкхе традиции Шамбала-Буддизма, выступает Ригден (рисунок прилагается). 

Линия Кагью Шамбала-Буддизма более чем традиционна, поэтому, восходя от Ваджрадхары включает таких известных учителей, как Тилопа, Наропа, Марпа, Миларепа, Гампопа, Кармапа и так далее.

О том, какую роль играл Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче в линии Кагью, можно посмотреть, например, здесь: http://www.kagyu.org/kagyulineage/teachers/tea08.php

Коренным учителем Чогьяма Трунгпа Ринпоче являлся Джамгон Конгтрул из Сечена. Другим значимым учителем был Дилго Кьянце Ринпоче. Таким образом, источник учений школы Нингма для знающего читателя будет вполне очевиден.

Также, не лишним будет упомянуть, что взгляды традиции Риме были близки Чогьяму Трунгпе Ринпоче, а в предыдущем, 10 воплощении он являлся одним из представителей этого движения. Поэтому совершенно не удивительно, что противники традиции Риме с большим удовольствием всегда критиковали его деятельность.

Что касается дружбы между Чогьямом Трунгпой и Сузуки Роши, то возможно, если бы в 70-х годах прошлого века был распространен Интернет, это явление было бы широко и разносторонне освещено как минимум, на сайтах обеих традиций. Тем не менее, упоминания об этом факте можно без особых сложностей обнаружить на сайте учеников и последователей Сенсея, например, на страницах: http://news.sfzc.org/content/view/383/46/ или http://news.sfzc.org/content/view/538/46/ . Главная страница Сан-Франциско Дзен-Центра расположена по адресу http://www.sfzc.org/ . 

Что еще хотелось бы отметить – было бы в высшей степени удивительно, если бы у рядового практикующего традиции в домашнем сейфе хранилась бы, к примеру, следующие документы: свидетельство о рождении Сакйонга Мипама Ринпоче, протокол о намерениях между Чогьямом Трунгпой Ринпоче и Сузуки Роши, переписка Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче с друзьями и прочие «неопровержимые свидетельства». Кроме того, в наш просвещенный век «цифровых документов и фотошопа» добросовестный исследователь всегда найдет возможным поставить под сомнение электронную копию.

Тем не менее, ситуация не является безнадежной. По нижеприведенному адресу в Интернете расположен контакт с центральным административным органом нашей традиции:
http://www.shambhala.org/contacts/
а по данному адресу – архив:
http://archives.shambhala.org/index.php
Уверен, что там работают дружелюбные люди, чья компетентность превосходит мою, и они не откажут пытливому уму в удовлетворении его любопытства.

Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче являлся разносторонне образованным человеком. Он не только был кхенпо, он также изучал западную философию и сравнительное религиеведение в Оксфорде, где, кстати, в совершенстве овладел английским языком. Таким образом, сведения об истоках Западной культурно-философской традиции он черпал не только из газетных передовиц.

Англоязычная терминология, используемая в Шамбале была подобрана Чогьямом Трунгпой Ринпоче с помощью нескольких учеников-переводчиков. Ряд терминов используется в непривычном значении и на первый взгляд режет слух, тем не менее они точно основываются на этимологии. К примеру, «perky» в современном английском языке означает «задорный, бойкий, разбитной», однако словарь Вебстера в качестве одного из значений глагола «perk» приводит «воспрянуть, вновь обрести энергию и бодрость, особенно после периода слабости или уныния».

Сложно сказать, чем руководствовался Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче, подбирая подобные «провокативные термины». По своему опыту могу отметить, что столкновение с ними неплохо сбивает шаблоны языкового восприятия.

В следующий раз предполагается продолжить рассмотрение проблемы «о языке и контексте», а также осуществление краткого освещения вопроса: чем же занимаются на программах Шамбала-Тренинга?  :Smilie:

----------

goncharuk (09.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

1. Из упомянутой ссылки следует лишь то, что он в 1976 году основал *Shambhala Training program*... и не более того:

http://www.kagyu.org/kagyulineage/teachers/tea08.php




> In 1976, *he established the Shambhala Training program*, which provides instruction in meditation practice within a secular setting. The Shambhala Teachings are a complete path to Enlightenment, and stress mind-training, community involvement and the creation of an enlightened society. In 1976, Trungpa Rinpoche appointed his American disciple, Osel Tendzin (Thomas F. Rich), as his Vajra Regent (Dharma heir). Osel Tendzin assisted Rinpoche in the administration of Vajradhatu and Shambhala Training, and taught from 1976 until his death in 1990. In 1978, Rinpoche empowered his son Osel Rangdrol Mukpo as his successor in the Shambhala lineage and gave him the title of Sawang (earth lord).


2. На официальном сайте сказано буквально следующее:

http://www.shambhala.org/about_shambhala.php



> Shambhala vision is rooted in the contemplative teachings of Buddhism, *yet is a fresh expression of the spiritual journey for our time*; it is available to practitioners of any tradition. Our lineage draws on the wisdom of the Kagyu and Nyingma schools of Tibetan Buddhism as inherited by *founder of Shambhala, Chögyam Trungpa*, and his son and spiritual heir, Sakyong Mipham. In the mid-1970s Chögyam Trungpa began to introduce teachings on Shambhala vision, based on his encounter with the Western world, and on the specific wisdom imparted from the Buddha to King Dawa Sangpo, the first sovereign of the legendary kingdom of Shambhala. This tradition teaches how to live in the secular world with courage and compassion.


... из чего опять же следует, что указанный "гуру" был основателем "традиции Шамбалы", а не "продолжателем" устоявшейся линии Передачи. 

3. Это косвенно подтверждается в другом разделе их официального сайта, где говорится, что "Шамбала-тренинг" базируется на:

http://www.shambhala.org/shambhala-training.php




> During a series of visionary experiences that took place between 1976 and 1980, Chögyam Trungpa, Rinpoche wrote down what became known as the Shambhala terma, a series of texts. The Sacred Path of the Warrior is based on these texts and on the extensive commentaries Chögyam Trungpa, Rinpoche gave on these teachings and on how to practice them in modern times.


... то есть на "терма Шамбалы", которые он сам получил в своих снах и сам же откомментировал.

4. Сама структура занятий (см. ссылку выше) не имеет ничего общего с традиционной буддийской терминологией или общепринятым путем обучения. Я пишу и сравниваю сейчас с Ваджраяной, но, думаю, участники этого форума-тхеравадины тоже что-нибудь по этому поводу смогут что-либо сказать.

5. Ни в одной компетентной книге по Ваджраяне я никогда не встречал никаких упоминаний о "Линии Шамбала", "Терма Шамбала" и так далее... Объявить себя тертоном можно. Приписать себе славную линию Передачи (ту же Кагью(!) - можно! Но вот добиться того, чтобы твое собственнное изобретение внесли так сказать, в "буддийские первоисточники" - это практически невозможно. 

Кстати, если хотите почитать про современную (19-20 век) линию Кагью - откройте книгу "Блистательное величие" (о Тулку Ургьене Ринпоче, бывшем коренным Гуру ЕС Кармапы 16-го)... Нет(!) и не может быть там упоминаний про "Шамбала-буддизм" (а ведь Тулку Ургьен был участником всех событий 20 века и компетентность его не вызывает никакого сомнения). Кстати, Джамгон Конгтрул и Дилго Кхьенце (их текущие воплощения на то время), на которых ссылается предыдущий оратор, были современниками Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче - и про них ОЧЕНЬ много чего хорошего сказано в вышеупомянутой книге... Так вот - нет там никакой "Шамбалы"!

То же самое можно сказать и про книги Чоки Нима Ринпоче, бывщего, если я не ошибаюсь, секретарем ЕС Кармапы - нет там никаких(!) упоминаний про этот "путь воина"... Зато у Кастанеды есть!  :Smilie: 

*Вывод - НОВОДЕЛ, прикрывающийся 1) традицией; 2) именами других общепризнанных Учителей; 3) призванный "окучивать" особо духовных  американцев.*

----------

Djampel Tharchin (01.03.2009), Dondhup (01.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Torkwemada (02.03.2009), Велеслав (24.06.2011), Иилья (01.03.2009), Ондрий (01.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А как там могут быть упоминания о тренинге Чогьяма Трунгпы, который он разработал для западных людей и начал использовать в обучении с 1976 года, если Ургьен Ринпоче написал мемуары *о своей жизни в старом Тибете*? В своих книгах он вообще много кого не упоминает, просто потому, что они написаны не для обсуждения других современных учителей.  :Smilie:  Например, нет там ничего и о Намкае Норбу Ринпоче, и о многих других известных ламах, йогинах и тертонах. Страшно сказать: об Алмазном Пути и Оле Нидале Ургьен Ринпоче тоже не написал ни строчки.  :Smilie:  А жаль.

Остаётся лишь удивляться избирательному "уважению к учителям" г-на Вечного Жида, который ставит в кавычки слово "гуру", говоря о Чогьяме Трунгпе Ринпоче. Тулку, успевший в старом Тибете побыть настоятелем монастыря, образованнейший человек, чьи способности и духовные достоинства признавали Кармапа XVI и Далай-лама, не раз поручая ему серьёзные проекты. Основатель первого буддийского университета и первых центров тибетского буддизма в США. Бывая в Америке, оба первоиерарха обязательно посещали центры Ринпоче, давали там учения и посвящения. Забавно видеть, как всеми признанного тулку и учителя "не признают" на БФ.

----------

Caddy (01.03.2009), Echo (01.03.2009), goncharuk (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (01.03.2009), Аньезка (02.03.2009), Вова Л. (01.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), куру хунг (01.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (01.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

… Ну что же – для всех российских эзотериков слова «Шамбала» и «путь воина» имеют почти магическое значение: ведь объявить себя «воином Шамбалы» гораздо проще, чем, допустим, делать повседневные практики, переданные тебе признанными Мастерами линии Передачи…Поэтому, дорогие друзья – это ваше личное дело: хотите поклоняться Трунгпа – поклоняйтесь… Но лично у меня ни к такому «гуру», ни к такой «буддийской» организации нет ни-ка-ко-го доверия:




> *Лама Оле Нидал
> Веpхом на тигре*
> 
> Люди, жившие в окpуге, были свидетелями начала Самье Линга. Сpеди пpочих известных мест они показывали на конюшню вниз по доpоге из гpавия. Здесь несколько недель пpятался Тpунгпа Тулку пеpед тем, как бежать в Амеpику. В то вpемя он был стpойным, застенчивым и одетым в паpчу из китайского шелка, а полиция взялась за pасследование случаев употpебления наpкотиков в монастыpе. Несколько событий его жизни уже стали легендой, как, напpимеp, когда он ехал, пьяный, по мосту, и вpезался в лавку шуточных пpинадлежностей. Говоpили, что можно было понять его затpуднительное положение. Его подpуга жила спpава, а монастыpь находился слева. Однако истоpия смешная только на пеpвый взгляд. В аваpии он получил тяжелое повpеждение и с тех поp был частично паpализован.
> 
> С Тpунгпой Тулку мы встpечались лишь один pаз, в сентябpе 1973 года. Фpанцузский художник Ксолотл настоял на том, чтобы поехать увидеть его в Стокгольм. Там Тpунгпа гостил у наших дpузей из Этногpафического музея. Они хотели снять подpобный фильм о pяде тханок (тибетских свитков), изобpажающих жизнь великого йогина Милаpепы. Мы нашли Ринпоче в сшитом костюме на частном обеде с маpочными винами. Это было новым для нас. До тех поp ламы, котоpых мы встpечали, были в кpасных одеждах, тpезвые и бедные. Пpеданность где-то потеpялась, но мы сумели быть вежливыми.





> *Томек Ленерт
> Жулики в рясах*
> 
> Трунгпа решил попытать счастья в Америке. За ним гонялась английская полиция по обвинению в употреблении наркотиков в Самье Линге, центре медитационного отшельничества, который он основал вместе с Аконгом в Шотландии. Некоторое время он скрывался в конюшне, затем рискнул пересечь Атлантический океан и вскоре основал, не без посторонней помощи, организацию Дхармадхату. Учение Будды было поставлено на службу пирамидальной системе, перенявшей черты маленького феодального королевства в старом Тибете. Лама - король с двором, выполнявшим его прихоти, - единовластно правил, а большинство последователей превращались в послушную, как стадо овец, толпу. Подружившись с группой знаменитых в шестидесятые годы людей, Трунгпа наслаждался своей новой ролью гуру «безумной мудрости». Его шокирующее поведение, должно быть, производило впечатление, поскольку он успешно находил поддержку - финансовую и прочую - и для себя, и для своей организации. Внёс свою лепту издательский центр Мэдисон Авеню, и на рынке появилась серия книг, состряпанных из лекций Трунгпы и принадлежащих авторству гуру. Так открылся доступ к высшим принципам буддизма для западного ума. Дхармадхату завоевала шумное всенародное одобрение, а сам Трунгпа для целеустремлённых тибетских лам превратился в модель успеха на Западе.
> 
> Но - система его была насквозь прогнившей. Духовный глава и близкий круг избранных жили как избалованные принцы, кутя и устраивая оргии, и давали в этом фору даже римским императорам времён упадка. В то же самое время сотни рядовых членов пропускались через многолетнее и роботоподобное сидение в медитации, которое не только иссушало мозг, но и опустошало карманы. 
> 
> Трунгпа умер алкоголиком, а его преемника Озела Тендзина [«ваджра-регента» или вице-президенту «Дхармадату» - организации Трунгпа] его любовники обвинили в том, что он, зная, что инфицирован ВИЧ, заражал их с 1983 по 1988 год. Сам Тендзин умер от СПИДа в 1990 году. Буря, последовавшая за злополучной сенсацией, нанесла серьёзный удар по буддизму в Америке, а Карма Кагью оказалась в одной компании с самыми скандальными сектами.
> 
> ...

----------

Dondhup (01.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Torkwemada (02.03.2009), Yeshe (09.03.2009), Велеслав (24.06.2011), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Александр С

Давайте тогда перечислим всех учителей, которых взялся "разоблачать" Ленерт, и подумаем, заслуживает ли этот источник доверия.

----------

goncharuk (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Вова Л. (01.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (01.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), куру хунг (01.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Надавали много обещаний, но на практике делаем мало,
Имеем известность и почет, но стыдятся нас и боги, и демоны!
С криком ЧЕМ-СЕ-ЧЕМ!  растопчи главу губительным 
                                                                                               заблуждениям!
С криком МАРАЯ! порази в самое сердце врага -
                                            привязанность к Я и его слугу-палача!
Мы все любим давать много обещаний. Сколько обетов личного освобождения, бодхисатовских обязательств, тантрийских клятв мы дали перед Буддами и Бодхисаттвами! А сколько частных обетов и обязательств на грубых и тонких уровнях! Принять обет освобождения всех живых существ от страданий – это очень большое дело. Тем не менее многие не хранят свои обеты, а если хранят, то не достаточно хорошо, не выполняют практику, которая принесла бы пользу для себя и для других. Про таких людей говорят, что дав обещание на словах, они не выполняют практику, приносящую пользу, на деле. Хотя духовная практика ничего кроме пользы и не может принести, но, к сожалению, многие ею не занимаются.
Есть люди, которые носят высокие звания геше, Учителя, перевоплощенца (тулку), кенбо или шеретуя. Эти люди призваны выполнять великую задачу спасения живых существ, но некоторые из них втихую делают вещи, за которые их осудили бы и боги, и демоны. То, что незаметно людям, всегда увидят боги. "

http://www.yelo.ru/bch.zip

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Давайте тогда перечислим всех учителей, которых взялся "разоблачать" Ленерт, и подумаем, заслуживает ли этот источник доверия.


Давайте.

----------

andykh (02.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

*Eternal Jew*

На данном форуме запрещена критика буддийских наставников. Если Ваши учителя это делают, то это значит (как минимум), что данным цитатам не место на буддийском форуме, где присутсвуют их ученики (я сейчас не только о цитатах про Чогьяма Трунгпу, но и про все те гадости на других учителей и даже держателей линии которые цитировались в основном Вами и Чабсучином). Особенно учитвая правила (если с точки зрения элементарной этики это не понятно):




> Дабы не устраивать массовых банов.
> Отныне все темы и сообщения, направленные на конфронтацию буддийских традиций будут удаляться.
> Просьба участников форума воздерживаться от выяснения отношений.
> Даже, если тему открыл новичок с целью поинтересоваться - такая тема тоже будет удалена.
> Даже, если кому-то кажется, что обсуждение этой темы внесет неоценимый вклад в сокровищницу мирового буддизма.
> *Пожелания быть забаненными за цитирование своих Учителей будут выполняться с особым удовольствием.*
> Так как форум большой и за всем не уследишь, то просьба сообщать в установленном порядке если что.

----------

goncharuk (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Давайте тогда перечислим всех учителей, которых взялся "разоблачать" Ленерт, и подумаем, заслуживает ли этот источник доверия.


Да не утруждайте себя, пожалуйста! Он же всё это просто придумал.  :Smilie:  
... И про СПИД, и про любовников "ваджра-регента", им зараженных, и про алкоголизм... 

Странно только, что на Западе (а там нравы суровые - могут засудить за простой намек, что человек алкоголик - "такое-де определение оскорбляет его и наносит непроправимую психическую травму, моральный ущерб от которой составляет ___ тысяч долларов") так никто из заинтересованных лиц эту "клеветническую книгу Ленерта" и оспаривать не взялся... 

А самое страшное во всей этой информации - что это действительно ПРАВ-ДА... вот только многие доморощенные эзотерики, никогда в глаза Трунгпу НЕ видевшие... но упорно считающие почему-то его своим Учителем(!), боятся это признать.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Torkwemada (02.03.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Давайте.


Калу Ринпоче, Ситу Ринпоче (держатель линии Карма Кагью), Аконг Ринпоче, Гьялцаб Ринпоче (держатель линии Карма Кагью), Чогьям Трунгпа, Тэнга Ринпоче, Тхрангу Ринпоче...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (01.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), Норбу (01.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> На данном форуме запрещена критика буддийских наставников.


Вот именно - на буддийском (подчеркиваю -  буддийском) форуме должна быть запрещена критика буддийских наставников. Но не критика эзотерических новоделов - хотя бы для блага тех новичков, кто может во все это дело с радостью вляпаться по самые уши!

 Пока что отдельными ораторами НЕ доказано, что "Шамбала-тренинг" является традиционным буддийским путем, имеет свою линию передачи. До сих пор, пока поклонники Трунгпы это не докажут, имею смелость утверждать, что это - новодел... Ссылки же типа "Ваш Оле с Томеком - сами дураки" - доказательством быть не могут.  :Smilie:  Нужно что-то повесомее  :Smilie:  ...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Torkwemada (02.03.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вот именно - на буддийском (подчеркиваю -  буддийском) форуме должна быть запрещена критика буддийских наставников. но не критика эзотерических новоделов - хотя бы для блага тех новичков, кто может во все это дело с радостью вляпаться по самые уши!
> 
>  Пока что отдельными ораторами НЕ доказано, что "Шамбала-тренинг" является традиционным будлдийским путем, имеет свою линию передачи. До сих пор, пока поклонники Трунгпы это не докажут, имею смелость утверждать, что это - новодел.


Докажите, что АП является традиционным буддийским путем.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Докажите, что АП является традиционным буддийским путем.


Володя, это как раз доказательство от обратного (см. выше), то есть: "Докажите, что вы сами-то  не дураки!"  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Докажите, что АП является традиционным буддийским путем.


Я думаю, многие из спорящих о "легитимности" ламы Оле знакомы с этими документами  :Smilie:  ибо являются его БЫВШИМИ  :Smilie:  учениками. Так что никакого открытия я для них не сделаю!  :Smilie: 




> *ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВО 16-Й ГЬЯЛВА КАPМАПА*
> 
> 14 янваpя 1978 года.
> 
> Вниманию всех евpопейских центpов Дхаpмы, особенно геpманских и скандинавских!
> 
> Оле и Ханна Нидал являются последователями линии Кагьюпа Буддизма Махаяны и связаны со мной связью Самайя — связью Ламы и ученика.
> 
> Они учpедили пеpвые центpы Дхаpмы Будды в Дании и дpугих местах и оpганизовали визиты многих высокосовеpшенных и ученых Лам, тем самым пpедоставив возможность многим людям получить дpагоценные учения о pеализации истинной пpиpоды ума.
> ...





> D. С. CENTRE
> RUMTEK.  SIKKrM, INDIA.
> 
> *H. H.  SHAMARPA*
> 
> To Whom It Kay Concern.
> This ie to certify that Mr. Ole Nydahl, Denmark, ie appointed Buddhist Master, and that he transmits the blessing and activity of the Karma Kagyud Lineage.
> Hie qualifications are thesei He haa been a close, personal disciple of H.H. the Gyalwa Karmapa since December 1969, when he met Him at the Swayambhu Stupa in Nepal, and he has taken i-nitiations and Mahamudra teachings from His Holiness and the highest Kagyud Lamas which he has practiced accordingly.
> For the last 10 years he has been starting centres, teaching and protecting the practitioners all over the world on the request of His Holiness, and he is fully qualified in guiding meditations and leading people in the Dharma.
> ...






> *УДОСТОВЕРЕНИЕ, ВЫДАННОЕ БУДДИЙСКИМИ ОБЩЕСТВАМИ ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВА ГЬЯЛВА КАРМАПЫ В ОТНОШЕНИИ ЛАМЫ ОЛЕ НИДАЛА*
> 
> С 1969 по 1981 годы Оле Нидал получил Прибежище, обеты Генйен, обет Бодхисаттвы и множество посвящений Ваджраяны и объяснений от последнего Его Святейшества XVI Гьялва Кармапы и был под его непосредственным руководством. Несколько лет Оле Нидал практиковал и интенсивно обучался в Гималаях под руководством Е.С. Кармапы. У Его Святейшества Кюнзига Шамара Ринпоче он получил длинный обет Бодхисаттвы.
> Его Святейшество лично поручил Оле Нидалу повсеместно распространять Дхарму. Он наставлял его учить с мотивацией истинного сочувствия и любящей доброты и без подключения мирских интересов. Следуя совету Его Святейшества Кармапы, Оле Нидал вложил всю свою энергию в обучение Дхарме во всем мире, часто используя ночи для переездов. *Его активность также включает помощь людям в отказе от употребления наркотиков, преодолении психологических кризисов и поддержке их в ведении нормальной здоровой жизни. Чем быстрее едешь, тем сильнее ветер в лицо. Неудивительно, что Лама Оле Нидал, высокоэнергичный учитель, который совершенно не боится высказывать собственное мнение по спорным вопросам, сталкивается с сильным противодействием. Периодически он становился мишенью для всевозможных слухов. Также предпринимались попытки дискредитировать его как авторитетного учителя Дхармы.
> Похоже, причиной для этого является его непринужденный и непосредственный подход к обучению Дхарме. Он не действует «свято» и не придает много значения ношению монашеских одежд или помещению себя на пьедестал. Ламу Оле Нидала гораздо больше заботит обучение смыслу Дхармы.*
> Это письмо высшего органа управления, свидетельствующее и подтверждающее квалификацию Ламы Оле Нидала, его способность и призвание к обучению Дхарме. После ухода Его Святейшества в 1981 году, Оле Нидал продолжил свою учительскую деятельность, работая еще упорнее, чем раньше. Своими постоянными усилиями он вложил больше энергии в распространение Дхармы, чем большинство учителей с Востока. В 1987 году Его Святейшество Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче, представляющий религиозную администрацию Е.С. Кармапы, попросил Оле Нидала следить, чтобы люди с Запада не становились религиозными фанатиками, а развивали здоровый и практический стиль на своем буддийском пути.
> Оле Нидал очень хорошо знаком с Дхармой, способен ясным образом преподносить Буддизм, поэтому его активность учителя весьма успешна. Распространяемые слухи о его квалификации или сомнения, созданные вокруг него, появляются только из-за его благотворной деятельности. Мы проверяли качество поучений Оле Нидала по записям и не нашли ничего, что не соответствовало бы учению Будды или шло в разрез с ним.
> Оле Нидал не представляет Дхарму в рамках традиционного тибетского стиля, включающего в себя ношение определенных одежд во время обучения. В любом случае это не является необходимым, и одеться, например, неформально на лекции — это полностью его личный выбор. Будучи хорошо знакомым с учением Будды и сочувственно передавая его другим, Оле Нидал является квалифицированным учителем или «ламой» по-тибетски. В индийском и тибетском Буддизме учителя могут быть как мирянами, так и монахами и монахинями.
> 
> ...






> *H. H.  SHAMARPA
> ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВО ШАМАРПА*
> 
> http://www.lama-ole-nydahl.org/olesi...mar_letter.pdf


*Таким образом, неопровержимо доказано, что:

1. По официальному свидетельству Оле Нидал и Ханна Нидал были личными учениками ЕС Кармапы 16-го.
2. По официальному свидетельству Оле Нидал и Ханна Нидал уполномочены ЕС Кармапой 16-м открывать новые дхарма-центры и поддерживать существующие.
3. По официальному свидетельству Оле Нидал и Ханна Нидал уполномочены ЕС Кармапой 16-м давать Дхарму и быть буддийскими наставниками.
4. По официальному свидетельству ЕС Шамарпы Оле Нидал принял от ЕС Кармапы 16-го и высших лам Кагью посвящения и поучения по Махамудре, которые соответствующим образом применял на практике.
5. По официальному свидетельству Буддийского общества Е.С. Гьялвы Кармапы Оле Нидал получил Прибежище, обеты Генйен, обет Бодхисаттвы и множество посвящений Ваджраяны и объяснений от Его Святейшества 16-го Гьялва Кармапы и был под его непосредственным руководством. Несколько лет Оле Нидал практиковал и интенсивно обучался в Гималаях под руководством Е.С. Кармапы. У Его Святейшества Кюнзига Шамара Ринпоче он получил длинный обет Бодхисаттвы.
6. Его Святейшество Кармапа 16-й лично поручил Оле Нидалу повсеместно распространять Дхарму.
7. Оле Нидала официально признан в качестве квалифицированного Буддийского учителя-мирянина, Ламы.*

----------

Denli (28.04.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Tong Po (29.04.2009), Torkwemada (02.03.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

Вот, кстати, нашел сайт одного из монастырей Шамбала-традиции в Канаде. Можно даже пройти 3-х летний ритрит, который вполен традиционен:



> 1. Mahamudra retreat (6 months): The first three months of this retreat are dedicated to guru yoga sadhanas of Gampopa, Milarepa and Marpa (which require abishekas). These are followed by three months of silent group retreat in which we practice mahamudra investigations, using the text by the 9 th Karmapa, Pointing Out the Dharmakaya, and a commentary by Khenchen Thrangu Rinpoche. This retreat is a rare and powerful opportunity to discover and practice vipashyana mahamudra.
> 
> 2. Konchok Chidu retreat (3 months): Konchok Chidu, meaning “Embodiment of the Three Jewels”, is a sadhana of Guru Rinpoche, with a commentary by Jamgon Kontrol Lodro Thaye. It includes an outer, inner, secret and long-life practice as well as an amending fire offering and feast practice. His Holiness Dingo Khyentse Rinpoche bestowed this abisheka for our community in 1987.
> 
> 3. Inner Vajrayogini retreat (5 months): This retreat is an excellent bridge between Vajrayogini practice and the Six Dharmas. It uses the same sadhana text as in our previous practice, but the commentary we follow is by Pawo Tsug-lak Trengwa, which offers a series of five recitations that progressively train in chandali and mahamudra. It includes drupchen and fire offering practices.
> 
> 4. Chakrasamvara retreat (5 months): The sadhana text used in this practice is the same as the one used by other practitioners in our sangha, but the visualizations are different. We follow a commentary written by Karma Chagme, a ten chapter practice manual for the outer, inner, secret and very secret practice, which includes a drupchen and fire offering. Many people who completed the Chakrasamvara practice before coming into this retreat found this new commentary extremely beneficial. The retreat is also open to those who have received the abisheka but have not done the practice.
> 
> 5. Six Dharmas of Naropa retreat (6 months): The six dharmas are the practices of chandali, illusory form, dream, luminosity, bardo and powa. Together they represent the completion stage of Vajrayogini-Chakrasamvara practice and are methods for transforming all states of mind into the wisdom of mahamudra. At Sopa Choling we have an ideal facility for these practices, with guided instructions for group and individual training. In particular each retreat has included older practitioners, many in their sixties, who have found this retreat most workable and beneficial.
> ...


Есть там также институт. В центр также приезжают традиционные буддийские учителя. Вобщем, люди медитируют, изучают Дхарму, получают учения и посвящения от учителей, ничего никому доказывать необходимости не имеют.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (02.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вобщем, люди медитируют, изучают Дхарму, получают учения и посвящения от учителей, ничего никому доказывать необходимости не имеют.


Володь, это же отлично!  :Smilie:  Лично я считаю, что Защитники и Охранители Ваджраяны свою работу выполняют просто безупречно: высокая Дхарма (я уже об этом писал) сама отбраковывает неподходщих людей... Поэтому кто-то сразу попадает в ученики к Гуру Ринпоче... а кто-то - на "Шамбала-тренинг"  :Smilie:  Каждому - свое!  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Pema Sonam (01.03.2009), Torkwemada (02.03.2009), Ондрий (01.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Забавно: в 70—80-е годы Оле Нидал, по его собственному признанию (см. "Верхом на тигре"), во всех новооткрывшихся центрах "от Осло до Афин" имел по любовнице, будучи женатым человеком. Но это воспринимается некоторыми товарищами как "передовой буддизм для западных людей" или проявление безумной мудрости. А Трунгпе Ринпоче не хотят простить любовь к хорошим винам.  :Smilie:  И даже господин Дондуп, который и близко не тулку и не геше, считает своим долгом кинуть грязью в великого ламу. Да гроша ломаного не стоит ваш показной традиционализм, если вы пытаетесь быть святее Далай-ламы и Кармапы, которые не раз публично называли Трунгпу выдающимся учителем.

Ради справедливости приведу письмо Озела Тензина, после прочтения всем должно быть очевидно, откуда у Нидала и его штатных пропагандистов такая ненависть к Трунгпе Ринпоче:



> ВАДЖРАДХАТУ Ассоциация буддистских центpов медитации 
> 11 апpеля 1984 года 
> 
> Доpогие члены Сангхи! 
> По пpосьбе Ваджpачаpьи (Чогьяма Трунгпы — Д.К.) я пишу, дабы инфоpмиpовать вас о ситуации, котоpая недавно имела место в центpах Дхаpмадхату в Сан-Фpанциско и Беpкли. Похоже, что некий господин Оле Нидал пpедставился в центpах Дхаpмадхату с письмом от Его Пpеподобия Шамаpа Ринпоче, пpеподносящим его как подлинного учителя Дхаpмы, уполномоченного Его Святейшеством 16 Каpмапой учить и давать Пpибежище и обеты Бодхисаттвы. Он наугад учит последователей Ваджpаяны техникам медитации, таким, как визуализация Его Святейшества Каpмапы и так далее. К тому же он благословляет людей pеликвенным амулетом, котоpый, как он заявляет, содеpжит по волоску от каждого из шестнадцати Каpмап, вместе с дpугими pеликвиями. 
> 
> Согласно отчетам от Посла из Сан-Фpанциско и дpугих главных учеников в pайоне залива, господину Нидалу удалось спpовоциpовать значительное смятение сpеди наших учеников там и вообще наpушить атмосфеpу святости. Согласно всем отчетам, его стиль обучения более, нежели содеpжание, пpотивоpечит всему, чему нас учили и что мы пpизнали доподлинным. Общее воспpиятие его подхода нашими учениками: самовозвеличение, сопpовождаемое стpемлением пpоизвести впечатление во что бы то ни стало. Он говоpит о том, что "имел чудесные сильные пеpеживания, котоpые хоpоши для всех чувствующих существ", и он также много говоpит о своих личных опытах облагодетельствования pазличными йидамами. В общем и целом его пpеподнесение Дхаpмы описывалось как усиленное pекламиpование товаpа со скудным юмоpом или вовсе без него и выпячиваемым отсутствием обыденности. 
> 
> Ваджpачаpья дал мне инстpукции сказать вам, что господина Нидала нежелательно видеть ни в одном из наших центpов в pоли учителя. Ваджpачаpья очень сильно чувствует, что со стоpоны господина Нидала исходит некое настоящее извpащение намеpений и пожеланий Его Святейшества Каpмапы. Как мы знаем, вследствие силы учений Ваджpаяны существует много пpедупpеждений относительно pазpыва самайи и возможностей впадения в состояние Рудpы. Были пpимеpы и в пpошлом, когда ученики из запутанности злоупотpебляли этими дpагоценными учениями для того, чтобы создавать личностную кpепость шаpлатанства и культа эго. Похоже, что так обстоит дело и с господином Нидалом. 
> ...


Eternal Jew, *по поводу "эзотерических новоделов":* да загляните же хоть раз в книги Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче, хотя бы ради любопытства, прежде чем писать такую чушь. Эзотерика с нью-эйджем и, например, "Преодоление духовного материализма" — две вещи несовместные.
http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/cho...npoche_trungpa

----------

goncharuk (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

"Справедливости ради"  :Smilie:  я тоже хотел привести это письмо - ставшее началом непримиримой войны, которую вела "Дхармадату" со своими предполагаемыми конкурентами... Процитировать только для того, чтобы любой нормальный человек (умеющий не только читать, но и понимать прочитанное),  :Smilie:  ознакомившись с письмами Его Святейшества Кармапы 16-го и Его Святейшества Шамарпы (см. выше) и сопоставив бы их содержание с измышлениями "ваджра-регента", понял бы, что факты, содержащиеся в этом "инструктивном письме", являются ложью:




> Похоже, что некий(!) господин Оле Нидал пpедставился в центpах Дхаpмадхату с письмом_(! - письмо явно поддельное!)_ от Его Пpеподобия Шамаpа Ринпоче, пpеподносящим его как подлинного учителя Дхаpмы_(! - да самозванец он!)_, уполномоченного Его Святейшеством _(! - насчет уполномачивания - вранье!)_ 16 Каpмапой учить и давать Пpибежище и обеты Бодхисаттвы_(! - как посмел?!)_. Он наугад_(! - а как еще можно давать передачу развратный датский наркоман?!)_ учит последователей Ваджpаяны техникам медитации, таким, как визуализация Его Святейшества Каpмапы_(! - о ужас - кто же ему разрешил?!)_ и так далее. К тому же он благословляет людей pеликвенным амулетом_(! - либо украл амулет, либо нагло врет - нет там никаких волос!)_, котоpый, как он заявляет, содеpжит по волоску от каждого из шестнадцати Каpмап, вместе с дpугими pеликвиями.


Знаки (!) - мои.. Хотел было вместо них поставить смайлики... 
Надо же, какой сукин сын этот "некий г-н Нидал"  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

Еще в 90х я как-то залез на сайт "университета Наропы" и зарегался там. Через месяц (!!!) мне из америки приезжает толстый конверт с комплектом документов и проспектов. Проспекты с фотками и материалы курсов (микс от иудаизма до буддизма) однозачно самоопределяютя как ньюэйдж+деньговыжималка (стоимость обучения в год - до $20000 !!!). Нифигаж себе - Кембридж!

(А насчет книг Тругпы... скажу так.. читал, читал.. все равно ниасилил. Текст - не "адаптация буддизма для запада", а просто ньюэйжевый микс. Решительно не понимаю - про что там написано и где там "про буддизм". Видимо я просто тупой)

Относительно того, кто там из бодающихся за умы прихожан святее. Как говорил тов. Сталин - "оба хуже"

----------

Dondhup (01.03.2009), Eternal Jew (01.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

На этом предлагаю свернуть весь нидаловский оффтопик. Тема не о квалификации и полномочиях Нидала.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Об отношении Трунгпы Ринпоче к "ньюэйджевым миксам":



> Каждый раз, когда у нас возникает дуалистическое понятие вроде того, например, что «я делаю это потому, что хочу достичь такого-то состояния бытия» — мы автоматически отделяем себя от реальности того, чем мы являемся.
> 
> Если же мы спросим себя, что же плохого в оценке, в том, что мы становимся на ту или иную сторону,— на это можно дать следующий ответ: когда мы формируем вторичное суждение «я должен делать это и должен избегать того», мы все усложняем, и это уводит нас далеко в сторону от фундаментальной простоты нашей природы.
> 
> Простота медитации означает, что мы просто переживаем на опыте обезьяний инстинкт эго. Если же мы принимаем свою психику за нечто большее, чем этот факт, тогда она становится очень тяжелой, плотной маской, чем-то вроде железных доспехов.
> 
> Важно увидеть, что главный путь любой духовной практики заключается в том, чтобы выйти из-под бюрократического надзора эго. Это значит выйти из под влияния «я», постоянных желаний эго добиться более высокой, более духовной, более трансцендентной версии знания, религии, добродетели, суждения, успокоения или чего бы то ни было, к чему стремится это отдельное «я». Нужно выйти из сферы духовного материализма. Если мы не выйдем из этой сферы, если в действительности будем практиковать духовный материализм, тогда в конце концов мы можем обнаружить, что обладаем целой коллекцией духовных путей. Возможно, мы почувствуем, что эти духовные накопления весьма драгоценны для нас. Мы изучили столь многое, может быть, мы изучили западную или восточную философию, практиковали йогу; может быть, мы учились у целого десятка великих мастеров. Мы чего-то достигли, чему-то научились. Мы уверены в том, что накопили огромные знания. И все же, хотя мы прошли через все это, нам нужно от чего-то отказаться. Чрезвычайно таинственное обстоятельство! Как это могло случиться? Просто невероятно! Но, как ни печально, так оно и есть. Наши обширные коллекции знаний и опыта — только часть тщеславия эго, часть его грандиозного хвастовства. Мы выставляем все это напоказ перед целым миром, поступая таким образом, мы уверяем себя в том, что существуем в безопасности и неприкосновенности как люди духовные.
> 
> Но мы просто создали лавку древностей, антикварный магазин. Мы могли специализироваться по восточной древности, по средневековому христианству или по религии какой-нибудь другой древней цивилизации, или по другому времени — тем не менее это всего лишь магазин. Прежде чем мы наполнили его таким множеством вещей, у нас была прекрасная комната; выбеленные стены, очень простой пол, а под потолком ярко горела лампа. Посредине комнаты находилось единственное произведение искусства; и комната была великолепной. Все, кто в нее входили, включая и нас самих, любовались ее красотой.
> ...

----------

goncharuk (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Юань Дин (01.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Проспекты с фотками и материалы курсов (микс от иудаизма до буддизма) однозачно самоопределяютя как ньюэйдж+деньговыжималка (стоимость обучения в год - до $20000


Пожалели 20 000 долларов - так и скажите...  :Smilie:  !!! 
А вот иудаизм они за что подгребли себе?  :Smilie:  Он-то что им плохого сделал?  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Eternal Jew, прошу вас не обсуждать составляющие собеседников - "эзотерические" или какие бы то ни было другие, а писать по делу.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> Об отношении Трунгпы Ринпоче к "ньюэйджевым миксам":


Вот - таки да. Типичный образчик трунгповского стиля а-ля Горбачев. Много сказал, а чего - нипанятна. )))

Спасибо за цитату - вспомнил молодость  :Wink:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Eternal Jew, не ваше дело, кто здесь и чей бывший ученик.
Кстати, я и не думаю стесняться, что взял цитату из книги Нидала. Когда публиковал её на другом форуме, указал источник. Характерная черта Нидала - наивная уверенность, что его правота всем очевидна. Как в интервью "Горячий трон".

Прекратите оффтопик, тема о Трунгпе, а не о Нидале. И уж у Трунгпы Ринпоче было куда больше благословений и полномочий.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Много сказал, а чего - нипанятна.


Мне лично понятно.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"И даже господин Дондуп, который и близко не тулку и не геше, считает своим долгом кинуть грязью в великого ламу."
Господин Кармапеко, где конкретно я "кинул грязью в великого ламу"?
Если Вы имеете в виду цитату из комментария к Боевой чакре, то во первых его давал не я, если Вы потрудитесь пройти по ссылке то узнаете кто автор комментария,  во вторых в нем нет слова ни о каком конкретно Учителе или не учителе.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мне понятно, что это была цитата.  :Smilie:  Непонятно, к чему вы её здесь привели.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне лично понятно.


Искрене за вас рад!

Я ж не сказал что текст нечитабелен вовсе. Я не вижу в нем ничего *именно буддийского*, за исключением пары фраз за всю книгу /утируя/ "что вот это все в буддизьме как раз и есть". Это все можно прочитать в любой книжке по психотренингам. Тот же стиль и таже проблематика. Если кому-то такие тексты чем-то помогают - очень хорошо! Оно все лучше чем водку пить.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Torkwemada (02.03.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> Да не утруждайте себя, пожалуйста! Он же всё это просто придумал.


Дело не в том, что он что-то придумал или не придумал. Кто он такой вообще? Почему на него нужно обращать внимание, проверять факты, которые он приводит? 

Есть критика Трунгпы Ринпоче кем-то из признанных, авторитетных учителей? Если тулку такого масштаба,  ученик таких великих мастеров, держатель линии вдруг начинает делать непонятно что и это не получает соответствующей негативной оценки, то к кому вопросы: к нему или к нашему видению проблемы?

----------

Aion (01.03.2009), goncharuk (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (01.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Legba

Драгоценные единочаятели!
В случае с Трунгпа Ринпоче (как и в случае с Оле Нидалом, к коему, как все знают, я отношусь с некоторым сомнением) навряд могут быть найдены действительно веские доводы про или контра. Но хотелось бы упомянуть о совсем другом.
В данном разделе никто не станет спорить, что Будда потому и дал 84000 учений, что есть масса учеников различных способностей и склонностей. Шамбала тренинг может показаться недостаточно традиционным, однозначно. Но кто возьмет на себя смелость утверждать, что данное учение не является подходящим для некой специфической группы живых существ? Замечательно смотреть свысока на "духовных американцев". Только вот не вполне ясно, почему они не заслуживают сострадания. Если их учитель считал, что их надо учить так - это их дело, а не наше с вами. Формально Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче обладает всеми качествами Учителя. Он получил (в отличии от) прекрасное классическое образование, отсидел положенные ритриты и прочее. Если он что-то делал не вполне "по классике" - то уж не от глупости-наивности-неинформированности. Тот кто решил, что это его Учитель - следует за ним. Остальные могут попустится. Потому как в любом случае, самые ортодоксальные Наставники не учат нас в точности так, как учили их самих в Тибете. И в Тибете не учились в точности, как в Индии. Давайте решать за себя. Тем более, что различные околодхармовые разборки последних лет четко показали - никакая критика даже самых одиозных структур (да вот хоть украинских "Лунг Гон Па") ни к чему не приводит.

----------

Aion (01.03.2009), Caddy (01.03.2009), goncharuk (09.03.2009), Ho Shim (01.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Александр С (01.03.2009), Аньезка (02.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (13.03.2009), Джон Браун (20.01.2013), Дмитрий Певко (01.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), Игорь Берхин (01.03.2009), куру хунг (01.03.2009), Норбу (01.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (01.03.2009), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Юань Дин (01.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Мне понятно, что это была цитата.  Непонятно, к чему вы её здесь привели.


Извинений, Дима, судя по всему я не дождусь.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Тем более, что различные околодхармовые разборки последних лет четко показали - никакая критика даже самых одиозных структур (да вот хоть украинских "Лунг Гон Па") ни к чему не приводит."
Люди читают и не идут в секту.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я ж не сказал что текст нечитабелен вовсе. Я не вижу в нем ничего *именно буддийского*.


Буддизм - это если обязательно написано про "изм"? Человек живо и непосредственно объясняет смысл практики. И разве нет в той же книге ни историй о Тилопе, Наропе, Марпе и Миларепе, ни объяснения смысла прибежища, передачи и учительства, ни описания качеств пяти Будда-семейств?

----------

Aion (01.03.2009), goncharuk (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (01.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), куру хунг (01.03.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Об отношении Трунгпы Ринпоче к "ньюэйджевым миксам":


Хорошую Вы цитату привели, Дмитрий. Показывает тонкую опасность Агни-йоги и других подобных учений. Не каждый человек может уловить эту тонкость. Показано Вами, что новые учения играют с эго, загоняя ум в игру с самим собой, в сансару. Вместо ухода в простоту - построение новых ментальных конструкции и дальнейшее коловращение в колесе бытия.
Вместо уничтожения эго - его закрепление и кристализация.

Сегодня был соблазн пойти по пути Агни-йоги. Как раз вовремя Вы подоспели с этой цитатой, чтобы мне продолжить свою практику. Еще один плюс в копилку Ваших добродетелей.  :Smilie:  . Очень хорошая цитата. Спасибо.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (01.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Буддизм - это если обязательно написано про "изм"?


 


> Буддизм постулировал однородность универсума, ощутить которую в процессе буддийской практики должен был стремящийся к освобождению индивид. Дисгармония окружающего мира с буддийской точки зрения была следствием своего рода возмущений на уровне микрокосмоса, появления ложных мыслей, т. е. мыслей, неадекватных макрокосму, ибо, подобно Пармениду, буддисты считали, что мысль и то, на что она направлена, суть одно неразложимое целое. Соответственно неправильно мыслящий субъект оказывался в неправильном мире, и данная ситуация порождала необходимость определённой сотериологической практики. В силу этого становится возможным парадокс, заключающийся в том, что само наличие буддийских идей у индивида свидетельствовало об "омрачённом" состоянии его сознания. Желаемым же состоянием сознания считалось отсутствие "точек напряжения", вызванных конфликтом настоящего (действительного) и будущего (должного), "недостигнутого" и "достигнутого", пустоты и существования. Идеальным буддийским состоянием, таким образом, являлся выход за пределы самой буддийской проблематики.


© О.В.Андрушкевич. Сотериология буддизма махаяны и психологические традиции в культуре Китая//Буддизм и культурно-психологические традиции народов Востока.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Кеин (03.08.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> Буддизм - это если обязательно написано про "изм"?


Шантидэва тоже не пишет в "изм"-стиле и чиво теперь? Вы сочли, что я в книгах ярлыки ищу и знакомые буквы? )))))))))))



> Человек живо и непосредственно объясняет смысл практики. И разве нет в той же книге ни историй о Тилопе, Наропе, Марпе и Миларепе, ни объяснения смысла прибежища, передачи и учительства, ни описания качеств пяти Будда-семейств?


1. Истории есть, разве я сказал что его книго-творчество полностью не имеет смысла??? /для духовных мериканцев и прочих нью-эйдж-ориентированных// Прежде чем радостно вырезать пол-предложения и отвечать на него - нужно хотя бы его дочитать до конца  :Wink: 
2. Сие творчество *лично мне* не нравиться с т.з. дхарма-лайтс + ньюэйдж-микс от разных платформ. Типа Ошо.. У Ошо тоже много чего правильного и хорошего написано. (ОН/-АП/ тоже много чего пишет правильного, однако.... )
3. Скандалы с данной тусовкой не оставляют приятного впечатления и лучше держаться от этого всего подальше.
4. Духовные и не очень американцы тут совсем не причем.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Сейчас придет Lhaktong Riwo  и всем понаставит "спасибо"  :Smilie: .

Суть как мне видится не в том кем был и являлся Чогьям Трунгпа, суть в сегодняшнем моменте - чем является Шамбала буддизм? Традиционным буддизмом, необуддизмом или нью-эйджем с элементами буддизма. Те материалы которые доступны в сети и то как это подает  Lhaktong Riwo лично меня убеждают, что это точно не традиционный буддизм. (Но тут каждый сам себе Дацан).

----------

Alert (01.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Ser Tso Lhamo

Уважаемые участники этого форума. Я  попала на этот форум только сейчас. Но если бы это было четыре года назад, когда я только начала изучать Буддизм, мое искренние желание следовать Дхарме  (любой буддийской линии и школе) могло запросто исчезнуть от  таких высказываний истинных последователей Дхармы… :Stick Out Tongue: 
 Возможно, стоит вспомнить основы Пути :Wink: :
Чоки Нима Ринпоче «Неоспоримая Истина» -
 «В буддийских текстах есть подробное описание того, каким образом клеши порождают неблагие кармические действия. Говорят о десяти главных неблагих деяниях. ….четыре неблагих деяния речи. Первое ложь…..Следующее неблагое деяние речи – разговоры, подстрекающие к раздорам и разногласиям…Это очень плохо. Сделать это можно по разному: прямо, косвенно и скрыто…Наихудший случай – сея раздор своими разговорами, смутить покой ума практика. 
Третий пример неблагих деяний речи – говорить грубости. Грубости бывают очень разными. Известная поговорка гласит: «Слова ранят, как острый нож»…
Четвертое из неблагих деяний речи – пустословие…Если бесцельные разговоры. В которых мы участвуем, вызывают различные клеши: гнев, привязанность или заблуждение, то это называется большим пустословием…
Последние три из неблагих деяний – деяния ума: страстное желание, недоброжилательство и ложные воззрения. . недоброжелательство, когда мы хотим причинить вред другому. ..ложные воззрения, которые приводят к неверию и отказу от изучения Четырех Благородных Истин.»

«БОДХИЧАРЬЯ-АВАТАРА» (ШАНТИДЕВА).
«ПУТЬ БОДХИСАТТВЫ» -
«Какие бы благодеяния
Мы ни накопили за тысячу кальп, Будь то поклонение Сугатам или даяние,
- Мгновенная вспышка гнева может все это уничтожить. 
Нет зла страшнее ненависти…»

 Я следую Дхарме и моей основной школой является Шамбала-Буддизм. Мне неприятно читать, то, как многие очерняют Учение и Учителя.  :Mad: Мне, как человеку принявшему Буддийское Прибежище, конечно, довольно забавно, читать о непризнании, той Школы в, которой я обучаюсь…  :Frown: 

Но школе Шамбала-Буддизма нас учат и этому:

«БОДХИЧАРЬЯ-АВАТАРА» (ШАНТИДЕВА).
ПУТЬ БОДХИСАТТВЫ
«Неразумно гневаться на людей,
Оскорбляющих и оскверняющих 
Изображению, Ступы и святую Дхарму,
Ибо не возможно нанести ущерб буддам и бодхисатвам.
…Не позволяй себе гневаться на тех, кто причиняет зло учителям, близким,
И друзьям,
Осознавая, что это происходит в силу условий…
…Глубокую и обширную Дхарму не излагай тем, кто не знает почтения…»

----------

Caddy (02.03.2009), Echo (02.03.2009), goncharuk (09.03.2009), Won Soeng (02.03.2009), Александр С (02.03.2009), Ашока (02.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (02.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Вопрос в том что Вы практикуете Дхарму или нет, или Дхарму и не Дхарму или не Дхарму.
Причем тут гнев?
Меня вообще удивляет смелость людей готовых экспериментировать с такими вещами. Есть же традиционный буддизм, зачем все это нужно?
Общины зацикленные на одного основателе - штука вообще по моему опасная. Обычно по крайней мере в тибетском буддизме все линии взаимосвязаны.
Вы пишите что практикуете в "Шамбала-буддизме". А с Учителями других традиционных линий тибетского буддизма Вы знакомы, сравнивали Учение и практику?
На Украине ситуация сложнее, чем в России, у нас Дхарма уже почти 300 лет, на Украине же с моей точки зрения все в бардаке, что понятно. Но Россия то рядом да и на Украину приезжают традиционные Учителя Тибетского буддизма.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (04.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Суть как мне видится не в том кем был и являлся Чогьям Трунгпа, суть в сегодняшнем моменте - чем является Шамбала буддизм? Традиционным буддизмом, необуддизмом или нью-эйджем с элементами буддизма. Те материалы которые доступны в сети и то как это подает  Lhaktong Riwo лично меня убеждают, что это точно не традиционный буддизм. (Но тут каждый сам себе Дацан).


Плюс, встаёт вопрос позиционирования этой линии на БФ, что тоже немаловажно.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ser Tso Lhamo

"Вопрос в том что Вы практикуете Дхарму или нет, или Дхарму и не Дхарму или не Дхарму."

 Мы практикуем Дхарму. :Smilie: 



"Меня вообще удивляет смелость людей готовых экспериментировать с такими вещами. Есть же традиционный буддизм, зачем все это нужно?"

 Вам, как последователю Буддизма, должно быть известно, что существует 84000 различных типов способностей у людей... А потому мы все разные и воспринимаем все различно, то, что подходит и понятно одним, не очень подходит другим...Кому-то больше по душе классический стиль изложения Дхармы, а кому-то современный стиль - главное, что суть Учения остается не изменой.
 Но мы, конечно,  изучаем классические Буддийские книги и основы Буддизма - у нас довольно постепенный Путь, рассчитанный не только на людей уже следующих Дхарме.
 :Embarrassment: 
 Думаю, что подробнее об этом расскажет Lhaktong Riwo.

----------


## Legba

> Люди читают и не идут в секту.


Ой ли? Не буду вдаваться в подробности, но события последних лет совершенно четко продемонстрировали - никакое "палево" никого не останавливает. Дабы не задевать трепетные чувства, посмотрим на западную ситуацию. Вот Геше Майкл Роуч. Творит Будда знает что, кому интересно - почитаете. Его поведение неоднократно осуждалось - его же собственными Учителями. И что у него стало меньше последователей (вроде бы, они должны были вообще исчезнуть)? Да вот ни фига. И так повсюду. Если бы действовали интеллектуальные доводы традиционных конфессий, нью-эйдж вообще исчез бы. Жив курилка. Проблема, ИМХО, в том, что осуждая нью-эйджевое (или другое "левое") движение, мы аппелируем к слишком высоким материям. И оказываемся в положении человека, скандалящего в привокзальной чебуречной по поводу отсутствия в ассортименте фуа-гра. "Ну нету, и чо - резонно отвечают нам. Народ-то хавает."

По предмету. Я думаю можно немного приземлить дискуссию. Все поняли, что в ходе Шамбала-тренинга изучают гомтер Чогьяма Трунгпа Ринпоче. Про это лучше языком не трепать - поскольку вряд-ли кто-то претендует на способность отличить истинное терма от ложного. Вопросы к представителям традиции - какие *классические* тексты изучаются? На основании какого текста выполянются практики Нендро? Сколько времени уделяется "4 мыслям, отвращающим ум от Сансары" (или другой системе лоджонга)?
Думаю, ответ на эти вопросы немного разрядит обстановку.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (04.03.2009), YanYas (03.03.2009), Александр С (02.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), куру хунг (02.03.2009), Норбу (02.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> На Украине ситуация сложнее, чем в России, у нас Дхарма уже почти 300 лет, на Украине же с моей точки зрения все в бардаке, что понятно.


Оффтопик, но уж очень забавное утверждение. Во-первых, Дхарма здесь была отнюдь не "у нас", то есть у русских, а у бурят и калмыков. За переход в буддизм до 1908 года русский поплатился бы тюрьмой и каторгой. Во-вторых, малороссийские земли входили в состав Российской империи, так что это "у нас Дхарма уже почти 300 лет" в полной мере распространяется и на нынешнюю "Украину". 

Увы, это утверждение в любом случае не соответствует действительности: и для европейской части России, и для Украины буддизм - новая религия.




> Есть же традиционный буддизм, зачем все это нужно?


Даже традиционный буддизм не един, в тибетском буддизме четыре основные школы, не говоря о множестве линий передачи. И у каждого ламы свой стиль обучения.

----------

Echo (02.03.2009), goncharuk (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Tiop (02.03.2009), Won Soeng (02.03.2009), Александр С (02.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), куру хунг (02.03.2009), Поляков (02.03.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Конечно фраза "Не трогайте Дхарму грязными умами" отражает определенные эмоции, но прежде всего подходит к тем, кто ее произносит (хотя бы сам себе, в уме). Нужно принимать за Дхарму кое-что другое, чтобы так мыслить. Что именно? Миллион разных вещей. 

Проще всего откреститься от "неподходящего сосуда". Совершенно этому "сосуду" при том не сострадая, даже не понимая, что этим "сосудом" движут самые обычные чувства и эмоции. 

Те эмоции, с которыми мы не умеем справляться в себе, вызывают в наших умах раздражение, когда проявляются у других.

Понятно, что призывы обрести "правильное" прибежище исходят из благих побуждений. 
Но с черствым сердцем они обретают обратный эффект. Нельзя призвать к правильному прибежищу, изгоняя силой из "неправильного". 

Когда спрашивают, сколько будет "2х2", вполне правильным может быть ответ "учи таблицу умножения". Но каждый раз отвечая так, сердце остается черствым, ожесточенным. Тантра подразумевает преобразование эмоций, и вполне воинственное, агрессивное отношение может быть преобразовано в энергию добродетели и сострадания, как гневная мать защищает свое дитя. Но такое преобразование возможно лишь отречением от личного, от ограниченного, преобразовывая дитя во всю вселенную, мы страстно оберегаем вселенную, не разрушая ни части ее, направляя воинственность лишь в заботу и внимательность.
Простите, я не получал передачи тантры, и могу дать неверную информацию. Хочу лишь привлечь внимание к проблеме возникновения снова и снова разнообразных склок.

Когда мы начинаем считать Дхарму своей, мы начинаем считать все чужое не Дхармой. 
Может быть стоит попросить благословения учителя на воинственное отношение к разнообразным сектам? Или совсем нет сомнений в правильности такого поведения?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (02.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Оффтопик, но уж очень забавное утверждение. Во-первых, Дхарма здесь была отнюдь не "у нас", то есть у русских, а у бурят и калмыков. За переход в буддизм до 1908 года русский поплатился бы тюрьмой и каторгой. Во-вторых, малороссийские земли входили в состав Российской империи, так что это "у нас Дхарма уже почти 300 лет" в полной мере распространяется и на нынешнюю "Украину". 
> 
> Увы, это утверждение в любом случае не соответствует действительности: и для европейской части России, и для Украины буддизм - новая религия.
> 
> 
> Даже традиционный буддизм не един, в тибетском буддизме четыре основные школы, не говоря о множестве линий передачи. И у каждого ламы свой стиль обучения.


В Питере буддизм русские практиковали уже почти 100 лет.
Что касается четырех школ то они тесно связаны в том числе и линиями преемственности и никаких принципиальных противоречий между ними я не вижу.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> В Питере буддизм русские практиковали уже почти 100 лет.


В лаборатории Зоологического института АН СССР?  :Big Grin:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Tiop (02.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (02.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Когда мы начинаем считать Дхарму своей, мы начинаем считать все чужое не Дхармой.


над этим стоит размышлять ежедневно

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

_Дондупу:_
Назовите хоть одного *русского* (по национальности) ламу за эти сто лет, не считая Олега Позднякова, который стал ламой в Непале. В России он что-то не смог найти 300-летнюю традицию...

Между четырьмя школами есть достаточно существенные различия в плане воззрения, если вы об этом не читали, я не виноват.

Что касается лам, повторюсь: у каждого учителя свой стиль. И если это подлинный учитель, да ещё коренной тибетец, просто невежливо лезть в его школу со своим видением "истинного тибетского буддизма". А Трунгпа Ринпоче, несомненно, был подлинным учителем - если, конечно, для вас что-нибудь значит авторитет Далай-ламы и Кармапы XVI.

Тибетский буддизм не был простой копией индийского тантрического буддизма. Точно так же западные буддисты никогда не скопируют тибетскую систему, даже при всём желании. Просто не смогут. Это же очевидно!

_Вечному Жиду:_
Вот любопытный текст: http://nlplife.ru/files/kak-stat-svobodnym?offset=60
(или *здесь* отдельным файлом).
Некий Антонио, ученик Оле Нидала, в то же время является бывшим учеником Кастанеды и Чогьяма Трунгпы, которого считает одним из своих коренных гуру. Он отзывается о Трунгпе с большим уважением, а вовсе не повторяет пару хулительных цитат из "Верхом на тигре", как прочие нидаловцы. Кстати, и сам Оле Нидал иногда использует фирменные выражения Трунгпы (например, "космическая горилла" как метафора "высокодуховного" эго). По ссылке - запись лекции. Ньюэйджевский микст Ваджраяны и нагвализма.  :Smilie:

----------

goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (02.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> _Дондупу:_
> Назовите хоть одного *русского* (по национальности) ламу за эти сто лет, не считая Олега Позднякова, который стал ламой в Непале. В России он что-то не смог найти 300-летнюю традицию...


Лама Миша пойдёт?  :Smilie:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Какой смысл национальности буддистов выяснять?
Бурятия входит в состав России уже 300 лет, дацан в Питере построен в 1915 году.
Для меня и буряты и русские граждане России.

Собственно Дима у меня ощущение что Вы спорите ради самого спора. Это не интересно.

"Тибетский буддизм не был простой копией индийского тантрического буддизма. Точно так же западные буддисты никогда не скопируют тибетскую систему, даже при всём желании. Просто не смогут. Это же очевидно!"
Есть чистота линии преемственности и ее отсутствие.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ой ли? Не буду вдаваться в подробности, но события последних лет совершенно четко продемонстрировали - никакое "палево" никого не останавливает.


Я знаю конкретные случаи когда останавливает.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

О воины с горящими глазами и высоко поднятой шашкой... Маркируем мысли "мыслью" и возвращаемся к дыханию.

ЗЫ. Меня в свое время очень многому научило молчаливое практикование тонглена для упертых _всегда неправых_ собеседников, в отличие от меня _всегда правой._

----------

Хайам (02.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Собственно Дима у меня ощущение что Вы спорите ради самого спора. Это не интересно.


Дондуп, аналогично. При чём здесь "гражданин - не гражданин"?? Вы утверждаете: у нас в России 300 лет буддизму, а на Украине полный бардак. Я вполне логично объясняю, почему это утверждение нелепо. Каких-нибудь 18 лет назад *мы все были гражданами одного государства*, но о буддизме не слыхивали. Как и подавляющее большинство жителей Российской империи, кроме калмыков и бурят. У которых после гражданской войны и репрессий традиция тоже практически прервалась. А вы продолжаете твердить своё, делая вид, что оппонент ничего разумного не написал.




> Есть чистота линии преемственности и ее отсутствие.


Вы хотите сказать, что в линии Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче и его сына Сакьёнга Мипама Ринпоче нарушена или отсутствует линия передачи?? Ничего себе претензии у граждан России, лет десять назад успевших принять Прибежище! Для вас и Гьятрул Ринпоче не авторитет? Он чтит Трунгпу Ринпоче, у которого его отец получал передачу Ринчен Тердзо.

----------

goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (02.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

В теме сталкиваются две позиции. Все что сказано и передано буддийским наставником, с особым статусом, - верно и не подлежит обсуждению. Позиция для буддизма несколько абсурдная. При это проявляется некий фатализм - пусть будет что будет, а вдруг это новый расцвет Дхармы. Вторая позиция исследовательская, насколько то что мы знаем о Дхарме ей в том, что передается соответствует? Но доведенная до крайности превращается в нигилизм и на этом основании обвиняется в предвзятости и необъективности.

----------

Dondhup (02.03.2009), Kunkhyab (05.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (02.03.2009), Won Soeng (02.03.2009), Аминадав (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

Прежде всего, хотел бы поблагодарить уважаемого Модератора за то что он напомнил мне «сказать спасибо» всем участникам данного обсуждения.  :Smilie:  Я действительно признателен каждому, кто демонстрирует неподдельный интерес к учению Шамбала-Буддизма, не зависимо от того – позитивен этот интерес или негативен. Победоносный учил, что за бесчисленные кальпы друзья и враги неоднократно меняются местами, а мой опыт свидетельствует, что истинность его слов проявляется даже на протяжении одной короткой человеческой жизни. В ситуации всеобщего непостоянства в данном контексте если и есть что-то по-настоящему важное, то это, пожалуй только связь, чья сила побуждает уважаемых посетителей и участников данной ветки тратить драгоценное время своей жизни на изучение обсуждаемого предмета.

Деятельность 11-го Трунгпа-тулку, настоятеля монастыря Сурманг, светского правителя региона Сурманг (провинция Кхам), иерарха традиции Кагью (входящего в официальную линию учителей школы Карма-Кагью), тертона, автора 14 книг, основателя порядка 20 организаций и крупных буддийских центров в Северной Америке, организатора первых североамериканских визитов таких известных Учителей, как Его Святейшество Гьялва Кармапа 16-й и Дилго Кьянце Ринпоче, далеко не всеми современниками оценивалась однозначно. Следуя столь любимому всеми методу «банальной эрудиции», несложно доказать, что «сомнительная секта» его учеников и последователей была в числе тех, кто закладывал фундамент распространения Тибетского буддизма в Северной Америке. Сам Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче часто сознательно разрушал представление о нем как о «важном великом учителе из Тибета». Например, человека, в неуместной ситуации начинавшего перед ним выполнять простирания, он мог спросить: «Уважаемый, что с вами случилось, вы потеряли линзу?»

И пару слов о «безумной мудрости». Передачу линии преемственности данных учений Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче получил от Кенпо Гангсара. Однако, тех, кто поспешит на Шамбала-Трениг в надежде на получение этих учений, вынужден огорчить: на программах Шамбала-Тренинга учения безумной мудрости не передаются.

Среди бесчисленных, как количество живых существ, точек зрения на любой вопрос, наверняка существует и такая: «Какая чушь – переводить Палийский Канон на другие языки! Кому надо, всегда может выучить пали и читать первоисточник!» Не ставя под сомнение право на существование данной точки зрения, осмелюсь лишь заметить, что каждый, кто ощутил пользу от того что слова Победоносного он услышал на родном ему языке, вряд ли с этим тезисом согласится безоговорочно. 

Каков язык современного североамериканского горожанина? Велик ли интерес, в обществе, где наивысшей ценностью считается достижение личного успеха, к словам Будды? Готов ли человек тратящий безумные деньги на психоаналитиков, тренинги успешности и окружение себя предметами далеко не первой необходимости, потратить хоть малую толику их на обращение к тому единственно ценному, что существует в сансаре? Будут ли его страдания меньше от того что он их не видит? Имеет ли он право встать на путь освобождения? Есть ли у него природа будды?

Вне всякого сомнения, у каждого найдется свой вариант ответа на данные вопросы, но далеко не каждый обладает необходимыми познаниями, мудростью и отвагой для того чтобы войти в данную ситуацию и приступить к работе с ней непосредственно.

Из всех ярлыков, которые пытались навесить на Шамбала-Тренинг, на мой взгляд наиболее удачным будет «экспериментальный буддизм». По крайней мере, сперва это был всего лишь эксперимент, который Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче «провел» над своими близкими учениками и нельзя утверждать, будто все они однозначно пришли в восторг от идеи обрамить один из гонтеров линии в традиционные для северо-американской культуры понятия «тренинг» и т.п. И только время доказало эффективность данного подхода. Даже само название организации учеников и последователей Ринпоче, изначально звучавшее как «Ваджрадхаду», впоследствии было изменено на «Шамбала Интернейшнал», а Шамбала-Тренинг стал нашим «первым предложением» для тех, кто интересуется традицией Шамбала-Буддизма.

Западный опыт показывает, что немалая часть тех, кто впервые пришел на Шамбала-Тренинг в поиске «лекарства» от собственных психологических проблем и не помышлявших о вступлении на Путь освобождения, через некоторое время следования программе Шамбала-Тренинга, принимали традиционное Прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сагхе (не являющееся обязательным в рамках программ Шамбала-Тренинга). Мой опыт нескольких последних лет, свидетельствует, что подобные процессы происходят и в нашем пространстве.

Не желая злоупотреблять благосклонным вниманием уважаемых участников форума, здесь на некоторое время прервемся, и к продолжению рассмотрения анонсированных в прошлый раз вопросов вернемся в следующий раз.  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (02.03.2009), goncharuk (10.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вы хотите сказать, что в линии Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче и его сына Сакьёнга Мипама Ринпоче нарушена или отсутствует линия передачи?? Ничего себе претензии у граждан России, лет десять назад успевших принять Прибежище! Для вас и Гьятрул Ринпоче не авторитет? Он чтит Трунгпу Ринпоче, у которого его отец получал передачу Ринчен Тердзо.


Если в воду добавить чуть-чуть мазута, вода остается водой, но пить ее уже вредно для организма. Так понимаю Дондуп хотел сказать только об этом, а не о том, что он сомневается в линии преемственности.

----------

Dondhup (02.03.2009), Eternal Jew (02.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Ондрий (02.03.2009), Шаман (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ой ли? Не буду вдаваться в подробности, но события последних лет совершенно четко продемонстрировали - никакое "палево" никого не останавливает.


Да ну бросьте. Тут же не публичное судилище в теме, а обсуждение мнений. Ясное дело, все останутся при своих...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> _Дондупу:_
> Назовите хоть одного *русского* (по национальности) ламу за эти сто лет, не считая Олега Позднякова, который стал ламой в Непале.


Дима, если вы не в теме - не нужно так голословно говорить. В Гомане, например, есть русские монахи. Именно _русские_, а не буряты/калмыки. В нингма есть тоже. Один всамделешный гецул (русский), обучавшийся в Индии даже тут на БФе есть, только он "скрывается" )) , ну и я палить его не буду. ))

P.S. ...мир он поширее, чем кажется обычно

----------

Aion (02.03.2009), Dondhup (02.03.2009), Eternal Jew (02.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Won Soeng (02.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Шубхар, речь шла *о буддийской традиции в России*, а не о русских монахах в Гомане! Внимательнее читайте, о чём спор.

----------

goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), Хайам (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар, речь шла *о буддийской традиции в России*, а не о русских монахах в Гомане! Внимательнее читайте, о чём спор.


1. Будд. традиция в РОСИИ - Калмыкия, Тува, Бурятия.
2. Дхарма-центры по всей РФ.
3. Сохраняющие традицию монахи (в том числе и русские, хоть и мало) - наличествуют.
5. "русский буддизм" не нужен. Хватит уже соеарбузного колорита.
6. традиция - это традиция *преемственности* без новодела, а не этническая принадлежность.

----------

Dondhup (02.03.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Шаман (03.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Относительно того, кто там из бодающихся за умы прихожан святее. Как говорил тов. Сталин - "оба хуже"


_"Суди меня, судья неправедный"_ (с) Феклуша из "Грозы" Островского




> ЕСТЕСТВЕННОЕ ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЕ
> Учение Падмасамбхавы о шести бардо
> Комментарий Гьятрула Ринпоче
> Часть 2. Глава 5
> 
> Коренной текст:
> ..."Недостаточно, чтобы тебе как прежде, только показали ригпа и ты узнал собственную природу. К примеру, если на много лет отпустить дикого жеребца на свободу, хозяин его не узнает. Хозяину мало узнать коня по указке пастуха : необходимо использовать разные средства, чтобы поймать дикого жеребца, а потом укротить его и заставить работать. Точно такаже недостаточно просто узнать необузданный ум..."
> 
> Комментарий:
> ...

----------

Aion (02.03.2009), Echo (03.03.2009), goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Александр С (02.03.2009), Аньезка (02.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), куру хунг (02.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> традиция - это традиция *преемственности* без новодела, а не этническая принадлежность.


Именно такой традиции в современной России практически нет благодаря большевикам. Ещё раз: я отвечал Дондупу, который писал, что "у нас в России" (в отличие от Украины, где "бардак"!) буддизм уже 300 лет как утвердился. Это было справедливое утверждение? С учётом того, что все эти столетия империя была едина, "Украина" отделилась 18 лет назад, а 300-летняя традиция была разгромлена почти полностью коммунистами?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), куру хунг (02.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Причём этим кормом была не только трава: некоторым требовались сигареты и спиртное, мужчинам, которые желали женщин, - женщины, а женщинам, которые желали мужчин, - мужчины. Когда он так поступал, казалось, будто он берёт с них пример. Казалось, он любит сигареты, женщин, выпивку и всё такое прочее.


О, я давно ждал появления этой цитаты!  :Smilie:  

... Конечно же - когда дхарма-мастер, условно говоря, валяется пьяный, а его ученики - обкурившись травы, это гораздо круче,  :Smilie:  чем "традиционный буддизм", когда Учитель соблюдает обеты, имеет соответствующее поведение, а ученики - берут пример с Учителя...

----------

Dondhup (02.03.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), YanYas (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Ондрий (02.03.2009), Шаман (03.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

+10

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Во всяком случае, мнение о Трунгпе Далай-ламы, Кармапы 16-го и Гьятрула Ринпоче для меня гораздо ценнее, чем мнение неких интернет-анонимов.

----------

goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Аньезка (02.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Именно такой традиции в современной России практически нет благодаря большевикам. Ещё раз: я отвечал Дондупу, который утверждал, что "у нас в России" (в отличие от Украины, где "бардак"!) буддизм уже 300 лет как утвердился. Это было справедливое утверждение? С учётом того, что все эти столетия империя была едина, "Украина" отделилась 18 лет назад, а 300-летняя традиция была разгромлена почти полностью коммунистами?


1. Справделиво. 300 лет. То, что было "разгромлено" - разгромлено не полностью.
2. Ее так или иначе - восставновили, т.к. линии преемственности, в конце концов, идут в Индию, а не в Бурятию.
3. Дхарма Будд - не этнический клуб по интересам как у иудеев или шиваитов.
4. Будда-Дхарма в том или ином виде присутствует в своей самой традиционной форме в РФ.
5. Даже самые старая традиция - Тхеравада - в РФ тоже имеется.
6. Если вам так очень нравится считать, что в РФ ничего нет (а Украина рулит!) - считайте.

----------

Dondhup (02.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Шубхар, вы окончательно ослеплены неприязнью? Вы с кем сейчас воюете?
Я не считаю, что Украина рулит и что в России ничего нет. Речь была о нелепом пафосе: "У нас 300-летняя традиция, у вас бардак". Тогда как само разделение на "нас" и "вас" произошло только в 1991 году! Сколько раз надо об этом напомнить?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), куру хунг (03.03.2009), Хайам (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар, вы окончательно ослеплены неприязнью? Вы с кем сейчас воюете?
> Я не считаю, что Украина рулит и что в России ничего нет. Речь была о нелепом пафосе: "У нас 300-летняя традиция, у вас бардак". Тогда как само разделение на "нас" и "вас" произошло только в 1991 году! Сколько раз надо об этом напомнить?


Кармапенко, у вас аберрации восприятия? Вы сказали, что в РФ нет ни росс. учителей, ни монахов, ваще ничего нет. Я вам ответил, что вы не правы. Любимую Украину оставте в покое, мне ее совершенно не интересно обсуждать!

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> О, я давно ждал появления этой цитаты!  
> 
> ... Конечно же - когда дхарма-мастер, условно говоря, валяется пьяный, а его ученики - обкурившись травы, это гораздо круче,  чем "традиционный буддизм", когда Учитель соблюдает обеты, имеет соответствующее поведение, а ученики - берут пример с Учителя...


А тогда не было "или так, или так" - было "или вообще никак, или как-то". И задача стояла слжонейшая, найти это самое "как". 

"До" были Эванс Венц и Карл Юнг со своими смешными, как нам теперь кажется, переводами и попытками анализа "Книги мертвых", а "после" - почитайте "Сияющую пустоту" Ф.Фримантл, ученицы Трунгпы Ринпоче, и его перевод и комментарии на Бардо Тедол. Вот яркий пример того, каков результат этой деятельности.

----------

Aion (02.03.2009), goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Аньезка (02.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), куру хунг (03.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (03.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Именно такой традиции в современной России практически нет благодаря большевикам.


Отъявленная ложь или некомпетентность! В той-же Калмыкии восстановленная *100% тиб. линия преемственности*. В Питере/МСК и по всей РФ в Нингма и Гелуг Дхарма центры 100% - *тра-ди-ци-онны.*. В Бурятии живы еще очень очень старые монахи-буряты. Да, их мало, но я их видел, а вы - нет. Вы вообще что-нибудь видите кроме интернет-трансляций?

Сбой в официальной деятельности буддистов в России на пару десятков лет (а Иволгинский дацан был восстановлен в 60х годах!) ничего не значат, т.к. линии не местные. 

По вашему выходит, что у Тибета тоже нет традиции из-за Ландармы, раз там произошел в свое время аналогичный сбой, а востановленная в тибете нингма, т.о. - новодел. То, что потом восстановили, типо ничего не значит. Ясно все. ))))))))))

----------

Kunkhyab (05.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Друзья, побойтесь Будду, не трогайте великого Трунгпу. В тибетской традиции всякое бывало, вспомните Друкпу Кунле.

----------

Aion (03.03.2009), goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (03.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Не стОит путать божий дар с яичницей. Друкпа Кюнле не учил за $20000 в год и не микшировал Дхарму с ньюэйджем.

Вся тема сводится к ностальгическому и "про молодость". Кто-то в начале прочитал Трунгпу и протащился, а кто-то не очень, т.к. прочитал до этого другие книжки ))))))))))))) вот и весь психоанализ.

----------

Eternal Jew (03.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Вантус (04.03.2009), Дзмитрий (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Шаман (03.03.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

А модераторы форума поддерживают неуважительные высказывания в адрес одного из признанных великих мастеров? Алё!  :EEK!:

----------

goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> А модераторы форума поддерживают неуважительные высказывания в адрес одного из признанных великих мастеров? Алё!


В смысле?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

А девочки в классе всегда - ябеды ))

----------

andykh (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Александр С

Нет, ну была еще альтернатива у народа в лицах Кизи, Лири, Кастанеды или, например, Мэнсона с Лобсангом Рампой. Трунгпа Ринпоче в тех условиях старался избегать даже слова грех (sin). Но он, конечно же, ничего не понимал - надо было сразу толкать про базовую нравственность и простирания. М.б. нашел бы себе пару-тройку сочуствующих среди каких-нибудь пасторов методистской церкви. 

Чогьям Трунгпа занял определенную нишу, т.к. тогда был спрос на "мистический Тибет". Вы себе представляете, кто бы ее занял, если бы этого не сделал такой великий учитель? Думаю, при словах "Тибет" и "тантра" еще долго бы плевались.

----------

Aion (03.03.2009), goncharuk (10.03.2009), Legba (03.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Во всяком случае, мнение о Трунгпе Далай-ламы, Кармапы 16-го и Гьятрула Ринпоче для меня гораздо ценнее, чем мнение неких интернет-анонимов.


Я еще добавлю имя Согьяла Ринпоче, автора Книги жизни и практики умирания, на чьих ретритах мне посчастливилось побывать. Согьял Ринпоче был близким другом Чогьяма Трунгпы, бесконечно его уважал и постоянно вспоминал и цитировал его на ретритах.

----------

Caddy (03.03.2009), goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (03.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вы сказали, что в РФ нет ни росс. учителей, ни монахов, ваще ничего нет.


Для людей, которые не умеют читать или вычитывают в чужих словах что угодно, лишь бы выставить собеседника в нужном свете: я этого не говорил! Я говорил, что нет смысла:
1) противопоставлять Россию и *её бывшую часть* Украину;
2) апеллировать к *местной* 300-летней традиции, когда для Питера, где живёт Дондуп, эта традиция не местная, а в буддийских автономных республиках была прервана и *заново возрождена учителями-тибетцами*.

Прежде чем бросаться защищать от меня традицию, разберитесь хотя бы, нападаю я на неё или нет!

----------

goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), Хайам (03.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если в воду добавить чуть-чуть мазута, вода остается водой, но пить ее уже вредно для организма. Так понимаю Дондуп хотел сказать только об этом, а не о том, что он сомневается в линии преемственности.


Уважаемому Дондупу следует поразмышлять о вагонах мазута в его собственной традиции, прежде, чем махать флагами в общественных местах.




> Не стОит путать божий дар с яичницей. Друкпа Кюнле не учил за $20000 в год и не микшировал Дхарму с ньюэйджем.


Ой, а *кому и куда* (например) везли* золото* (и в нехилых количествах) тибетцы в свое время?! Наверное, там *божья яичница* была из "*правильных яиц*".

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (03.03.2009), Аньезка (03.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), куру хунг (03.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Кто-то, видимо, до сих пор путает традицию и политических деятелей.

Типо "А вот наша маленькая школа не замазалась в говне!". Не дали порулить в свое время, теперь удобно критиковать Гелуг.

----------

andykh (03.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кто-то, видимо, до сих пор путает традицию и политических деятелей.
> 
> Типо "А вот наша маленькая школа не замазалась в говне!". Не дали порулить в свое время, теперь удобно критиковать Гелуг.


"Маленькие школы" здесь не тычам в лица остальным "истинной традицией" с "блистательной нравственностью" из-за вагонов мазута, прикрытых монашескими одеждами...

Звиняйте, но политики к вопросу о садханах известного гьялпо имеют зело посредственное отношение...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ой, а *кому и куда* (например) везли* золото* (и в нехилых количествах) тибетцы в свое время?! Наверное, там *божья яичница* была из "*правильных яиц*".


А конец предложения прочитать - не судьба? Трунгпа - не Наропа, а за нью-эйдж 20тонн гринов платите сами.

Кетцакоатлю можно и бесплатно поклоны отбивать.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Трунгпа - не Наропа


shubhar опередил...  :Smilie: 

По поводу любимого довода некоторых ораторов – сравнения «непонятных» действий (алкоголизма и т.п.) их «гуру» с «вызывающими» действиями просветленных Мастеров Х-XIX веков – так в таких случаях, уже извините за грубость, нужно молчать в тряпочку… 

Жаль, не запомнил автора цитаты (и прошу поверить на слово, что это один из Учителей Кагью-Дзогчена), так вот, там примерно сказано следующее: «наш век – не то время для появления практиков подобной реализации». 

А если кто-то хочет доказать, что горячо отстаиваемый им гуру имеет реализацию, аналогичную реализации того же Другпа Кюнле, пусть тут же расскажет всем присутствующим о видимых нам, простым смертным, «обычных» сиддхах такого гуру, типа: выбивание своим алмазным ваджром  :Smilie:  зубов демоницам, оживление убитого скота, свободные полеты по воздуху и так далее… Кстати, хорошо бы, чтобы сами ораторы также предъявили бы подобные сиддхи, раз уж считают себя учениками столь реализованного мастера.  :Smilie:  

А напиться и валяться под забором, или заразить СПИДом своих любовников - куда как проще  - это как два байта об асфальт... Для этого ума не надо. Только не стоит выдавать это за "искусные средства"!  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (03.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Ондрий (03.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А конец предложения прочитать - не судьба? Трунгпа - не Наропа, а за нью-эйдж 20тонн гринов платите сами.
> 
> Кетцакоатлю можно и бесплатно поклоны отбивать.


Ха-ха... Вспоминаю намтар Марпы, когда его коллеги по путешествию в Индию продвигали:  "К кому едешь? К Наропе?!!!  Да ты лох, золото на ветер..."

+ а кто-то считал, сколько жертвуют Далай-Ламе или другим Ламам? Наверное, их "нью-эйдж" (ты мясо не кушай, а у меня - медицинские показания) тоже неплох!!!

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (08.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

.... да и "духовные мерикнцы" - далеко не Марпы.




> Вы себе представляете, кто бы ее занял, если бы этого не сделал такой великий учитель?


Известное дело - чем больше выпьет комсомолец, тем меньше выпьет хулиган! (С)

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), YanYas (03.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Давайте начнем с простого: предъявите для начала демоницу, которой "алмазным ваджром" зубы надо выбить.
...
К вопросу о полетах вспомним Карлоса свет Кастанеду с его искрометным вопросом: "А  вот если кто-то здесь будет с кафедры антропологии УКЛА, то он увидит меня летящим?!"




> или заразить СПИДом своих любовников - куда как проще - это как два байта об асфальт...


Уважаемый Джу, вы случайно Трунгпу не путаете немного с другим персонажем?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...9&postcount=41

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Yeshe (09.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> P.S. Всем, кого с ног косит история ученика Трунгпы, пусть вспомнят Будду Шакьямуни и его ближайшего родственника  Девадатту. Это будет похлеще гомосексуализма, СПИДА и оргий.


Шакьямуни бухал?  :EEK!:

----------

Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я воспринял предложение вспомнить Шакьямуни и Девадатту как пример того, что даже у Победоносного были недоброжелатели из числа если и не равных, то близких к нему.
Что уж говорить о разногласиях между представителями разных традиций в наше время.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## YanYas

Жесть!
Я бы такие повествования по данной теме убрал с форума. Иногда тут бывают дети (в смысле духовного образования), а тут сплошная порнография :Cry: 
1. не убивай
2. не кради
3. не прелюбодействуй
4. не лги
5. не употребляй
Расшифровки этих строк знаете сами (еще и меня научите) и это не говоря о Пратимокше.
Самым страшным в распространении христианства было вероломство и насилие, массовые убийства ради распространения "Благой вести" (1.) Ну,дык, на благо же...
А у нас Дхарма распространяется через пьянство и уподобление людям неразумным, больным и невежественным (3.5.) Ну, дык, на благо же...
Уважаемые отстаиватели Шамбала-Буддизма - ВЫ О ЧЕМ!!!
Я могу понять, когда человек (не важно каких он достиг вершин) оступился, ослаб, проворонил,но когда нарушение любого из пяти правил для мирян (за которые из монахов вылететь - как пить дать) превозносится как Метод распространения Дхармы.... Ну извините, тут я "флагом традиционализма" буду махать так, как не все Принявшие прибежище официально (я еще не принимал - нет возможности у нас в Пост России, т.е. Украине где это сделать) это делают.
 И еще одно мнение. Зачем, действительно, искать новые школы, новые течения, новые терминологии. Когда я искал свой путь, свою школу критерием оценки было сопоставление с моим понятием и восприятием Буддизма. Интересно то, что на всех Буддийских сайтах главные страницы мало чем отличаются по содержанию, т.е. начальная информация у всех одинакова "Будда, Дхарма, Сангха", но нашлись и такие, припервом взгляде на оформление и содержание сразу возникают ассоциации: это не мое - у меня нет столько денег (20000); это не мое - попахивает новой волной религиозного приобщения (помните волну харизматических церквей, белого братства и пр.)
Женатый лама для меня это нонсенс :Frown: 
А так, я вас всех по прежнему люблю.
Да, там еще поднялся один интересный вопрос по поводу можно-нужно. Извините, в каноне я пока ноль, но надеюсь меня простят за цитату из Библии: Все мне можно, но не все полезно; все мне позволительно, но не все назидает. - Хороший подход для оценки своих интересов и занятий.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.03.2009), Eternal Jew (03.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

По ходу нашей увлекательной ученой беседы хотелось бы вновь акцентировать внимание уважаемых участников, на то что есть направление Шамбала-Тренинг и есть направление Шамбала-Буддизм, а кроме того есть направление Наланда. В последние годы вместо собирательного названия Шамбала, все чаще используется Шамбала-Буддизм, как это было предложено нынешним главой линии Сакйонгом Мипамом Ринпоче. Отложив ненадолго рассмотрение того неоднозначного подхода, который предлагает Шамбала-Тренинг, осветим два насущных вопроса:
1. За что с меня хотели содрать 20 штук баксов?
2. По какой программе занимаются в направлении Шамбала-Буддизм?

Университет Наропы (http://www.naropa.edu/about/index.cfm), который «коварно» выставил возмутительный счет в 20 000 USD одному из уважаемых участников форума, является колледжем США с правом присуждения ученой степени. В данном колледже изучаются психология, искусства, религиоведение и прочие мирские дисциплины с применением «буддийского» подхода к вопросу. 

Как известно образование в США является не слишком дешевым удовольствием и для колледжа с подобной аккредитацией составляет от 10 до 50 тысяч «зеленых президентов». Хочется верить, что чья-нибудь жалоба но то что его не пустили бесплатно обучаться в Массачусетский технологический университет, вызвала бы столь же живую реакцию в сострадательных сердцах уважаемых участников форума, что и сообщение о «жадности» Университета Наропы.

Что касается учебной программы Шамбала-Буддизма, то это несколько обширный вопрос. Вполне очевидно, что в монастыре Гамо Эббэй (http://www.gampoabbey.org/), она одна, на одномесячной интенсивной программе для мирских последователей, называемой Семинар Сутраяны она другая, общеобразовательной для интересующихся Дхармой она третья (с примером последней можно ознакомиться здесь http://www.shambhala.org/ssbs.php).

Помимо цельных и крупных программ Шамбала-Буддизм регулярно организует небольшие (от нескольких дней до двух недель), посвященные изучению отдельных аспектов буддийского воззрения. За последний (2008) год на Украине Шамбала-Буддизм провел несколько таких мероприятий, а именно:
1. Учение о Шести Парамитах (пять дней, Ворзель).
2. Обуславливающие эмоции (три дня, Одесса).
3. Четыре безмерных (две недели, Карпаты).
4. Подход к работе с обуславливающими эмоциями в трех янах (три дня, Ивано-Франковск).
5. Основы воззрения Махаяны (три дня, Киев).
Кроме того, прошел цикл лекций посредством интернет-конференций, посвященный рассмотрению пяти ядов (шесть лекций по два часа).

Естественно, этот скромный объем несопоставим с тем количеством программ, которые Шамбала-Буддизм проводит в Европе и Северной Америке.

Тем, кто ожидал дальнейшего рассказа о направлении Шамбала-Тренинга я приношу свои извинения. «По техническим причинам» мне вновь придется перенести их на следующий раз.  :Wink:

----------

goncharuk (10.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009), Александр С (03.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Хочется верить, что чья-нибудь жалоба но то что его не пустили бесплатно обучаться в Массачусетский технологический университет, вызвала бы столь же живую реакцию в сострадательных сердцах уважаемых участников форума, что и сообщение о «жадности» Университета Наропы.


Продает мужик на базаре коробок спичек.
- Почем?
- Миллион!
- А че так дорого?
- Да денег надо.

Не надо сравнивать MIT и ньюэйдж-"университет".

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (06.03.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Поскольку тема явно перегрета, то дабы остудить пыл объявляется временно закрытой. Через три дня будет восстановлена.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (06.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (03.03.2009)

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

Прежде чем на ветку обсуждения вернутся «специально приглашенные знаменитости» со страшными откровениями десятилетней давности, которые уже лет десять как аргументировано разоблачены, хотелось бы занять внимание уважаемых участников форума кратким рассмотрением вопроса о сущности и структуре направления Шамбала-Тренинг традиции Шамбала-Буддизма.

Ключевое воззрение направления Шамбала-Тренинг изложено в книге Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче «Шамбала – священный путь воина». Строго говоря, данная книга написана на основе тех лекций, которые Ринпоче дал на первых программах Шамбала-Тренинга. Символика, используемая в направлении Шамбала-Тренинга соответствует той, что была передана Чогьяму Трунгпа Ринпоче в упомянутом ранее гонтере. 

Программа Шамбала-Тренинга разбита на три части (Сердце воинства, Священный путь и Программы для опытных). Каждая из частей разбита на несколько уровней. Каждый уровень длится вечер и два полных дня, включающих в себя изучение воззрения и интенсивную практику. Уровни проводит один из авторизованных учителей линии, который, прежде чем получит право давать Учение Шамбалы проходит ряд специальных программ, сдачу экзаменов и нескольких квалификационных уровней (в рамках которых его полномочия на освещение отдельных аспектов Учения крайне ограничены). 

Курс рассчитан на пошаговое прохождение. Это означает, что открытым для любого, кто интересуется Шамбала-Тренингом, является только первый уровень. Любой другой уровень требует авторизации, под которой подразумевается прохождение уровня предыдущего.

Первая часть состоит из пяти уровней (после тире указано передаваемое воззрение, в скобках – мой несовершенный «перевод шамбальского языка на общебуддийский»).  :Smilie:   Итак:
1. Искусство быть человеком – просветленное общество (освобождение живых существ из сансары), глубинное добро (природа будды, зарождение Бодхичитты).
2. Рождение Воина – кокон (эго, надежда и страх, страдание и причины страдания).
3. Воин выходит в мир – бесстрашие (возможность выхода за пределы обусловленного существования и прекращение страдания).
4. Пробужденное сердце – действие в мире с доверием к глубинному добру (Майтри, сострадание, Бодхичитта применения).
5. Открытое небо – непрерывность связи с мягкостью, бесстрашием и остротой осознанности (прекращение страдания).

Главным и, фактически, единственным методом практики, объясняемым на первых пяти уровнях, является медитация шаматхи с поэтапным и осторожным включением элементов випассаны. Я обещал разочаровать всех, чьи ожидания простирались от пейотля до полетов на барабане и похоже что свое обещание сдержал. Данная медитация в терминологии Шамбалы сравнивается с фундаментом, без которого любой другой «наиискуснейший» метод это просто фантазия, способная рухнуть в любой момент. В нашей традиции без выполнения упомянутой медитации просто не дадут ни «порасставлять цветочки» ни «пострелять из лука». 

Теперь немного о самой организации Шамбала Интернешенал. Данная организация включает в себя более 170 зарегистрированных центров и групп по всему миру (2-3 практикующих с контактным номером мобильного телефона у нас к зарегистрированным группам не относят). В структуру Шамбала Интернешенал входят университет, монастырь, десяток крупных ретритных центров, свыше двадцати различных организаций (как общекультурно-просветительского, так и узкоспециального, подобно Shambhala Prison Community, занимающейся распространением Дхармы в местах заключения). 

Шамбала Интернешнал обладает собственным издательством Sambhala Publications, которое выпускает не только книги по Шамбала-Буддизму, но и широкий спектр буддийской литературы от классики «Дхаммапады» до работ современных Мастеров Тхеравады, Дзен и Ваджраяны. Одно из периодических изданий Шамбалы, называемое «Buddhadharma» (http://www.thebuddhadharma.com/about_buddhadharma.php), в редколегию которого входят не только практикующие Шамбала-Буддизм, но и практики Тхеравады, Дзен, Ваджраяны, а также представитель известного издательства буддийской литературы Snow Lion Publications, посвящено рассмотрению вопросов практики различных традиций. Очевидно, что мы не только декларируем несектарный подход, но и успешно воплощаем его в жизнь.

И хорошо скоординированная деятельность этой организации направлена на распространение Дхармы в той форме, в которой человеческое существо способно ее воспринять, будь-то через созерцательную психологию или через традиционную монастырскую практику школы Кагью. С момента, когда Ринпоче был вынужден покинуть Тибет, прошло всего-навсего каких-то пятьдесят лет...

В завершение своего небольшого рассказа о традиции Шамбалы (который впрочем, вышел короче, чем было запланировано, но видимо «пора и честь знать», пока уважаемые участники форума не заскучали окончательно), я бы хотел поведать небольшую историю об одном из последних Учений, данных Чогьямом Трунгпой Ринпоче. Незадолго до своего ухода, во время большой программы, на которую собралось немало его учеников, однажды было объявлено, что Ринпоче будет давать очень важное Учение. Была создана атмосфера ожидания и огромной торжественности. Мне не хотелось бы утомлять читателя ее деталями, просто поверьте – ученики были преисполнены внимания.

Выйдя на помост в парадных одеждах, Ринпоче произнес всего три слова, после чего счел Учение законченным и ушел. Этими тремя словами были: «Never forget Hinayana». 

Спасибо за уделенное внимание.  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (06.03.2009), Caddy (06.03.2009), goncharuk (10.03.2009), PampKin Head (08.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (06.03.2009), Александр С (08.03.2009), Аньезка (06.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (06.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009), куру хунг (06.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

А, я вот Вас, Lhаktоng Riwо, спрашиваю:"- 25-й калки уже "взашёл на трон"?"

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Викарий

> 1.  
> То же самое можно сказать и про книги Чоки Нима Ринпоче, бывщего, если я не ошибаюсь, секретарем ЕС Кармапы - нет там никаких(!) упоминаний про этот "путь воина"... Зато у Кастанеды есть! 
> 
>    [/B]


Но при этом Чоки Нима Ринпоче на ритрите 2007г рекомендовал читать книги Чогьям Трунгпы Ринпоче, а также советовал, как следует разобраться в в тех вещах которые вы собираетесь критиковать, а не уподобляться стрелку который не видит мишени :Smilie:

----------

Aion (06.03.2009), Caddy (08.03.2009), goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (06.03.2009), Александр С (08.03.2009), Аньезка (06.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (06.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> В корейских монастырях 3-х месячный ритрит сменяют три месяца отдыха. В это время монахи ходят по округе и собирают подаяние, пищу или деньги, и возвращаются с ними в монастырь. Но мой учитель Ко Бонг когда получал подаяние, обменивал его на выпивку. И если другие монахи возвращались с рисом, Ко Бонг приносил вино. Когда он напивался, он начинал ругаться: "Этот монастырь - отстой! Ман Гонг (его учитель) ни черта не понимает! Он просто дешевка!" 
> 
> Однажды дзэн мастер Ман Гонг услышал его ругань и закричал: "Что ты имеешь в виду? Ко Бонг, отвечай!"
> 
> Свидетели этой сцены притихли в ожидании развязки.
> 
> "Что такое?" - спросил Ко Бонг.
> 
> "Почему ты оскорбляешь меня?"
> ...


_Сунг Сан_

Ещё раз:



> Сначала вы должны постичь свою истинную сущность. Это необходимое условие


...А не полёты во сне и наяву.

----------

Echo (08.03.2009), goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Александр С (08.03.2009), Аньезка (08.03.2009), Евгения Горенко (08.03.2009), куру хунг (08.03.2009), Поляков (08.03.2009), Шавырин (08.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> со страшными откровениями десятилетней давности, которые уже лет десять как аргументировано разоблачены...


Пожалуйста, подробнее о разоблачении. Это важно.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Борис

По такому поводу выйду-ка я из режима молчания...

Книги ЧТР... В свое время я ими зачитывался. И сейчас считаю их хорошими. 
Не понимаю Шубхара, считающего, что _"там непонятно о чем"_. На мой взгляд, _"непонятно о чем"_ как раз зачастую в сухих теоретизированных описаниях. Потачки современным урбанизированным людям... Наверное, есть, но куда-куда меньше, чем у многих других авторов.
А чтобы практиковать "чистый буддизм", то надо всем сперва стать индийцами 2,5 тысячелетней давности,  а все остальное - от Мары лукавого.

Поведение ЧТР и некоторых его учеников... Да, беда. Так же как и упомянутый Сюнрю Судзуки Роси достойной преемственности оставить не смог (с Бейкером тоже вышел скандал, ЕМНИП - хотя далеко не столь жуткий).

И здесь надо сказать, что, с одной стороны, ЧТР не обвинишь в лжи и ханжестве - чего он сам не соблюдал, того и ученикам не говорил. 
С другой стороны, соответственно - *зря, что не говорил*.
Трудно оказалось найти золотую середину между морализаторством и распущенностью в тех условиях. Беда это некоторых социумов...

В общем, мое мнение: книги хороши, но и свою голову на плечах иметь надо (ну и мнение своего учителя, конечно, если есть возможность)  :Smilie: 
В общем, определенную поправку вносить. Помнить о подноготной и о том, что в некоторой степени она связана с тем, чему Ринпоче учил ("осознанность прежде всего"). Точнее, чему *не* учил (нравственность и банальная, а не "высокодуховная", ответственность).

Кстати, один человек, известный в буддийских кругах, мнение которого в вопросах Дхармы для меня хоть и не во всем бесспорно, но все же весьма и весьма авторитетно, хорошо отзывался о некоторых аспектах того, как давал учение ЧТР, но к реальной деятельности и практике его последователей относился с изрядной долей скептицизма.

И еще:
*Этернал*, если честно, у меня лично с Вас "взятки гладки" уже давно (пишу что думаю, уж извините). Но все же привлекать АП в качестве союзника в борьбе за нравственность (и чуть ли не за "традиционные ценности") - это... это сильно!  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), PampKin Head (08.03.2009), Александр С (08.03.2009), Аньезка (08.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), куру хунг (08.03.2009), Норбу (08.03.2009), Шаман (08.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Это дело модераторов закрывать таких как Этернал....


Я думаю, что нужно вести дело глобальнее и на корню забанить всех, кто на "буддийском" форуме будет осмеливаться утверждать, что для личной практики необходимы не книги Кастанеды-Пелевина и прочих, не неизвестно что, полученное от неизвестно кого, не грибы, трава и галюциногенные кактусы, а Прибежище, полученное у компетентного Учителя, входящего в непрерывную линию преемственности, Передача на практики от него же.. и собственно практика.  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Этернал, если честно, у меня лично с Вас "взятки гладки" уже давно (пишу что думаю, уж извините). Но все же привлекать АП в качестве союзника в борьбе за нравственность (и чуть ли не за "традиционные ценности") - это... это сильно!


Не принимается по следующим причинам:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...3&postcount=51

Кроме того, я не из любителей отрекаться от одного из своих Учителей, а, тем более, публично лить на него грязь.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Чженсинь (08.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Да уж,буквальное следование тантре черевато самыми неожиданными последствиями :Cool:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я думаю, что нужно вести дело глобальнее и на корню забанить всех, кто на "буддийском" форуме будет осмеливаться утверждать, что для личной практики необходимы не книги Кастанеды-Пелевина и прочих, не неизвестно что, полученное от неизвестно кого, не грибы, трава и галюциногенные кактусы, а Прибежище, полученное у компетентного Учителя, входящего в непрерывную линию преемственности, Передача на практики от него же.. и собственно практика.


Ещё один стрелок, стреляющий мимо мишени. Непонятно, к кому относятся эти слова, кто здесь отрицал важность прибежища и учителя и предлагал практиковать буддизм по Кастанеде или Пелевину.

Ну а насчёт "неизвестно что, полученное от неизвестно кого" - если о Чогьяме Трунгпе Ринпоче, это сильно...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Echo (09.03.2009), goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), PampKin Head (09.03.2009), Аньезка (09.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (09.03.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> … Ну что же – для всех российских эзотериков слова «Шамбала» и «путь воина» имеют почти магическое значение: ведь объявить себя «воином Шамбалы» гораздо проще, чем, допустим, делать повседневные практики, переданные тебе признанными Мастерами линии Передачи…Поэтому, дорогие друзья – это ваше личное дело: хотите поклоняться Трунгпа – поклоняйтесь… Но лично у меня ни к такому «гуру», ни к такой «буддийской» организации нет ни-ка-ко-го доверия:


Этернал, почто бравируете своим невежеством? Почитайте для начала Берзина, "Принятие посвящения калачакры". 
Учение Шамбала- это терма Ринпоче, вполне аутентичное, поскольку признано высшими учителями как кагью, так и нингма.

----------

goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Аньезка (09.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (09.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (09.03.2009)

----------


## Шаман

С гонтерами случались коллизии не только в наше время. Столько, сколько существует традиция терма, столько времени случаются и коллизии...
Где-то я читал, что наиболее важные терма подтверждаются одновременно и сатерами и гонтерами. В данном случае о сатере речь не идёт.

Мне ещё представляется странным, что особое учение потребовалось для американских буддистов. Остальной мир учится по вполне традиционным канонам.

----------

Djampel Tharchin (10.03.2009), Dondhup (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Где-то я читал, что наиболее важные терма подтверждаются одновременно и сатерами и гонтерами.


Это не так . гонгтеры вполне самодостаточны. 
Кроме того, Трунгпа ринпоче в свое время обменивался терма Гесара с терченом Намка Дриме Ринпоче, который и по сей день посещает центры Ваджрадхату и передает учение Гесара. А в прошлом году во Франции был фестиваль Гесара с участием Намка Дриме и Сакьонга. 
Надеюсь, аутентичность Намка Дриме и его гонгтеров здесь на форуме не нужно подтверждать?

----------

goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (09.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (09.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Остальной мир учится по вполне традиционным канонам.


По традиционным канонам Ваджраяны Учитель должен хотя бы знать имя ученика, которому он дает ту или иную тантру (не говоря уже про исследование "достоинства сосуда" на протяжении нескольких лет). Многие ли из присутствующих на этом форуме могут похвалиться, что их тибетские Учителя смогут вспомнить их хотя бы в лицо??? Так что насчет "традиционных канонов" - не совсем так все просто, мягко говоря...

----------

goncharuk (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Tiop (09.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (09.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Шавырин (09.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> бравируете своим невежеством? Почитайте для начала Берзина


"Бравировать своим невежеством" в моем представлении - это настойчиво рекомендовать "для начала" к изучению "буддологическую" литературу (равно как и вообще что-то кому-то "рекомендовать", ссылаясь при этом на очевидное "невежество" оппонента). 

Я же в силу своего личного невежества предпочитаю труды признанных Учителей линии, входящих в непрерывную линию Передачи. С них начинаю, ими и заканчиваю... Книг же НЕ Учителей, а "специалистов по буддизму" на моем алтаре нет и не будет.  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Почитайте для начала Берзина


Ох, слышали вживую, не только читали... "Нет страданий - есть проблемы" - это из его цитат. Я бы тоже воздержался изучать Учение Будды "по-Берзину"...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Для того, чтобы понимать о чем идет речь хорошо бы ссылку на сам текст терма, а то порой складывается представление, что все, что не сказал и не придумал Трунгпа Ринпоче - это и есть терма. И какие учителя и в каком объеме его подтвердили. (Терма ума, в моем возможно невежественном представлении, - это компактный текст (знание) инспирированный внутренним озарением).

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Норбу (09.03.2009), Шавырин (09.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

> Ох, слышали вживую, не только читали... "Нет страданий - есть проблемы" - это из его цитат. Я бы тоже воздержался изучать Учение Будды "по-Берзину"...


Я наоборот, всем рекомендую изучать Буддизм по Берзину. К слову на учителя он уже тянет, например по просьбе Далай-Ламы передает лунги некоторым известным тулку. Например молодому Серконгу Ринпоче.
На мой взгляд единственный учитель в настоящее время умеющий подавать материал без лишних размусоливаний, что очень часто встречается у современных авторов.

----------

Legba (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Ali

Ну, о вкусах не спорят. Как нибудь выложу  наиболее яркие цитаты из его лекций.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Так я не понял - он "тянет" на учителя (по Вашему меткому выражению) или он УЖЕ учитель?  :Smilie:  Общепризнанный учитель или учитель в Вашем личном представлении?  :Smilie: 

К слову, меняю все тома, написанные буддологами, равно как и тома про Шамбалу и прочая, - всего на две строчки из "размусоливающих" современных "авторов": Чоки Нима Ринпоче или Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Или на одну строчку из Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

> Рерих даже ввел термин «воины Шамбалы». Позднее, в 1980-х, этот термин широко использовал ЧогьямТрунгпаРинпоче (Chogyam Trungpa Rinpoche) — тибетский лама-перерожденец, держатель линий передачи традиций карма-кагью и ньингма, который адаптировал буддийские идеи и выразил их на языке современной американской культуры. Трунгпа, однако, писал, что его идея воина Шамбалы не имеет ничего общего с учениями Калачакры или самой Шамбалой. Это была метафора для человека, который занимается самосовершенствованием с целью стать наиболее полезным для других. Рерих же, напротив, использовал этот термин для «Братьев человечества» (Тhe Brothers of Humanity), которые принесут из Шамбалы мир и согласие. Концепция «Калачакра за мир во всем мире», ассоциируемая обычно с посвящениями Калачакры, которые на Западе Его Святейшество Четырнадцатый Далай-лама регулярно дарует начиная с 1981 года, возможно, также является наследием идей Рериха.


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...BE%D1%87%D0%B5
:-)

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Шавырин (09.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

> ... Так я не понял - он "тянет" на учителя (по Вашему меткому выражению) или он УЖЕ учитель?  Общепризнанный учитель или учитель в Вашем личном представлении? 
> 
> К слову, меняю все тома, написанные буддологами, равно как и тома про Шамбалу и прочая, - всего на две строчки из "размусоливающих" современных "авторов": Чоки Нима Ринпоче или Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Или на одну строчку из Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче.


Я думаю, если ему Далай-Лама доверяет вопросы в передачах текстов своим бывшим учителям, то Учителем его можно назвать, не только по своему личному мнению, но  и объективно.
На счет его перлов, можно себя не утруждать, он их целый сайт собрал.
http://www.berzinarchives.com

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...BE%D1%87%D0%B5
> .............  Трунгпа, однако, писал, что его идея воина Шамбалы не имеет ничего общего с учениями Калачакры или самой Шамбалой. Это была метафора для человека, который занимается самосовершенствованием с целью стать наиболее полезным для других. 
> :-)


А зачем именно "шамбала"-термин ввел, если слово "шамбала" к Шамбале не имеет отношения? А чем не нравилось, скажем,  "бодхисаттва"? Чтоб потаинственнее-поэзотеричней смотрелось и было товаро-привлекательнее для потенциальных абитуриентов  и уже учащихся в Наропа-институте?  /20 штук в год отдать, это не фунт ирису/
 :Cool:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> А зачем именно "шамбала"-термин ввел, если слово "шамбала" к Шамбале не имеет отношения? А чем не нравилось, скажем,  "бодхисаттва"? Чтоб потаинственнее-поэзотеричней смотрелось и было товаро-привлекательнее для потенциальных абитуриентов  и уже учащихся в Наропа-институте?  /20 штук в год отдать, это не фунт ирису/


А что Вас удивляет? Всё - согласно заветам мастера Сунг Сана, цитаты из которого надысь приводил Д.Кармапенко. (http://zenspb.livejournal.com/6428.html): "Если люди не готовы услышать проповедь Дхармы, необходимо совместное действие, что означает, если кто-то любит секс - заниматься с ним сексом. Если кто-то любит выпить - выпивать вместе. Если кто-то любит петь - петь вместе. Без всякого желания для себя действовать только для другого человека. В результате, когда возникнет страдание, человек будет готов слушать вас и появится возможность учить."
Согласно этому, проект Шамбала-буддизм должен смотреться привлекательно и быть коммерчески успешным. Иначе американы не поймут-с.
Особенно актуально во время кризиса, "когда возникает страдание". Так что можно успокоиться и посмотреть, насколько себя проект оправдает на практике, в смысле "появится возможность учить".

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Если люди не готовы услышать проповедь Дхармы, необходимо совместное действие, что означает, если кто-то любит секс - заниматься с ним сексом. Если кто-то любит выпить - выпивать вместе.


 вы не боитесь следовать таким цитатам? Ведь можно потакая чужим безнравственным поступкам потерять что-то важное для себя. Нравственность, например. 




> В результате, когда возникнет страдание, человек будет готов слушать вас и появится возможность учить.


в таком случае вы рискуете стать не учителем, а собутыльником. И беседа будет уже по принципу: "вася, ты меня уважаешь?" Ни о какой практике дхармы не будет и речи. 




> Согласно этому, проект Шамбала-буддизм должен смотреться привлекательно и быть коммерчески успешным. Иначе американы не поймут-с.


ну а нам-то конечно "внятно все - и острый галльский смысл, и сумрачный германский гений..." Американы значит - тупые, они не поймут. 

Думаю, вопрос о понимании просто не стоял. Проверили на чисто-материальном уровне: приносит доход или нет? - приносит. Значит в дело.

----------

Aleksey L. (10.03.2009), Eternal Jew (09.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), YanYas (09.03.2009), Шаман (10.03.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

да всё уже проходили

жизнь на форуме и в цитатах не познается

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, не совсем понятно какие претензии к термину "Шамбала", если есть "Дзогчен Община", "Новая Кадампа"...

Да и в Гьягаре удивились бы в свое время, узнав про Гелуг, Нингма, Сакья и Кагью (чем не самоназвания в стиле Шамбалы). Опять же традиция Римэ.

P.S. А по поводу "ты меня уважаешь"... Помнится, Тилопа работал при борделе. Трудно представить, по каким понятиям тогда с ним разговаривали апологеты.

P.S.S. Ну а по поводу "тупых, которые не поймут". Будда Шакьямуни отрицательно относился к публичной демонстрации аномальных способностей, но это ему не помешало их продемонстрировать при первом посещении Капилавасту (осуществление пророчества клана Шакьев). Посему, всякое бывает в процессе общения с учениками.

Да и тибетские монастыри с точки зрения финансовой деятельности были далеко не убыточными учреждениями (управление землей, караванная торговля и т.д.)

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Аньезка (10.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Собственно, не удержалась.. 



> "Я же в силу своего личного невежества предпочитаю труды признанных Учителей линии, входящих в непрерывную линию Передачи. С них начинаю, ими и заканчиваю... Книг же НЕ Учителей, а "специалистов по буддизму" на моем алтаре нет и не будет.


Никому не кажется забавным, как некоторые последователи понятно кого твердят как заведенные про "признанных Учителей линии, входящих в непрерывную линию Передачи", словами пользуются из не вполне русифицированного перевода, своих слов видать нету, и ссылаются вечно на человека, который в своей линии разрешал учить всего двум "признанным учителям линии", а теперь я и не знаю, сколько их там осталось. Остальные сплошь - путешествующие учителя, которые все повторяют одни и теже слова и выражения из тех же переводов. Увы.

Что же касается ЧТР. То что тут обсуждается? Его компетентность? Его учения? Манера его учения? Я бы собственно не стала резко судить о человеке, которого признавал 16 Кармапа и о котором все учителя, окромя Оле, конечно же (хотя, я честно говоря не знаю, что Оле о ЧТР говорил и говорил ли), отзываются с большим уважением до сих пор. Я бы просто воздержалась от резких суждений. А вообще, дискуссии это гуд, если не усугубляют гордость и эго в процессе. Т.е., с уважением к объекту дискуссии и к собеседникам.

Могу себе представить, что говорили в свое время про Вирупу. Мама не горюй, что говорили, видимо. И про других сиддхов. Были бы в то время форумы, народ бы тогда исписал Интернет до дыр, наверное. А без него, просто языками трепали, наверное..

----------

Legba (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009), Александр С (10.03.2009), Аньезка (10.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), куру хунг (10.03.2009), Норбу (10.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (10.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Вопросы к последователям "Шамбала"-буддизма
1) Какие тибетские Учителя и каком статусе в настоящее время входят в организацию и какое положение они занимают
2) С какими тибетскими монастырями связана ваша организация.
3) Кто ее сейчас возглавляет.

Спасибо.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

Видимо, придется сперва дать необходимые пояснения для тех уважаемых участников форума, кому недосуг читать с самого начала, а также для тех, у кого в силу отдаленности от рассматриваемого вопроса вызывают затруднения определенные аспекты Тибетского Буддизма (в которых, по правде говоря, я лично, не взял бы на себя роль эксперта).   :Smilie: 

Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче являлся держателем учений безумной мудрости, передачу которых он получил от Кенпо Гонгсара, известного мастера данных учений. По этой банальной причине, он не только имел право их практиковать, но также, был обязан в определенных ситуациях это делать ради блага живых существ. Нет ничего удивительного в том, что действия Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче вызывали критику у его современников и продолжают вызывать критику у тех, кто его даже никогда не видел. Если кого-то, по прошествии стольких лет после ухода 11-го Трунгпы, продолжают волновать его дела, остается лишь порадоваться силе и искусности такого метода как «безумная мудрость», побуждающая усердно разбираться в ценности собственных представлениях о том «что такое хорошо и что такое плохо».

Также, не устает удивлять, активное желание разобраться с моральным обликом учеников и последователей Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче. Особенно забавно видеть попытки «обобщить». Как уже упоминалось, среди прочих видов деятельности Шамбалы, есть такой, как распространение Учения в местах заключения. Так что авторитетный, но анонимный источник, вдохновивший на новую волну обсуждений «морального облика» несомненно, пытался «обелить» ситуацию, с учетом того, что среди последователей Шамбалы в упомянутых местах наверняка найдутся не только алкоголики, но и воры, и убийцы. 

С другой стороны, среди тех, кто считает Чогьяма Трунгпу Ринпоче своим Учителем, есть Пэма Чодрон и Джигар Конгтрул Ринпоче. Лично мне очень интересно узнать конкретные претензии уважаемых форумчан к моральному облику известной буддийской монахини или четвертого перерождения Джамгона Конгтрула Ринпоче.

Несомненно, несколько изумляет смелое утверждение об отсутствии преемников у Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче. Вероятно, будет не лишней краткая биографическая справка.

Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче, старший сын Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче, урожденный Озел Рангдрол Мукпо, родился в 1962 г. в Бодхгае (Индия). В возрасте 7 лет он последовал за своим отцом в Европу, а затем и в Америку, где получал традиционное западное образование. В 1979 году, Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче провел неофициальную церемонию уполномачивания Сакйонга Мипама Ринпоче. В 1987 г., после смерти отца Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче возглавил организацию Шамбалы (в то время именовавшуюся Ваджрадхату) и оставив ее на попечение Совета, удалился в Непал, где под руководством Дилго Кьянце Ринпоче провел многолетний ретрит. В 1995 году состоялась официальная церемония уполномачивания Сакйонга Мипама Ринпоче, выполненная Пенором Ринпоче (главой линии Палъюл школы Нингма). С указанных дат и по настоящий момент Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче является главой «Шамбала Интернешенал» и держателем линии Шамбала-Буддизма.

Кстати сказать, Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче – автор двух книг: «Turning the Mind into an Ally» и «Ruling Your World» (на русский язык не переводились), а дополнительную информацию о нем можно узнать, например, на его сайте http://www.mipham.com/ .

Итак, не желая и далее злоупотреблять вниманием уважаемых участников форума своей вольной компиляцией из уже сказанного ранее и комментариями на нее, я приношу извинения тем, кто ожидал действительно новой информации, к изложению которой я постараюсь вернуться в следующий раз.  :Smilie:

----------

Александр С (10.03.2009), Аньезка (10.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2009), куру хунг (10.03.2009), Норбу (10.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И ещё, кстати сказать, Сакьёнг Мипам Ринпоче - второе воплощение великого Мипама Ринпоче.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Вот никак не пойму зачем все время сводить линию к авторитетам и на это основании утверждать, что линия правильная и обсуждению не подлежит. Ну вот не является титул "Ринпоче", при всем уважении, гарантом чистоты линии.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Ну а какие критерии правильности линии?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

Любителям сравнивать себя-любимых, не-себя-любимых и не-всегда-своих-лам с махасиддхами - плюспицот! )))

Только чего-то маловато будет. Сразу уж надо делать так: если родицо первенец, то враз оставить жону и темной ночкой - до ближайшей опушки, огородами.

З.Ы. ....... а вы по паспорту не Сиддхардха Шуддхонаныч Шакьямуниев часом?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если бы те самые махасиддхи не были в той самой Линии Приемственности, то их поступки и поведение были бы их сугубо частным делом.

Если же кому то мерещатся те, "кто сравнивает себя с махасиддхами"/"практикует буддизм по Пелевину"/"рекомендует грибы", то это - их сугубо частные, медицинские проблемы.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Аньезка (10.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), куру хунг (10.03.2009), Маша_ла (10.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## Echo

> Сообщение от Шаман
> 
> Если люди не готовы услышать проповедь Дхармы, необходимо совместное действие, что означает, если кто-то любит секс - заниматься с ним сексом. Если кто-то любит выпить - выпивать вместе.
> 
> 
> вы не боитесь следовать таким цитатам? Ведь можно потакая чужим безнравственным поступкам потерять что-то важное для себя. Нравственность, например.
> в таком случае вы рискуете стать не учителем, а собутыльником. И беседа будет уже по принципу: "вася, ты меня уважаешь?" Ни о какой практике дхармы не будет и речи.


В психологии это называется подстройка. Вы или я может и сопьемся, а грамотный психолог после подстройки начинает "ведение", что уж говорить об учителе дхармы.
Будда на бхавачакре изображен в каждом из миров сансары и в каждом с определенным атрибутом символизирующем то, что недостает этому миру.

----------

Ali (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Александр С (10.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), куру хунг (10.03.2009), Поляков (10.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Люди, которых беспокоит поведение других... Надо молиться трем Драгоценностям, чтобы вам на жизненном пути не повстречались *реальные* наставники Аннутара-йога-тантры, которые *реально* приняли страсти в качестве Пути.

Именно шок от столкновения с реальными Ваджрачарьями привел к тому, что Аннутара практикуется в социуме в йога-тантра стиле.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Mit (08.05.2011), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Никому не кажется забавным, как некоторые последователи понятно кого твердят как заведенные про "признанных Учителей линии, входящих в непрерывную линию Передачи", словами пользуются из не вполне русифицированного перевода, своих слов видать нету, и ссылаются вечно на человека, который в своей линии разрешал учить всего двум "признанным учителям линии", а теперь я и не знаю, сколько их там осталось. Остальные сплошь - путешествующие учителя, которые все повторяют одни и теже слова и выражения из тех же переводов.


Нисколько не побоюсь написать здесь слово "бред", ибо других причин такой вот "проницательности" не вижу.

Про "Учителей линии Передачи" "твердят как заведенные" ВСЕ драгоценные Учителя. Во всяком случае, в Ваджраяне и Дзогчене дело обстоит именно так. Чтобы убедиться в этом, достаточно открыть ЛЮБОЙ источник, указанный, допустим, здесь:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....534#post225534

Я еще и еще раз удивляюсь (вернее - УЖЕ не удивляюсь!), что на "буддийском" форуме приходиться объяснять и доказывать(!) такие очевидные вещи. Что НЕ бывает Дхармы без Учителя, входящего в линию Передачи. Если для кого это открытие - их личное дело... Доказывать больше ничего не буду!  :Smilie:  Если девушка хочет получать "передачу" от неизвестно кого и неизвестно где - это ее личное право. Если у нее какой-то свой "буддизм" - флаг ей в руки!  :Smilie: 

"Некоторые последователи известно кого" - да конечно же известно!  :Smilie:  

Это Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Чога Ринпоче, лама Оле Нидал. Больше Учителей у меня нет.  :Smilie:  Если девушке опять же мерещатся какие-то гипотетические "известно кто" (агенты ЦРУ, шпионы Моссада)- это также ее личная проблема.  :Smilie: 

По поводу "своих слов видать нету" - никак не комментирую - лучше один раз процитировать своего коренного Гуру, чем излагать горячечную отсебятину.  :Smilie: 

"Не вполне русифицированный перевод" - это она написала, судя по всем, про все вышеуказанные источники сразу, так как, повторюсь, везде в них говорится одно и то же: "Без Гуру нет Будды"... Наверное, дама (как известный лингвист, переводчик и практик одновременно)  :Smilie:  может и хочет предложить что-то гораздо более адекватное?  :Smilie: 

Остальной поток сознания девушки мне неинтересен - врожденная ненависть некоторых участников форума к Оле Нидалу меня особо не беспокоит - им с нею жить, а не мне.  :Smilie:  А мне официальное мнение ЕС Кармапы 16-го и Кюнзига Шамара Ринпоче о ламе Оле гораздо весомее, чем мнения каких-то людей под интернет-никами:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...3&postcount=51

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Тем, кто никак не может определиться - махасиддха он или нет, практикует его/не-его учитель безумную мудрость и т.д., а также всем нафтыкавшим "спасибы" в соотв. посты, советую вспомнить свои же претензии к Геше Тинлею, даже тут упомянутому.

Дебет с кредитом регулярно не сходиться, да никто этого и не ждет.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Претензии к упомятому Геше не в его поведении, а в его совмещении монашеских обетов с оным поведением на тот момент. Надо отметить, что Друкпа Кюнле Ринпоче перед недецкими отжигами монашеские обеты вернул своему Гуру.
...

Кста, пример непонятки - Калден Лама, которого в "самопальном тантризьме" ну никак не упрекнешь.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

Ага, оценочная коммиссия по сиддхам постановила, что в случае с Геше Тинлеем безумная мудрость в виде микса обетов монаха и всякого такого не канает. 

И причем тут Калден-Лама, непонятно.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ага, оценочная коммиссия по сиддхам постановила, что в случае с Геше Тинлеем безумная мудрость в виде микса обетов монаха и всякого такого не канает. 
> 
> И причем тут Калден-Лама, непонятно.


А у кого канает? Наропа/Друкпа Кюнле/Трунгпа обеты сдали *до* экстремальных способов ведения богов и людей. Те же, кто голубей ловил и кушал по вихарам, будучи бхиккшу, имели такие же проблемы с окружающими...

Употребление алко, женщины за безумную мудрость еще сойдут. Нарушение монашеских обетов катит на вывод под белы руки из Сангхи.

----------

Asanga (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Аньезка (10.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Asanga

Только неуверенные в себе люди пытаются совмещать несовместимое в действительности просто боясь потерять предшествующий статус.
Можно ли полагаться хоть в чем то на неуверенных в себе людях?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

Про Вирупу не забудте. Там какбэ он чудить в самой Наланде начал, за что его и того.

Посути, мне трудно в принципе оценивать всяческие поступки, т.к. не могу иметь достоверных сведений обо всех обстоятельствах тех, кто далеко. И касательно даной темы, зря её увели в "поведение". 

А то, что реально можно оценить - это изложение материала и организацию сего действа.
----------

Представляю картину маслом. Приезжает в РФ некий лама-ринпоче. Открывает частный ВУЗ и умудрился получить лицензию. И с ценами сравнимыми с комм. отделениями самых блатных специальностей МГУ. И преподают компот из немножко буддизму, немножко иудаизму, некоей этики общечеловеков. Главный завлекательный момент - Витязи Небесной Дружины Сварога! А для тех, кому не нравиться название - приписка:  "идея Витязей Небесной Дружины Сварога не имеет ничего общего с учениями Сварога или самими Витязями. Это была метафора для человека, который занимается самосовершенствованием с целью стать наиболее полезным для других." (C)

И попробуйте только покритиковать махасиддху-ректора-owner'a! )))))))))))

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Шаман (10.03.2009)

----------


## Legba

Единочаятели!
Еще раз призываю вас хорошенько подумать.
Какие предъявы к Трунгпа Ринпоче (если без эмоций)?

1. Линия приемственности? У Ринпоче были прекрасные, классические Учителя. Кстати, широко известные в Тибете. А не некие никому неизвестные нагпы (по возможности - владеющие маг-цзал).
2. Он не учит так, как было принято в Тибете?
А кто учит? Стоит попуститься, мирян в Тибете вообще особо не учили. А если в монахи - пожалуйста, никто не мешает сделать и сейчас все по старинке. Но, наверное, если сам не готов сделать все "как исстари повелось", не стоит и другим пенять?
3. Он открыл терма? Ну, смею вам напомнить, что большая часть передач, скажем, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - это собственно его терма. Также терма Адзома Другпы (вот давайте сейчас возопим - а кто их подтвердил?!) и терма его родствеников (тем более возопим). 

ИМХО. Западников-мирян начали учить (хоть как-то) лет 40 назад. Это абсолютно новый феномен, который сейчас только формируется. Чего вы хотит-то? Никакого шаблона не существует, а если что-то не нравится лично вам... ну не знаю, к чему тогда аргументация? Скажите - не нравится мне Трунгпа Ринпоче. А еще мне не нравится стрельба из лука. Ну так и ладно.  :Kiss: 




> И преподают компот из немножко буддизму, немножко иудаизму, некоей этики общечеловеков. Главный завлекательный момент - Витязи Небесной Дружины Сварога!


Эх, было-бы мне лет 16 - сто пудов пошел бы учиться. А что, "академия Натальи Нестеровой" - чем собссно лучше?

----------

Ali (10.03.2009), Caddy (10.03.2009), Echo (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), PampKin Head (10.03.2009), Александр С (10.03.2009), Аньезка (10.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.03.2009), куру хунг (10.03.2009), Норбу (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Начнем сначала.

Информация о том что из себя представляет Шамбала-буддизм есть и на официальном сайте.

Как-то:
* Существуют также и элементы учения, присущие только буддизму Шамбалы.
* "Ассамблея Воинов" - это высшая школа семинаров, на которых студенты изучают текст терма "Золотое Солнце Великого Востока", и получают инициацию. "Ассамблея Воинов" - необходимое учение для посещения "Семинарии Ваджраяны" Шамбалы.
* Те, кто завершили практику нёндро Шамбалы могут теперь приступить к практике нёндро Кагью.
* Буддизм Шамбалы несёт элементы религии бон, дополнительно используются отдельные элементы дзэн-буддизма, даосизма и конфуцианства.
* В основном используются учения линий Кагъю и Ньингма, а также некоторые практики из традиций Дзен и Тхеравады.
* Шамбала Тренинг - Уровень Перки (C) ®

В итоге имеем: собственные элементы буддизма, собственные тексты, собственное нендро, собственные добавления из других линий буддизма и учений, собственные практики (тренинги).




> Линия приемственности? У Ринпоче были прекрасные, классические Учителя.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Ali

> Представляю картину маслом. Приезжает в РФ некий лама-ринпоче. Открывает частный ВУЗ и умудрился получить лицензию. И с ценами сравнимыми с комм. отделениями самых блатных специальностей МГУ. И преподают компот из немножко буддизму, немножко иудаизму, некоей этики общечеловеков. Главный завлекательный момент - Витязи Небесной Дружины Сварога! А для тех, кому не нравиться название - приписка:  "идея Витязей Небесной Дружины Сварога не имеет ничего общего с учениями Сварога или самими Витязями. Это была метафора для человека, который занимается самосовершенствованием с целью стать наиболее полезным для других." (C)
> 
> И попробуйте только покритиковать махасиддху-ректора-owner'a! )))))))))))


А ведь именно так буддизм в Тибете и прижился благодаря подобным искуссным методам Гуру Падмасамбхавы. А у предыдущих Учителей, которые несли "чистый индийский буддизм" - не выходило. :Wink:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

... столько пустой болтовни

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Ali

А можно узнать у "правоверных хранителей чистоты линий передач" (кстати, официальные документы об уполномачивании на это хранение - есть?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ): в каких именно пунктах (отсутствие Трех Печатей и т.п.) расходятся наставления ЧТР с "классикой"?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (24.05.2011)

----------


## Aleksey L.

о! осознал ошибку ЧТР .... ему надо бы назвать традицию mumbala buddhism от слова mumble и забыть свои сны с чемчогом херукой и с обширными обязательствами. 

"Мир во всем мире" не стоит ни одной искореженной жизни.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Legba

> В итоге имеем: собственные элементы буддизма, собственные тексты, собственное нендро, собственные добавления из других линий буддизма и учений, собственные практики (тренинги).


Стоп, стоп. "Собственные элементы", насколько я понял, собраны в отдельный курс, со своим названием. Который не называется "буддизмом", а называется "шамбала". И в чем, собственно, криминал? 
Я довольно долго преподавал проектирование и объемно-пространственную композицию будущим дизайнерам интерьера. Искренне считаю, что многим из них это было полезно. На этих занятиях присутствовали - "собственное нендро"(упражнения по макетированию, без которых - никуда), "собственные тексты" (написал методичку), и собственные практики. При всем при этом я, естественно, не мог абстрагироваться от своего буддийского бэкграунда. Так что можно считать, что "элементы буддизма" тоже присутствовали. А если бы я еще лупил студентов палкой (каковое искушение возникало) это уж стопудово были-бы "элементы дзен". 
Так Вы мне хотите сказать, что данная моя деятельность была жуткой ересью? :Cool: 
Право же, господа. Большинство из нас пришло в Дхарму "откуда-то". Из боевых искусств, христианства, эзотерики, индуизма.... Использовали этакую микроступенечку, помогающую осознать величие Дхармы. В традиционном (буддийском) обществе такой необходимости не возникало. Не существовало "просто либеральных ценностей". А тибетский буддизм далек, согласитесь, от либерализма. Насколько я смог понять, шамбала-тренинг это мостик между мирскими ценностями (замешанными на либеральном обществе и протестантской этике) и собственно ценностями Дхармы. Многие проходили этот мостик следуя небуддийским учениям. Теже боевые искусства довольно быстро и чувствительно доказывают необходимость дисциплины, терпения и т.д. - в быту современному человеку абсолютно не свойственных. Если человек может перестроить себя не путем получения по носу в додзе (или трудничества в монастыре, или уринотерапии) а проходя тренинги, сконструированные для этой цели буддийскими Наставниками - так это же прекрасно! И уж в конце - совсем крамола. Пусть это будет трижды ересь - но прохождение шамбала-тренинга явно полезнее для изучения Дхармы чем, скажем, посещение концертов рэпера Сявы. Хотя как раз рэпера Сяву мы не можем упрекнуть в превнесении элементов других направлений буддизма. :Cool:

----------

Ali (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (10.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Ну да, ну да. Впору открывать при дацанах филиалы кастаньеды, рериха и блавацкой, бона, христианства, ислама. Исключительно для блага ВЖС, ибо "Большинство из нас пришло в Дхарму "откуда-то" ". Типо - "центры Дхармической реабилитации".

Поучатся 5 лет агни-йоге и потом уже на нёндро можно направлять. Только почему-то это все норовят делать в странах победившего капитализму. 

Дело известное - подальше от начальства, поближе к кухне (С)

----------

Legba (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Ali

> Только почему-то это все норовят делать в странах победившего капитализму.


А в "странах победившего буддизму" в этом просто нет необходимости: все уже давно слилось на культовом уровне с местными шаманскими, ведическими, боновскими, синтоистскими, конфуцианскими и пр. культами. Проедьтесь по "буддийским" странам, да понаблюдайте хотя бы поверхностно - тогда рассуждения о "чистом буддизме" начнут рассеиваться сами по себе. Кстати, еще Будда Шакьямуни вовсю пользовался ведическими терминами, картиной мира и пр. местными заморочками, когда объяснял Дхарму "туземцам".

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (10.03.2009), Аньезка (10.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

Так или иначе, Тибетский Буддизм - явление развивающееся даже в настоящее время. Каждый монастырь имеет свои особенности проявляющиеся даже в рамках одной традиции в предпочтении тем или иным дисциплинам.
Поэтому, безаппеляционно отвергая возникающие новые формации, мы ставим сами себя в положение вне Тибетского буддизма.
Самое интересное, что в Тибетском буддизме даже Далай-Лама не может запретить кому-то что-то конкретно практиковать или не практиковать. Он только рекомендует, другое дело что его рекомендациям придается очень серьезное значение. :-))))))
И это ключевой момент в который многие не могут поверить. 
Подобно этому и у нас на форуме все время, что-то пытаются запретить не очень похожое на Буддизм.

----------

Legba (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (10.03.2009), Александр С (10.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> А в "странах победившего буддизму" в этом просто нет необходимости: все уже давно слилось на культовом уровне с местными шаманскими, ведическими, боновскими, синтоистскими, конфуцианскими и пр. культами. Проедьтесь по "буддийским" странам, да понаблюдайте хотя бы поверхностно - тогда рассуждения о "чистом буддизме" начнут рассеиваться сами по себе. Кстати, еще Будда Шакьямуни вовсю пользовался ведическими терминами, картиной мира и пр. местными заморочками, когда объяснял Дхарму "туземцам".


Речь идет немножко о другом. Разъясню вам, если было не понятно:

Для тех, кто не может "сразу в классику" - можно, за одно к программе института Наропы, давать книжки Лобсанга Рампы. Для тех, кто увелчен мистикой и магией Тибета. Такие вот искуссные ср-ва. Это открывает просто обирнейшее поле новых методик решительно помогающих людям времён упадка!  :Cool: 

тибетоинтересующимся - Лобсанга Рампу и мадам Блавацкую
китаеинтересующимся - Фалуньгунь + Чжеки Чан (для особо тяжелых случаев - Ж.К Ван Дамм)
тхеравадоинтересующимся - джайнизм + томик Энгельса.
тантристам-надомникам - Карлоса & Co




> Поэтому, безаппеляционно отвергая возникающие новые формации, мы ставим сами себя в положение вне Тибетского буддизма.


С этим и без нас успешно справляются коммерческие новоделы.



> Подобно этому и у нас на форуме все время, что-то пытаются запретить не очень похожое на Буддизм.


Кто-то разме тут ведет речь о "запрещении"? Вы о чем? )))))))))))))))

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Ali

А кто говорит про Лобсанга Рампу? Зато вот знание прикладной современной психологии отнють не повредит ни "традиционным", ни "современным" буддистам. Это и ИМХО и мнение ЕСДЛ. Да и изучение базовых культов на территории нового распространения Дхармы - рекомендовано еще в Винае-питаке. В современных ТРАДИЦИОННЫХ тибетских монастырях преподается СОВРЕМЕННАЯ физика, география и пр. - это, конечно, ересь в глазах российских буддистов, но - нормально для тибетцев.



> Для тех, кто увелчен мистикой и магией Тибета. Такие вот искуссные ср-ва. Это открывает просто обирнейшее поле новых методик решительно помогающих людям времён упадка!


Я вас умоляю! Можно подумать буддизм распространялся в массах Тибета, Китая, Японии и пр. из чистой любви к неизвестной им Дхарме. Как раз интерес к мистике и магии всегда и превалировал. Читайте хроники тех времен. Хотя бы то же переведенное "Гао сэнь-чжуань".

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (10.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

А вот в тему доклад столь высокочтимого здесь А. Берзина: http://www.ningma.org.ua/index.php?o...ngha&Itemid=53

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Для тех, кто не может "сразу в классику" - можно, за одно к программе института Наропы, давать книжки Лобсанга Рампы.


Лобсанг Рампа не очень канает - по причине того, что это брехня. События, описанные в этих книгах, не имели места (как, по всей видимости,  и события, описанные у Карлитоса). 
Но получается, что Вы отрицаете вообще всю "популярную" литературу. Верно ли это? Какую книжку Вы лично дадите знакомому, который хочет выяснить "чо там у вас"? Ведь наверное не Муламадхьямикакарики? И даже, о ужас, не Ламрим Ченмо. Потому как у большинства людей просто от вида Ламрим Ченмо на полке опускаются руки.  :Smilie:  Нужно очень хорошо знать, "зачем оно надо", чтобы читать серьезную литературу. ЕСДЛ, кстати, не гнушается популярными книгами. Как, скажем, и Лама Еше по учениям которого (о ужас!) составлена вполне себе популярная книга по туммо (http://www.amazon.com/Bliss-Inner-Fi.../dp/086171136X).
И - самое страшное. Будда Шакьямуни также не чурался популярных методов. Вот, к примеру:




> Увидев Сигалу, Бхагаван так сказал: «Зачем ты, сын домохозяина, встав рано утром, выйдя из Раджагрихи, с мокрыми волосами и одеждой, сложив руки, совершаешь поклонение шести сторонам света - Востоку, Югу, Западу, Северу, Надиру и Зениту?»
> 
> «Почтенный, когда мой отец умирал, он так мне сказал: шесть сторон свуета следует почитать.
> 
> Поэтому я, почтенный, слова отца уважая, почитая, преклоняясь перед ними, встав рано утром, выйдя из Раджагрихи, с мокрыми волосами и одеждой, сложив руки, совершаю поклонение шести сторонам света - Востоку, Югу, Западу, Северу, Надиру и Зениту».
> 
> «*Не таким образом*, сын домохозяина, следует почитать шесть сторон света людям благородного (арийского) поведения».
> 
> «Каким же образом, почтенный, людям благородного поведения следует почитать шесть сторон света? Пусть Бхагаван научит меня той дхарме, каким образом людям благородного поведения следует почитать шесть сторон света».


Будда Шакьямуни вовсе не находит нужным сказать молодому домохозяину, что его религиозная практика неверна. Что надо прямо сейчас постричься в монахи и т.д. Он *использует контекст*, приводя Сигалу к новому пониманию. Да, нам может не нравится "американский" контекст. Но, увы, он там именно такой.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (10.03.2009), Александр С (10.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.03.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2009), Норбу (10.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

> А вот в тему доклад столь высокочтимого здесь А. Берзина: http://www.ningma.org.ua/index.php?o...ngha&Itemid=53


Конечно, это так, ведь и направлений Буддизма великое множество http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ism_world.html

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

Чистота передаваемого учения – это самое главное. По-любому. 
Только сдается, что никто из страшных «профи», собирающихся на БФ, оценить этого не в состоянии.
 Поведение и какие бы то ни было внешние качества абсолютно не канают. 
Хотя некоторые косвенные признаки существуют.
Например, наличие в традиции терма, вообще говоря, дает повод для сомнений. А уж если их много…

Вот Его Св-во Далай-лама, давая учение, как правило не упоминает ни о каких терма и не опирается на них.
И дает чистейшее учение.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Ондрий (10.03.2009), Шаман (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Конечно, это так, ведь и направлений Буддизма великое множество


Это общеизвестно. Но, поскольку здесь обсуждается именно ТИБЕТСКИЙ буддизм, то я и привел в пример доклад именно перед ТИБЕТСКИМИ ламами.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Только сдается, что никто из страшных «профи», собирающихся на БФ, оценить этого не в состоянии.


А что, на этом форуме есть рабджунги или геше? Естественно - все рассуждения идут на уровне профанов.



> Вот Его Св-во Далай-лама, давая учение, как правило не упоминает ни о каких терма и не опирается на них.
> И дает чистейшее учение.


Насчет "не упоминает" - тут вы погорячились... Насчет "чистейшее учение" - так здесь как раз и спор об этом термине: "чистейшее" по сути или форме? По форме - нет, веков этак 5 назад наверняка бы давал в другой форма (точнее - не давал бы мирянам вообще).

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

2Legpa. 

Я бы охотно с Вами согласился и по сути возразить нечего, если бы не маленький момент: 
1) сравнивать "шамбала-тренинг" и упаю, на мой скромный взгляд, не совсем корректно, ибо очень уж эта упая подозрительна. (использованный Вами фрагмент, как пример, был бы корректен, если бы отсылали к христианским опытам и традциям /местные понятные народонаселению мотивы и цели/. Так нет же, отсыл идет к потаканию эзотерических потребностей у таргет-групп)
2) .... особенно в свете ценника на сию "упаю"

Суть ясна. Не получается с классикой, так хоть общину содержат, и то польза ))

К чему стадам дары свободы?
Их должно резать или стричь
(С)

З.Ы. Ламрим - это для крутых. Не всяк иогин долетит до средины Дне^W^W^W осилит эту книгу.

А книжек для начинающих и интересующихся _буддизмом_ , а не эзотерикой я б нашел. Туже "Бодичитту и 6 парамит" Геше Тинлея, как бы у кого из местных прорубленых иогинов это не вызывало зубную боль.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Вот Его Св-во Далай-лама, давая учение, как правило не упоминает ни о каких терма и не опирается на них.


Совершенно неоправданное заявление. К примеру, ЕСДЛ передавал подробный публичный комментарий на текст "Слова моего всеблагого Наставника" - который представляет собой комментарий Первого Патрула Ринпоче на Нендро из цикла терма Лонгчен Нинтиг. Также ЕСДЛ периодически дарует нингмапинские ванги, источником которых также служат терма.




> 1) сравнивать "шамбала-тренинг" и упаю, на мой скромный взгляд, не совсем корректно, ибо очень уж эта упая подозрительна. (использованный Вами фрагмент, как пример, был бы корректен, если бы отсылали к христианским опытам и традциям /местные понятные народонаселению мотивы и цели/. Так нет же, отсыл идет к потаканию эзотерических потребностей у таргет-групп)


Ну, не знаю. Если бы речь шла о Новгороде или Костроме - да, тут надо ориентироваться на православие. А вот когда речь идет о духовных американцах.... Однозначно, это именно эзотерика, а не протестантизм. Тем более - в те годы, когда возник шамбала-тренинг.




> 2) .... особенно в свете ценника на сию "упаю"


Ценник - это как раз самая упайя. Все знают, что ничего нормального задешево не продадут. Если дешево или бесплатно - шняга. А за $20000 - видать реальная вежчь. Пацаны-то покупают.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (10.03.2009), Александр С (10.03.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> ибо очень уж эта упая подозрительна


Это весьма субъективно и напоминает предвзятость или паранойю. Я предпочитаю выстраивать более объективную обратную связь:
- соответствие базовым принципам Учения (4БИ, 3 Печати, парамиты, Тройная практика и пр.
- соответствие результатов описанным в технологии (наличие шаматхи/випашьяны, проявления деятельной бодхичитты и пр.)



> использованный Вами фрагмент, как пример, был бы корректен если бы отсылали к христианским опытам и традциям.


Да, ДЛЯ РОССИИ. Но не для США. Почему - съездите, посмотрите сами какое место и в каком виде там занимает христианство.



> .... ососбенно в свете ценника на сию "упаю"


Опять же таки - для РФ этот "ценник", да и сама привычка платить за обучение - из области "проклятого загнивающего капитализма". Для США - цены вполне приемлемые, да и платить там за обучение - это норма. Кстати, платить за Учение - это как раз столь отстаиваимый Вами традиционный тибетский буддизм. Вы лично сколько мешков золота поднесли своему Учителю? Или ограничились только золотым мандалом? :Wink:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Александр С (10.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.03.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Совершенно неоправданное заявление. К примеру, ЕСДЛ передавал подробный публичный комментарий на текст "Слова моего всеблагого Наставника" - который представляет собой комментарий Первого Патрула Ринпоче на Нендро из цикла терма Лонгчен Нинтиг. Также ЕСДЛ периодически дарует нингмапинские ванги, источником которых также служат терма.


Я же говорю «как правило не упоминает». Уж если на то пошло, то кому как не ему их открывать!? И что? Слышали вы о подобном? 
В общем и целом учение дается без упоминания о терма.
Зато очень часто упоминаются Четыре благородные истины.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> В общем и целом учение дается без упоминания о терма.


"Ну вы, блин, даете!" Дает учение терма, не упоминая об этом? То есть о линии преемственности этого учения и пр.? Вы как это представляете??? НАДЕЮСЬ, вам известно, что в садханы учений входят молитвы линии преемственности? И как вы считаете этот вопрос обходит ЕСДЛ???

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Александр С (10.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот Его Св-во Далай-лама, давая учение, как правило не упоминает ни о каких терма и не опирается на них.
> И дает чистейшее учение.


Угу, только не совсем понятно тогда, откуда в рамках такого чистого учения появилась "новая Кадампа" (тм)...

+ не совсем понятно, откуда взялись искрометные садханы сами-знаете-кого (а какой был аутентичный персонаж с не менее "чистыми" намерениями по поддержанию самой чистой чистоты).

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> "Ну вы, блин, даете!" Дает учение терма, не упоминая об этом?


Не придуривайтесь. Речь идет об учениях ЕСДЛ вообще, - те учения, о которых упоминает *Legba*, в этой общей массе занимают очень небольшую часть.
А на это 


> Уж если на то пошло, то кому как не ему их открывать!? И что? Слышали вы о подобном?


 так и нечего сказать?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

1) Естественно небольшую, учитывая специфику школы Гелуг. 
2) А что, тертоны - это обычное явление? Так ведь и в Ньингме их не много. Почему же ЕСДЛ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО должен бы тертоном???

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

На тему и ценников в Срединной стране в том числе  вышел намтар

http://www.labirint-shop.ru/books/186627/


Можно начать смело озвучивать, что можно было получить за так, а что - за нехилые даже по сегодняшним меркам кучки золота.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Норбу

Этот намтар уже издавался в книге "Великие учителя Тибета" вместе с жизнеописанием Миларепы... так что ничего значительно нового тут нету(так что кучки золота тут как раз не очень оправданны). Насколько я знаю это первый опыт Открытого мира работать с КК ОН. До этого в ОМ была более жесткая позиция...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ценник - это как раз самая упайя. Все знают, что ничего нормального задешево не продадут. Если дешево или бесплатно - шняга. А за $20000 - видать реальная вежчь. Пацаны-то покупают.


Ага. Т.е. в сухом остатке критерием кошерности учений явлется вопрос "хавает пипл или нет?". Олл райт! Годится, и я тогда соглашусь по всем статьям с таким подходом, ибо это хоть какая-то, пусть своеобразная, но помощь Ж.С.

Теперь попрошу выпустить с кичмана Грабового и Марию Деви Христос! Пипл - хавал, аж хруст шел. Пользу конкретным индивидам - приносили, да еще как! Посмотрите как сверкают глаза у защитников Грабового и прочих таких же двинутых... пардон, преданных! Деньги и не маленькие - брали! А кто скажет, что это плохо - сожму кулак и буду потрясать у носа намтаром Марпы, который тоже нехилые бапки Наропе снёс! И еще, кому не понравится учение Ламы Грабового - мы ответим на это так: "Вы ничо не понимаете в своем дремучем традиционализме! Народ не станет читать Ламрим! Он будет заниматься тем, к чему имеет стремление и не вам его судить. Это упайя такая, Грабовой если надо - и забухать с учеником сможет, не то что мертвых воскрешать! Лучше валяться бухим у древа прибежища напару с Грабовым, чем слушать метрвые сухие проповеди шугденопоклонников с хадаками в горле! (Ц) по мотивам известного участника".

Оттакот..

============
Любителей исторических ценников хочется спросить - был ли прейскурант у Наропы/Тилопы и входил ли в учебный материал псевдо буддийский шамбала-компот за эти самые нехилые кучи золота. //И особенно интересует последний банковский транш Марпы -> Наропе. Когда сие золото было высыпано на землю в присуствии самого golden-вкладчика.// Но не спрошу ))

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Ага. Т.е. в сухом остатке критерием кошерности учений явлется вопрос "хавает пипл или нет?". Олл райт! Годится, и я тогда соглашусь по всем статьям с таким подходом, ибо это хоть какая-то, пусть своеобразная, но помощь Ж.С.


Сорри, но так и есть. На сайте неоднократно подчеркнуто - есть буддизм, а есть шамбала-тренинг. То есть - шамбала тренинг - это *не* буддизм.




> *Оба* учения и буддизм, и Шамбала придерживаются воззрения о нераздельности духовной и мирской жизни.


или



> В сущности, буддийский путь делает ударение на достижении просветления, а путь Шамбалы помогает нам создать и поддерживать совершенное общество.


или



> Учение Шамбалы – о воззрении короля, о том, как мы yправляем своим миром и помогаем другим, вдохновляясь силой, магией и сиянием, существующими в космическом зеркале, природе стихий и сфере человеческого бытия.


У буддийского Учения есть критерии - 4 печати, 4 истины и так далее.
А какие критерии можно применить к небуддийскому учению?

А никаких. Вы же не будете утверждать, будто знаете наверняка, что "Учение Шамбалы" не о "воззрении короля"? Наверное о нем, раз говорят. Так что да, то что приносит относительное благо ЖС, не призывает к совершению неблагих действий и не педалирует неверные воззрения - имеет право на существование. Не бороться же против "метода Бутейко" на том основании, что это не ца-лунг?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

А на меня Ламрим сразу произвел огромное впечатление, когда я его впервые в руки взял. А когда стал комментарий к нему слушать - то тем более.
Через полгода слушания меня знакомые "маги-шаманы-буддисты" уже не могли сбить с пути, а люди были ой как непростые с мирскими сиддхами  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Угу, только не совсем понятно тогда, откуда в рамках такого чистого учения появилась "новая Кадампа" (тм)...
> 
> + не совсем понятно, откуда взялись искрометные садханы сами-знаете-кого (а какой был аутентичный персонаж с не менее "чистыми" намерениями по поддержанию самой чистой чистоты).


Сделаю допущение - подобные "новые кадампы" появлялись во всех линиях начиная со времен будды Шакьямуни, когда практика была неправильно мотивирована. Что и является отходом от чистоты Учения.
Или Вы считаете что это может произойти и происходило только в одной школе гелуг?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Ali

> А на меня Ламрим сразу произвел огромное впечатление, когда я его впервые в руки взял.


Честь вам и хвала! И сколько вас таких? Не очень много, судя по количеству постоянно проживающих в РФ тибетских Учителей и прцветающих Дхарма-центров (ретритных центров и храмов, созданных усилием "русских буддистов" - так вообще НИ ОДНОГО). И всегда ответ один: "народу это не надо", потому и денежек на это никто не дает. А в США - было надо??? Или может все-таки нужно жить меньше в мифической реальности 2500 летней давности, а больше смотреть на сегодняшнюю реальность и с ней соизмерять тип проповеди Дхармы, как это делал ЧТР?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Шавырин (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> ........ Так что да, то что приносит относительное благо ЖС, не призывает к совершению неблагих действий и не педалирует *неверные воззрения* - имеет право на существование.............


Я так понимаю, вы использовали термин _"неверные воззрения"_ с будд. т.з.? Если я прав, то тогда Дхарма четко описывает неверные воззрения - это (как минимум) любые воззрения этернализма и нигилизма, я не беру чисто методические ошибки. Воззрения "будте хорошими (=ахимса) и т.д." - это вообщене воззрения, а методы и они есть везде - от христианства до шиваизма.

Тогда и орденоносный институт проблем Кецакоатля им. Дона Хуана на который есть большая потребность в таргет-группе тоже штука рулезная! Я и говорю - тибецам давно пора взять эти методы на вооружение - есть большой дацан - Дрепунг, у него много "факультетов" - Гоман, Лоселинг  и т.д... надо открыть еще и Кецакоатль-линг, Перун-линг, Иисус-линг и другие. Брать - много! Дороже чем в USA за пущую экзотику, иначе американец не клюнет... и не надо будет вешать в инете душевные фотки маленьких детей-монахов у которых нет ср-в для обучения с просьбами проспонсировать $20 в мес. Все вопросы - решены одним махом: и USA-ВЖС при деле, и финансирование тиб. дацанов на высшем уровне (а это и переводы, и содержание монахов, и проведение ритуалов, и ритриты для практиков и т.д. и т.п.)

Я ваще традиционных тибецев не понимаю - сидят, понимаешь, на на золотой жиле и не юзают!

----------

Legba (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Честь вам и хвала! И сколько вас таких? Не очень много, судя по количеству постоянно проживающих в РФ тибетских Учителей и прцветающих Дхарма-центров (ретритных центров и храмов, созданных усилием "русских буддистов" - так вообще НИ ОДНОГО). И всегда ответ один: "народу это не надо", потому и денежек на это никто не дает. А в США - было надо???


 сейчас очень сложная политическая ситуация в мире. И арена "духовная" стала частью арены политической, и это нельзя не учитывать. Потому и расцветают такие развесистые клюквы как новая кадампа и кстати множество исламских центров, потому что они спонсируются на государственном уровне - одни китаем, другие сирией и саудией и иже с ними. А ламрим-центры и тхеравада центры - только за счет реальных прихожан. Так же как в России в православие идет гос.вливание - никто не может конкурировать с государством.

----------

Dondhup (10.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Ондрий (10.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я ваще традиционных тибецев не понимаю - сидят, понимаешь, на на золотой жиле и не юзают!


Им и так неплохо заносят золотого песка.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

денег много - не бывает )))))

----------

Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> денег много - не бывает )))))


Трудно будет изображать несчастных беженцев при определенных уровнях сверхдоходов.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> кому как не ему их открывать!?


Приплыли... Монах не может быть тертоном. Чтобы исполнить своё предназначение и стать тертоном, Кармапа XV снял обеты и женился (см. воспоминания Ургьена Ринпоче "Блистательное величие").

Если уж на то пошло, шесть йог Наропы, практикуемые и в гелуг, - это терма Тилопы,  которое он получил от Ваджрайогини. По сути, именно то, что называется терма ума.

----------

Legba (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

А что означает слово терма и кто такие тертоны?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> сейчас очень сложная политическая ситуация в мире. И арена "духовная" стала частью арены политической, и это нельзя не учитывать. Потому и расцветают такие развесистые клюквы как новая кадампа и кстати множество исламских центров, потому что они спонсируются на государственном уровне - одни китаем, другие сирией и саудией и иже с ними. А ламрим-центры и тхеравада центры - только за счет реальных прихожан. Так же как в России в православие идет гос.вливание - никто не может конкурировать с государством.


Вот это действительно ново и оригинально! И как в эту теорию укладывается то, что в остальных странах постоянно строются и развиваются буддийские Центры, храмы и пр. (даже в Прибалтике и Украине)? Кстати, а зачем КОНКУРИРОВАТЬ с государством - просто стройте и приглашайте на свои деньги. А вот если на всю РФ нет достаточного количества "реальных прихожан" из русских, то может быть что-то не так с подходами в распространении Дхармы в этой среде (учитывая, что в других странах "реальные прихожане" почему-то имеются)?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Ашока (11.03.2009), куру хунг (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

Кстати, насчет "бедных тибетцев":



> Ngagyur Nyingma College Library 
> The construction of the Library Project commenced in 2006. The Library was designed by our Dharma friend Mr. Chen Ter Kwai, who is a renowned Architect from Taiwan and has worked for a number of famous architects in China and Japan. He was one of the architects who worked for the construction of the world’s tallest tower in Taiwan. The Engineer for the project is Mr.Daigi who has had 37 years of experience in the field. According to the original plan based on the measurement done by Mr.Chen, the area was 55,000 sq. ft., after a Board meeting held at Mindrolling the area has now been increased to 65,000 sq. ft. 
> It was a great pleasure to announce that the Mindrolling College, a branch of Mindrolling Monastery based in Dehradun, Uttranchal, India, will undertake this 5.5 million dollar project.
> http://www.khenchenrinpoche.org/


Для тех, кто не знает английского, вкратце: ребята строят библиотеку тибетских текстов на территории своего монастыря, стоимосто проекта - $5 500 000. Как говорят у нас в Одессе: "Шоб я так жил!" И откуда деньги? Уж не сиддхи ли...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Мож и сиддхи, да только явно не с прейскуранта по курсам езотерики.

Спонсоры - слышали про таких?

----------


## Ali

> Спонсоры - слышали про таких?


Слыхали. Сами таковым являемся иногда. Только спонсоры тоже не с неба падают - их еще заинтересовать надо...

----------


## Ондрий

> Слыхали. Сами таковым являемся иногда. Только спонсоры тоже не с неба падают - их еще заинтересовать надо...


Ну тут уж все зависит от маркетинговой службы. Кто-что может предложить. Кто шамбалалайку, кто чистые земли или рождение чакравартином при должном усердии и соблюдении правил.

----------


## Alert

> Честь вам и хвала! И сколько вас таких? Не очень много, судя по количеству постоянно проживающих в РФ тибетских Учителей и прцветающих Дхарма-центров (ретритных центров и храмов, созданных усилием "русских буддистов" - так вообще НИ ОДНОГО).


На меня тоже Ламрим произвел сильное впечатление по первому прочтению... и по второму, и по третьему. Россия то большая, вон в Калмыкии "таких" много, и храм крупнейший есть и центры и учителя. А так да, по всей остальной России пожалуй только и наберется, что Dondhup, shubhar, да PampKin Head.  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Тертоны, это те у кого две матери. Одна обычная, другая - дакини (ведунья, ведьма), которая при рождении заливает "пять светов ума". У тертонов и зрение не совсем простое. Они видят тонкие аспекты света, подобного инфракрасному .... таким образом могут обнаруживать скрытые (возможно, оставленные специально для них) "сокровища ума" во внешней реальности. Также, терма могут быть "вложены-записаны-переданы" во время сна. 
Или вложены-записаны уже взрослому человеку, но в период его детства, как это не парадоксально.

----------

Дондог (27.03.2011), Маша_ла (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> вот в Калмыкии "таких" много, и храм крупнейший есть и центры и учителя.


Знал, что упомянут Калмыкию (Бурятию, Тыву) - то есть ТРАДИЦИОННЫЕ буддийские регионы. А я речь вел про РУССКИХ буддистов и не-традиционные для буддизма регионы РФ. И как там с храмами, не напомните?




> Кто-что может предложить. Кто шамбалалайку, кто чистые земли или рождение чакравартином при должном усердии и соблюдении правил.


А вы не задумывались над тем, что "должное соблюдение правил" распространения Дхармы несколько изменилось у тибетцев за последние 100 лет? А вот если бы не изменилось - то изучали бы вы сейчас тантру по Блаватской и иже с ними, а при попытке попасть в Тибет были бы казнены самими же тибетцами еще на границе.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009), куру хунг (11.03.2009)

----------


## Alert

> Знал, что упомянут Калмыкию (Бурятию, Тыву) - то есть ТРАДИЦИОННЫЕ буддийские регионы. А я речь вел про РУССКИХ буддистов и не-традиционные для буддизма регионы РФ. И как там с храмами, не напомните?


Дык я сам русский и вышеперечисленные вроде русские (на вид точно). Если считать среднюю по больнице может и не совсем плохо выйдет. В Питере вон даже тхеравадины есть (это точно нетрадиционно): http://www.buddhavihara.ru  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> А я речь вел про РУССКИХ буддистов и не-традиционные для буддизма регионы РФ. И как там с храмами, не напомните?


http://dazan.spb.ru/

----------


## Ali

> Если считать среднюю по больнице может и не совсем плохо выйдет. В Питере вон даже тхеравадины есть: http://www.buddhavihara.ru


Не напомните, кто спонсировал это строительство? 



> http://dazan.spb.ru/


Не напомните в каком году и по чьей просьбе построен и кому сейчас принадлежит этот храм?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

Хотя «финансовый вопрос» уже освещался ранее, учитывая вновь возникший к нему интерес, вероятно, стоит кратко напомнить «содержание предыдущей серии», чтобы уважаемые участники форума, наконец выяснили «почем» нынче Учение в Шамбале и более не терялись в догадках, тратя бесценное время своей жизни на выяснение этого, несомненно, важного и принципиального вопроса. «Двадцать косых зелени» в год стоит обучение на психолога с «дипломом государственного образца» в Университете Наропы. Вероятно, есть в США ВУЗы и подешевле, но, в целом, ситуация с бесплатным образованием для жителя территории бывшего СССР, там, несомненно удручающа.  :EEK!: 

Стоимость 1 уровня Шамбала-Тренига зависит от места его проведения, например: Нью-Йорк 175 дол., Бангкок 2000 бахт, Вена 140 евро, Дублин 75 евро, Хейдельберг 110 евро, Киев 400 грн. Хотя, как и в любом другом месте, желающие поднеси груду золота приветствуются, на моей памяти они не объявились ни разу. Интересующихся изысканиями в области ценообразования, я с удовольствием направлю на страницу регулярно обновляемого календаря событий Шамбалы в Европе: http://shambhala-europe.org/calendar.php и во всем мире http://www.shambhala.org/programs/ , где пытливый исследователь обнаружит не только даты и места проведения событий, но и запрашиваемые за участие в программах цены.

Тибетский Буддизм, насколько я могу о нем судить, является достаточно сложным предметом. Это одна из причин, по которой в системе доказательств большое место уделяется мнению признанных авторитетов и выяснению «кто Ринпоче, а кто не Ринпоче». По правде говоря, «Ринпоче» – это «специально обученный человек», который не только умело жонглирует понятиями «Махамудра» и «Мадьямика», но и уверенно в той или иной степени демонстрируют их реализацию. Кроме того, не является секретом, что в Тибетском Буддизме роль Учителя невозможно переоценить, поэтому мнение глав школ и линий при оценке того или иного явления и отнесении его к Дхарме или не-Дхарме, является важным.

Что касается вопроса ознакомления с текстом Шамбальских терма (главным «гарантом» которых выступил Дилго Кьянце Ринпоче, сам являвшийся известным и признанным тертоном), то здесь есть определенные сложности: как и большинство новооткрываемых терма, они в полном объеме широко не публикуются. Изучение текста терма происходит на уровнях, начиная со второй части программы Шамбала-Тренинга, а в полном объеме передача происходит только на третьей части, во время Воинской Ассамблеи. Как было абсолютно верно предположено ранее, слово «тренинг» в них отсутствует, но присутствует сильный мотивационный эффект. По сути, в тексте в поэтической форме очерчены опорные моменты структуры обучения и предложены новые символы и метафоры. Стихотворения, предваряющие «Преодоление духовного материализма» и «Шамбала – священный путь воина», чем-то близки обсуждаемым текстам.

Собственно говоря, это характерно для большинства гонтеров, поэтому столь важной является личность тертона – по сути это тот человек, на которого падает обязательство объяснить, о чем собственно шла речь. Зачастую, такое объяснение излагают в письменной форме и называют комментарием. Книга Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче «Шамбала – священный путь воина», фактически, является комментарием на тексты шамбальских терма, послуживших основой для организации Шамбала-Тренинга. Воззрение, изложенное в этой книге, соответствует тому, которое поэтапно передается на протяжении всей программы Шамбала-Тренинга.

Что касается символики «воина», то она как раз проходит красной нитью и сквозь текст терма и сквозь комментарий, поэтому гипотеза о «причастности» Кастанеды крайне забавна. Чем-то она напоминает европейца, увидевшего в храме тангку яб-юм и на основании этого предположившего, что тибетские монахи занимаются сексом прямо на алтаре. Традиция и символика «воина» вообще-то не такая уж редкость в Буддизме. Можно, к примеру, вспомнить, что Победоносный был родом из кшатриев и являлся искусным стрелком из лука, или Бодхисатв Махаяны, бесстрашие которых неоднократно приравнивалась к воинскому, или Бодхисатву Манджушри, атрибут которого – обнаженный меч. Необходимо опровергать, что никто из них не связан с Кастанедой?

Вот определение Воина Шамбалы, которое Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче, дает на первой же странице своего комментария: _«Путь воина не предполагает ориентации на войну с другими людьми. Враждебность и агрессия – источник наших проблем, а никак не средство их разрешения. Путь воина – это традиция человеческой храбрости и бесстрашия...»_, или далее: _«Ключ к пониманию состояния воина и первый принцип видения Шамбалы – не бояться быть самим собой. В сущности, таково же определение храбрости: не бояться самого себя. Видение Шамбалы учит нас, что перед лицом великих мировых проблем мы можем быть отважными и в то же время сострадательными»_

Спасибо всем, кто «осилил» длинный текст моего сообщения.  :Smilie:

----------

Alert (11.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.03.2009), куру хунг (11.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Lhaktong Riwo, а традиционный буддизм чем Вам не понравился?
В Китае тоже было много тайных обществ, в которых пытались создавать некие синкретические Учения на основе буддизма и даосизма или буддизма, даосизма и конфуцианства и все сплошь были "войнами". Но эти школы не считаются буддийскими.

Есть прекрасная традиционная линия кагью практика в которой основана прежде всего на изучении канонических текстов школы новых переводов, тех же что и в гелуг и сакья и практике тантры Чакрасамвары. 

Есть традиция передачи тантры Калачакры, напрямую связанная с Шамбалой.

Читая про "шамбала-тренинги ", ""путь война Шамбалы" как альтернативу традиционной буддийской практике, и Ваши оптимистически-радостные ответы невольно приходит на ум - вербовка в очередную секту, больно уж похоже. Вон один адепт уже есть - Артем, он в не успел принять Прибежище в гелуг а уже преклоняется перед "Шамбала-тренингами".

В гелуг Учение принято давать бесплатно,  об этом говориться в Ламрим ченмо, об этом говорили все мои Учителя из этой линии и их слова соответствовали тому что они делают на практике.


Кстати на взвешенные и на мой взгляд безэмоциональные вопросы Модератора, Вы так и не ответили.

----------

Alert (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Не напомните, кто спонсировал это строительство? 
> 
> Не напомните в каком году и по чьей просьбе построен и кому сейчас принадлежит этот храм?


Вы али напрасно напираете на то что в РФ буряты отдельно а русские буддисты отдельно.
Это не так уже в течение послелних 100 лет. Без поддержки и влияния русских буддистов дацан в Санкт-Петербурге вряд ли был бы построен.так де как без Его Святейшсетва Далай ламы 13, Агвана Дорджиева и тибетских и бурятских буддистов. Почитайте кто входил в строительный комитет например. 

В новое время после падения СССР русские буддисты так же тесно связан с бурятскими, у меня есть много друзей и знакомых среди бурят - монахови и мирян. В дацане  буддисты разных линий не зависимо от национальности проводили и проводят свои практики.

Это уникальная ситуация, сложившаяся в РФ, которой нет в других республиках бывшего СССР и на Западе.

Конечно все не идеально есть проблемы, но такие проблемы возникали на всем протяжении существования Учения в нашем мире.

Авторитаризм так препятствует распространению Дхармы не более чем либеральные ценности принятые на Западе.

----------

Alert (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> На меня тоже Ламрим произвел сильное впечатление по первому прочтению... и по второму, и по третьему. Россия то большая, вон в Калмыкии "таких" много, и храм крупнейший есть и центры и учителя. А так да, по всей остальной России пожалуй только и наберется, что Dondhup, shubhar, да PampKin Head.


Я знаю много буддистов, знающих Дхарму гораздо лучше меня, которые не участвуют в работе БФ, более того считающих это бессмысленным занятием.

----------

Alert (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Кстати вопрос - кто ведет "Шамбала-тренинги"?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Без поддержки и влияния русских буддистов дацан в Санкт-Петербурге вряд ли был бы построен.


Не могли бы вы назвать именно РУССКИХ буддистов царских времен? Насколько я знаю, такие фортеля с переходом из православия в другую веру в то время карались каторгой.



> Это уникальная ситуация, сложившаяся в РФ, которой нет в других республиках бывшего СССР и на Западе.


Ну да, ну да... Я ж и говорю - стуация уникальная: русские буддисты вроде как и есть, а храмов и ступ, окромя как в Бурятии, Калмыкии и Тыве - вроде как и нет. Кстати, по поводу "Шамбалы": в Киеве вроде все бесплатно уже не первый год.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

А Вы состав комитета посмотрите. Для того чтобы стать буддистом не нужно публично принимать Прибежище и кричать об этом на каждом углу.

"Ну да, ну да... Я ж и говорю - стуация уникальная: русские буддисты вроде как и есть, а храмов и ступ, окромя как в Бурятии, Калмыкии и Тыве - вроде как и нет."
Главное есть общины и постоянно приезжают и живут Учителя.
Что касается храмов то в СПб их два, почему нет в Москве - Вы сами можете догадаться.
В Москве зато есть несколько буддийских центров.

" Кстати, по поводу "Шамбалы": в Киеве вроде все бесплатно уже не первый год. "
Судя по словам представителей данной организации в других странах далеко не бесплатно.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Ситуация такова, что каждое наше в этой теме слово, каждое высказанное отношение,  каждая выраженная эмоция, становится кармическими семенами, из которых потом _неизбежно_ прорастут результаты. 
И какие были семена-слова, благие  или не благие, такое же потом, благие или неблагие, будут и плоды нам. 
Этих плоды будут неизбежны. Это нормально. "Жалко" только, что они могут вызревать в течение _долгого_ времени, когда в нашей памяти уже слишком  стерлись воспоминания о том, как мы сами, своими руками, ногами и луженой глоткой сажали семена этих плодов. 
Вот в чем, имхо, грусть такого положения вещей: при долгом созревании у нас объективно меньше возможностей проследить причинно-следственную цепочку и, соответственно, сделать нужные выводы и произвести нужные корректирующие собственное поведение действия. 

У меня есть предложение. Сделать одну вещь. Я вчера сама это сделала. 
Своими словами, постаравшись вложить как можно более искреннего намерения, я попросила Защитников Учения, Будд и Боддхисатв о том, чтобы все те кармические семена, которые возникли у меня из-за моего участия в этой конкретной теме, _без задержки, быстро и тотчас_ проросли мне же своими неизбежными плодами. 
Это сообщение я сейчас пишу как раз с этим внутренним намерением-просьбой.

Это всё. Сделайте и вы то же самое. Своими словами, своими формулировками. 
И заново вспоминайте это искреннее намерение-просьбу _немедленного порождения кармических плодов  своего участия в этой теме_ каждый раз, когда рука тянется к кнопке "Ответ".  

А если вдруг что-то в нас будет резко выступать _против_ сделать такую простую вещь, нам стоит задуматься, а почему.

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (11.03.2009), Ашока (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

[QUOTE=Дмитрий Кармапенко;251627]Приплыли... Монах не может быть тертоном. 

А как же 5й Далай Лама, Мипам Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрул, Чжамьян Кенце Вангпо? Но это я не к тому, что ЕСДЛ обязан быть тертоном.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ценник - это как раз самая упайя. Все знают, что ничего нормального задешево не продадут. Если дешево или бесплатно - шняга. А за $20000 - видать реальная вежчь. Пацаны-то покупают.





> Тогда брахман Касибхарадваджа нацедил рисового молока в золотую чашу и, подав ее Совершенному, так сказал:
> – Пусть Совершенный изопьет рисового молока; достопочтенный – пахарь, ибо славный Готама пашет ту пашню, которая приносит плоды бессмертия.
> 80. Тогда сказал Совершенный:
> – Что добыто здесь в поучении, тем не питаюсь я: это, о брахман, уже не устав для того, кто видит ясно; Будда отвергает ранее добытое, – таково от века правило Будд.
> 81. Кто есть совершенный мудрец, чьи страсти развеяны, в чьих деяниях навеки угасло все дурное, тому ты должен служить иною пищею и иным питьем – вот верное поприще тому, кто ищет добрых дел.


Касибхарадваджа сутта

----------

Alert (11.03.2009), Legba (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Илия (12.03.2009), Ондрий (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

Однако, как вы вероятно помните, Будда не отказывался ни от материального покровительства царя Бимбисары, ни от подношений купца Анатхапиндатты. Да и нынешние тхеравадинские монахи не сиддхами едиными существуют...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Однако, как вы вероятно помните, Будда не отказывался ни от материального покровительства царя Бимбисары, ни от подношений купца Анатхапиндатты. Да и нынешние тхеравадинские монахи не сиддхами едиными существуют...


Эти деньги - не плата за обучение Дхамме.
Когда люди, правильно понимая, что такое Три Драгоценности, понимая Дхамму, развивая щедрость хотят накопить заслуги - это одно. 
Когда мы говорим о Дхамме через входные билеты и кассу - это другое.

Будда потому и мог проповедовать всем: и царям и беднякам, у которых на всю семью был один кусок ткани, чтобы прикрыть наготу (и которые, вследствии этого, ходили слушать Дхамму по очереди), что у него были *добровольные жертвователи*. Но никогда он не предлагал поучится у него Дхамме, предварительно заплатив за это.

----------

Alert (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Леонид Ш (16.08.2010), Ондрий (11.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

У меня есть тибетский Учитель которого я долго уговаривал взять деньги - подношение и добился своего лишь попросив дать мне возможность накопить заслуги.

----------

Alert (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Илия (12.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Сорри, но так и есть. На сайте неоднократно подчеркнуто - есть буддизм, а есть шамбала-тренинг. То есть - шамбала тренинг - это не буддизм."
Но основатель Организации получил "шамбала-треннинг" в видет Терма ума? Или я что то пропустил?

В России давно действует одна организация основатель корторой тоже получил "терма ума" не много не мало от Будды Майтреи по его словам. Наверняка Вы все знаете о какой организации я говорю.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Это кто?

----------


## Ali

> Будда потому и мог проповедовать всем: и царям и беднякам, у которых на всю семью был один кусок ткани, чтобы прикрыть наготу (и которые, вследствии этого, ходили слушать Дхамму по очереди), что у него были добровольные жертвователи. Но никогда он не предлагал поучится у него Дхамме, предварительно заплатив за это.


Согласен. И, если вы помните, в Индии того времени было принято кормить шраманов (не зависимо от традиции). Да и климат в этих местах комфортный для проживания на свежем воздухе круглый год. А вот в других странах условия были, мягко говоря, покруче. И когда встал вопрос о распространении Дхармы, то Тхеравада так и не смогла выйти из тропического пояса, а вот Махаяна не только смогла, но и могет по сей день. И не в последнюю очередь потому, что опиралась на здравый смысл, а не на ограниченные правила. Хотел бы я посмотреть на "Институт Тхеравады" в США хотя бы на несколько сот человек, живущий исключительно на пожертвования... Если все так легко и "пушисто" - почему бы не создать в России некий подобный тхеравадинский институт для "сохранения чистоты Дхармы"? Или хотя бы Виная-питаку перевести и издать? Ведь все так легко - прошелся, собрал пожертвования. :Wink:  Ребята, давайте все таки соответствовать времени и месту, а не грезить древнеиндийскими грезами....

----------

Echo (12.03.2009), Lan (12.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), куру хунг (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

[QUOTE=Гьямцо;251593]
Например, наличие в традиции терма, вообще говоря, дает повод для сомнений. А уж если их много…

Сектантский  бред. Нет такой официальной линии в Гелуг, как непризнание терма. Чже Ринпоче не критиковал терма, а Кедруб Чже указывал, что дзогчен есть чистое учение и его поругание - путь в нижние миры. ЕСДЛ, как и 2й, 5й, 13й ДЛ и многие видные ламы Гелуг, полжизни пытается это доказать и показать своей практикой тех же терма, но БФ-гелугпинцам похож виднее, как оно на самом деле.

----------

Ali (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Аньезка (11.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.03.2009), куру хунг (11.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> В России давно действует одна организация основатель корторой тоже получил "терма ума" не много не мало от Будды Майтреи по его словам. Наверняка Вы все знаете о какой организации я говорю.


Мне тоже жутко интересно, о ком речь? А то мы люди не местные...

----------

Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Согласен. И, если вы помните, в Индии того времени было принято кормить шраманов (не зависимо от традиции). Да и климат в этих местах комфортный для проживания на свежем воздухе круглый год. А вот в других странах условия были, мягко говоря, покруче. И когда встал вопрос о распространении Дхармы, то Тхеравада так и не смогла выйти из тропического пояса,


Почему не смогла? Смогла. Сейчас центры и вихары есть повсюду. Даже в Исландии. 



> Хотел бы я посмотреть на "Институт Тхеравады" в США хотя бы на несколько сот человек, живущий исключительно на пожертвования.


Монастыри и вихары, по крайней мере, живут на пожертвования. Университет, пока, видимо не нужен.



> .. Если все так легко и "пушисто" - почему бы не создать в России некий подобный тхеравадинский институт для "сохранения чистоты Дхармы"?


В этом нет необходимости. На данном этапе важнее создать просто мирские общины, которые будут способны поддерживать монахов. Потом нужно будет создавать начальное буддийское образование. А университет - это дело будущего.



> Или хотя бы Виная-питаку перевести и издать?


Зачем мирянам Виная?

----------

Alert (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Ондрий (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

И что, мирянин может на Западе приехать и жить в тхаравадинской вихаре бесплатно?
Насчет Виная-питаки - западные тхеравадинские общины так почему-то не считают, как я могу судить по английской Трипитаке, которая стоит у меня в библиотеке...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> И что, мирянин может на Западе приехать и жить в тхаравадинской вихаре бесплатно?


Смотря с какой целью. Если миряни просто хочет пожить нахаляву, преследуя какие-то свои цели, думаю, что могут не пустить. А если на практику, при наличии мест и  финансовых возможностей, думаю, что пустят.



> Насчет Виная-питаки - западные тхеравадинские общины так почему-то не считают, как я могу судить по английской Трипитаке, которая стоит у меня в библиотеке...


Ну, что же.... вполне допускаю, что у них своё мнение на этот счёт.

А у вас есть вся Типитака на английском языке в бумажном виде?

----------

Alert (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> А если на практику, при наличии мест и финансовых возможностей, думаю, что пустят.


Можно адресок такого замечательного центра? Мне будет интересно с ними связаться и узнать как им это удается. Я серьезно.



> А у вас есть вся Типитака на английском языке в бумажном виде?


К сожелению - не вся. Всего 8 томов. Насколько я знаю, пока вся она на английском не издана.

----------


## Топпер

> Можно адресок такого замечательного центра? Мне будет интересно с ними связаться и узнать как им это удается. Я серьезно.


Амаравати в Англии, по моему, пускает практикующих.

----------

Alert (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

Кстати, после таких мэйнстримов в практике Гелуг, как Ямантака и Ганден Ненгью Чод, идущие от видений Чже Цонкапы, Ваджрайогини из видений Пабонки Ринпоче, 13 видений
Ламы Тагпху, учителя Чже Пабонки, популярной из которых стала ануттарайоговская форма Тары, Хаягривы Сандруб и Янсанг с чисто нингмапинским источником, мандала 16 капель Кадам, с явно неиндийской историей и многого другого, как адекватный гелугпа может поносить институт терма?! А как
сутры Праджняпарамиты и Уттаратантра появились напомнить?

----------

Legba (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), PampKin Head (11.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Аньезка (11.03.2009), Ашока (11.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.03.2009), куру хунг (11.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (11.03.2009)

----------


## Fritz

А разве практика Ямантаки исходит от Чжэ Цонкапы, Ургьен?

Так-то деятельность Щакьямуни - практика в рамках института терма, в принципе. ))))

----------

Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2 Fritz:
Есть т.н. дальняя линия, от Лалитаваджры через Ра Лоцаву к Чже Ринпоче, и есть близкая линия от Манджушри
к Чже Ринпоче. То, что мы сейчас имеем как практику - это наставления обеих линий, но по виду этот Ямантака из близкой линии, в частности такое расположение голов не характерно для наставлений Ра Лоцавы, сохранившихся в Сакья и Кагью.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (11.03.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Можно адресок такого замечательного центра? Мне будет интересно с ними связаться и узнать как им это удается. Я серьезно.


Могу дать адресок шамбальского медитационного центра под Лиможем. Камрадов из Восточной Европы там принимают со скидками в разы. Наши, с Украины, ездят туда за пятую часть стоимости. Я в прошлом году решила пустить пыль в глаза и выбрала чуть большую ценовую категорию, заплатила аж целую треть  :Cool:

----------


## Ali

> Могу дать адресок шамбальского медитационного центра под Лиможем. Камрадов из Восточной Европы там принимают со скидками в разы. Наши, с Украины, ездят туда за пятую часть стоимости. Я в прошлом году решила пустить пыль в глаза и выбрала чуть большую ценовую категорию, заплатила аж целую треть


Нет, это мне не настолько интересно: ребята ж все равно взимают фиксированную плату. А вот посмотреть на чудо-центр, который живет в Европе/США только на пожертвования - было бы интересно.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Дондуп: 
В разное время в центрах ЧТР давали Учение такие Ринпоче, как Кармапа 16 и 17 УТД, Калу Ринпоче, Тай Ситу, Трангу, Ургьен Тулку, Чоки Нима, Цике Чоглинг, Мингьюр, Пенор, Дилго Кенце, Дзонгсар Кенце и многие другие, а те, кто жив, делают это до сих пор. Намка Дриме Ринпоче и Его сын Гьетрул Джигме Ринпоче делают это постоянно. Связаны Ш-центры прежде всего с гомпами Трангу Ринпоче, Дилго Кенце и Намка Дриме Ринпоче. И никто из них не стремается быть связанным с именем ЧТР и его центрами.

----------

Lan (12.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Аньезка (11.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.03.2009), куру хунг (11.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (11.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, это мне не настолько интересно: ребята ж все равно взимают фиксированную плату. А вот посмотреть на чудо-центр, который живет в Европе/США только на пожертвования - было бы интересно.


Если в этом плане..... по моему все тайские вихары в Европе существуют только на пожертвования. Возможно, что с пребывающих попросят, через некоторое время оплачивать коммунальные расходы + еду, но не слышал, чтобы брали какую-то обязательную плату.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Нет, это мне не настолько интересно: ребята ж все равно взимают фиксированную плату. А вот посмотреть на чудо-центр, который живет в Европе/США только на пожертвования - было бы интересно.


Думаю, прежде всего этого не захотят сами практикующие. По моим наблюдениям, европейцы-американцы просто настолько привыкли к комфорту, что им просто много проще заработать-заплатить - и, следовательно, пользоваться привычными удобствами. 
ЗЫ. При этом я совсем не утверждаю, что среди них не найдется никого, кто не окажется способен плюнуть на блага цивилизации и уйти на трехлетний затвор в гималайскую пещеру.

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Хочу заметить, что когда говорится о бесплатном Учении, зачастую, у таких учителей и центров есть очень хорошие, богатые и влиятельные, спонсоры, которые все эти "бесплатные" учения и спонсируют. Именно так, к примеру, Аянг Ринпоче проводит ежегодные учения по Пхове в Бодхгае.

----------

Ali (11.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Ургьен Вангчен (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Дондуп и Ко:
Охота на ведьм-увлекательное занятие, сам играю. Но если вы не в курсе таких чисто тиб. тем, хоть и чуть бонских, как лунгта, намка, ла, драла, верма и учениями о Гесаре и его Пути Воина, то поливать грязью ЧТР моветон. А от Ригдэна Шамбалы ЧТР получил не учение Калачакры, а социально-личностные и экологические идеи, бытующие там.
А остальное в Ш-центрах, чистое Кагью. См., например,Gampo Abbey, их ритритный центр, глава к-рого Трангу Ринпоче, его, надеюсь,не надо представлять?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Ашока (11.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Сообщение от Гьямцо
> 
> 
> Например, наличие в традиции терма, вообще говоря, дает повод для сомнений. А уж если их много…
> 
> 
> Сектантский  бред. Нет такой официальной линии в Гелуг, как непризнание терма. Чже Ринпоче не критиковал терма, а Кедруб Чже указывал, что дзогчен есть чистое учение и его поругание - путь в нижние миры. ЕСДЛ, как и 2й, 5й, 13й ДЛ и многие видные ламы Гелуг, полжизни пытается это доказать и показать своей практикой тех же терма, но БФ-гелугпинцам похож виднее, как оно на самом деле.


1. Гьямцо не указал традицию, а другие гелугпинцы тут в теме ничего не говорили про некошерность терма, это у вас оптический обман зрения случился. Будьте внимательнее перед атакой на ветряные  мельницы.
2. Гелугпинцы не могут считать институт терма не легитимным, ибо тертоны у Гелуг в большом респекте.
3. На учениях терма у Гелуг действительно не акцентируют внимания, что и сказал Гьялцен фразой "как правило"
4. Сомнения в терма существуют и в такой самой "наитермистской" школе как Нингма.

почитайте внимательно, очень познавательно для многих:

Целе Нацок Рандол. Прояснение истинного смысла. /из книги "Рожденный из лотоса". Намтар Падмасамбхавы/



> Учения Тайной Мантры ранних переводов глубоки, обширны и чудесны. К несчастью, их последователи обманывают себя: они стараются заработать на жизнь и достичь временных целей, вместо того чтобы усиленно заниматься практикой, дабы обрести просветление. Ведя жизнь домохозяина, они так и никогда и не ступают на путь Сутры или Тантры. Они просто позорят эпоху ранних переводов. *Именно поэтому* последователи школ сарма, и ученые и невежественные, не только исключают учения и последователей школы нингма из круга буддизма, но и считают их такой же мерзостью, как лужа блевотины _/прим. Целе Нацок Рандол написал это в семнадцатом веке, когда школа нингма подвергалась ожесточенным нападкам по причине отсутствия в ней должной нравственной дисциплины/_
> 
> Из-за этих обстоятельств безупречные слова Падмакары, второго Будды, оказались извращены ошибками, опущениями, добавлениями, предположениями и догадками отдельных людей. Тайная Мантра уподобилась драгоценному сандаловому дереву, которое сожгли, чтобы получить уголь на продажу.
> 
> Похоже, в этот век тьмы никто не интересуется передачей, изучением или практикой *безупречных старых терма*. *В книгах гнездятся черви. Учителя тратят жизнь на погоню за новинками - так называемыми новыми тэрма, а этого добра нынче полно, словно грибов на летнем лугу*. Когда, старый невежественный монах, вроде меня, видит столь печальное состояние дел, ему не остается ничего иного, как лить слезы.


И это писалось еще в 17м веке выдающимся представителем нингма!

Чему уж тут удивляться в наше время, когда новоделов-коммерсантов желающих внести свой личный вклад в дело упадка Дхармы стало не то что как грибов на лугу, а как комаров в летний вечер. 

И из-за таких вот комаров неудивительно, что многие резко реагируют на *любые*, даже малые и местами оправданные,  отходы от традиции.

----------

Dondhup (12.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Гьямцо (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Шаман (11.03.2009), Этэйла (12.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чему уж тут удивляться в наше время, когда новоделов-коммерсантов желающих внести свой личный вклад в дело упадка Дхармы стало не то что как грибов на лугу, а как комаров в летний вечер.


А можно как то обозначить по имени современных "новоделов-коммерсантов с луга"?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Шубхар: 
Ок, погорячился, обобщил, не гелугпа он. Но смысл фразы Гьямцо, имхо, достаточно однозначен и очевиден. А критиковали нингмапинцы всё-таки не терма вообще, а отдельные их циклы и разных отмороженных, коих везде было. А Целе Нацок йогин уважаемый, сказал всё правильно, но я сомневаюсь, что Он сам, в своей практике, в 17в., ограничился терма, скажем,  Нянрал Нима Озера или Гуру Чованга.  
P.S. А ветряные мельницы дуют уж чрезмерно...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> 2Дондуп и Ко:
> Охота на ведьм-увлекательное занятие, сам играю. Но если вы не в курсе таких чисто тиб. тем, хоть и чуть бонских, как лунгта, намка, ла, драла, верма и учениями о Гесаре и его Пути Воина, то поливать грязью ЧТР моветон. А от Ригдэна Шамбалы ЧТР получил не учение Калачакры, а социально-личностные и экологические идеи, бытующие там.
> А остальное в Ш-центрах, чистое Кагью. См., например,Gampo Abbey, их ритритный центр, глава к-рого Трангу Ринпоче, его, надеюсь,не надо представлять?


Лестно что меня поставили во главе К, да еще занимающейся охотой на ведьм, но будте так добры, покажите,  где я конкретно "поливал грязью ЧТР"?
Или вопросы задавать нельзя?

Для справки - ведьм я люблю  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Хочу заметить, что когда говорится о бесплатном Учении, зачастую, у таких учителей и центров есть очень хорошие, богатые и влиятельные, спонсоры, которые все эти "бесплатные" учения и спонсируют. Именно так, к примеру, Аянг Ринпоче проводит ежегодные учения по Пхове в Бодхгае.


И что в этом дурного? Милостодатели оплачивают билеты, проживание Учителей и т.п., но не платят не посредственно за Учение. Хорошие Учителя даже не думают о деньгах, не говоря уже о том чтобы организовывать бизнес-проекты.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> 2Дондуп: 
> В разное время в центрах ЧТР давали Учение такие Ринпоче, как Кармапа 16 и 17 УТД, Калу Ринпоче, Тай Ситу, Трангу, Ургьен Тулку, Чоки Нима, Цике Чоглинг, Мингьюр, Пенор, Дилго Кенце, Дзонгсар Кенце и многие другие, а те, кто жив, делают это до сих пор. Намка Дриме Ринпоче и Его сын Гьетрул Джигме Ринпоче делают это постоянно. Связаны Ш-центры прежде всего с гомпами Трангу Ринпоче, Дилго Кенце и Намка Дриме Ринпоче. И никто из них не стремается быть связанным с именем ЧТР и его центрами.


Все это замечательно, но зачем помимо чистой Дхармы линии кагью нужны элементы конфуцианства и т.п.

Кто из вышеперечисленных Учителей не давал наставления по "Шамбала-тренингу"?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Дондуп: 
Вопросы задавать нужно, но оценочные суждения, как
'ньюэйдж' и 'вербовка в секту', имхо, резковаты. Тем более, что тиб.ламы высокого ранга, судя по всему, дали добро на 'учения Шамбалы'. Что и как с Ш-центрами в России и рядом я не знаю, на Западе всё вроде в норме, хотя не без специфики, но у кого её нет? Это первые шаги тиб.буддизма на Западе, со своими перегибами и благами. Что из этого выйдет может и увидим. 

Сорри, если что не так сказал.
А про ведьм - поддерживаю, они клёвые :Smilie: .

----------

Legba (12.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Дондуп:
Из перечисленных никто Ш-тренинги не даёт, ибо не их это забота. А элементы дзэна, каллиграфии и проч. не в таком количестве и статусе, чтобы говорить о нечистоте линии. Они сами по себе не плохи, а кому то и по душе. Никто не говорит, что это Кагью, или Нингма, или методы, ведущие к накоплению пуньи и джняны. В ретритах они из лука не стреляют и про цзюньцзы не болтают.Имхо, это наследие 70х, когда ЧТР прибыл в совершенно дзэнские Штаты и предложил другое по сути, оставив что то из знакомого.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.04.2011)

----------


## Гьямцо

Любое сомнение в любом терма является, по-вашему, «поношением»?
Против тертонов и терма никто не выступает – это было бы глупостью.
Однако вот такие, например, заявления 


> пора закрывать раздел "Тибетский буддизм". У нас терма на терме сидит и термой погоняет.


 да еще от имени всего тибетского буддизма, вызывают, мягко говоря, недоумение.
Похоже, скоро всю Махаяну объявят одним большим терма  :Smilie: 
Вы приводите в пример Чже Цонкапу. Он в своих учениях ссылается на какие-то терма? Нет? А на что ссылается?

Возникает один простой вопрос: можно ли выстроить и преподать полноценное учение Махаяны, не опираясь на терма?
И тот же самый вопрос в отношении учения Ваджраяны.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Возникает один простой вопрос: можно ли выстроить и преподать полноценное учение Махаяны, не опираясь на терма?
> И тот же самый вопрос в отношении учения Ваджраяны.


Учение вообще не "выстраивается", это нонсенс.  :Smilie:  Тем паче учение Ваджраяны.

А Махаяна чем не "терма"? Вы лично присутствовали при вручении праджняпарамитских сутр Нагарджуне? Это историческое событие было заснято на киноплёнку?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> 2Дондуп: 
> Вопросы задавать нужно, но оценочные суждения, как
> 'ньюэйдж' и 'вербовка в секту', имхо, резковаты. Тем более, что тиб.ламы высокого ранга, судя по всему, дали добро на 'учения Шамбалы'. .


А Вы стали бы учиться в Дхарма-центре где дается смесь Дхармы с конфуцианством и даосизмом?
Вопрос безотносительно ШЦ.

Кроме того тибетские Ламы высокого ранга могут давать Учение в различных местах и по приглашению различных организаций - это не значит что они разделяют цели и задачи этих организаций. Примеров масса. Опять же тезис безотносительно ШЦ.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> 2Дондуп:
> Из перечисленных никто Ш-тренинги не даёт, ибо не их это забота. А элементы дзэна, каллиграфии и проч. не в таком количестве и статусе, чтобы говорить о нечистоте линии. Они сами по себе не плохи, а кому то и по душе. Никто не говорит, что это Кагью, или Нингма, или методы, ведущие к накоплению пуньи и джняны. В ретритах они из лука не стреляют и про цзюньцзы не болтают.Имхо, это наследие 70х, когда ЧТР прибыл в совершенно дзэнские Штаты и предложил другое по сути, оставив что то из знакомого.


Я против дзэна ничего не имею, дзээн - это Дхарма, так же как против мирских наук, которые изучают например монахи. Главное чтобы было четкое разделение - это мирские науки, а это Дхарма. Конечно на уровне реализованного налджорпы все действия становятся Дхармой например как тройственный образ жизни дост.Шантидевы, но для нас обычных людей - другое дело.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А Вы стали бы учиться в Дхарма-центре где дается смесь Дхармы с конфуцианством и даосизмом?
> Вопрос безотносительно ШЦ.
> .


Welcome to Тхеравада. ) Там чистота... Никаких терма, мессаджей от нагов и откровений нечеловеческих существ в виде особых шаматх и випашьян.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Won Soeng (12.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (12.03.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.03.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Учение вообще не "выстраивается", это нонсенс.  Тем паче учение Ваджраяны.


Если для кого-то учение не выстраивается, а представляется какими-то бессвязными кусками, то проблема вовсе не в учении.




> А Махаяна чем не "терма"? Вы лично присутствовали при вручении праджняпарамитских сутр Нагарджуне? Это историческое событие было заснято на киноплёнку?


Ну конечно! Берите больше, – весь буддизм это тоже одно терма! По большому-то счету…
И каждый раз, когда вы открываете книгу, вы открываете … догадались что?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> И каждый раз, когда вы открываете книгу, вы открываете … догадались что?


Мы открываем Учение Будды. 
Ключевое слово "Будды"

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Lan

И как ни странно - вся долгая с множеством вопросительных знаков дискуссия о "who is Shambhala-Buddhism" на самом деле говорит о скудности информации на наших широтах о том в каких отношениях и взаимодействии находятся линии тибетского буддизма. И особенно какое место Шамбала Трунгпи Ринпоче занимает в тибетском (и не только) буддизме на западе (и не только). 

На все вопросы уже есть ответы - о легитимности и подлиности передачи ЧТР и Сакйонга Мипама нет молейших сомнений (в смысле - на западе и не только). 

Так - штришок - Сакйонг только что в Индии достал от Намха Дриме (кстати своего тестя) полную передачу Rinchen Terdzo, которое тот достал от Трунгпи Ринпоче еще в Тибете.   


Уже говорили здесь кто учил в центрах Шамбалы - еще пару имен - Дзыгар Ринпоче, Кхандро Ринпоче, Пенор Ринпоче (кстати учитель Сакйонга), Дзонгсар Кхенце, Цултрим Гяцо и можно продолжать список дальше и дальше...

Более того эти уважаемые учителя зачастую говорят, что именно Трунгпа первый начал "перевод" тибетского буддизма на "язык" понятный для западной аудитории, которым теперь они и пользуются.   

Елементы Дзен в Шамбале - медитация в ходьбе, церемония Ориоки (прием пищи в груповых ретритах (как правило)) и очень большой акцент на Шаматху (на дыхании) на первых этапах. Также некоторые естетическте моменты в дизайне центров (калиграфия - икебана). Суть - естетика поддержующая осознаность/пробуждающая серце.

Конечно есть линии ближе по дух - есть дальше. Есть учителя близкие родственики - есть дальние. Кстати Сакйонг более в сторону Ньингма движется чем в Каг'ю. 
А учение Шамбалы - это отличительная черта именно этой линии передачи. И каждая линия имеет что-то совсем свое и особенное. 
И главная черта Ш - не разделение на мирское и священное а использование и того и другого на пути (см. причины Калачакра тантру и просьбу короля Шамбалы к Будде).
Пустота не выбирает - чего не скажеш о концептуальном уме, или как сказал Дзыгар Ринпоче  - "чтобы быть буддой не надо быть буддистом" :Smilie: 

Но то о чем говорят здесь - в кратце звучит - "а Шамбала-Буддизм - это ню-эйдж?" (что скажем в буддистских кругах Нью Йорка или Лондона было бы довольно странным вопросом)

А так по настоящему - не увидиш не узнаеш :Smilie: 

Суть важна.

И еще два моменты 
о алкоголе и традиции - см. жизнь индийских махасидхов
о бегстве от жизни в пещеру - см. свою мотивацию 

(И еще уже совсем на конец - очень жаль что так сложилось, что слово "Шамбала" у нас несет столько не очень чистых и, скажем, не очень приятных коннотаций - в Тибете с этим по другому.)

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Аньезка (12.03.2009), Викарий (12.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.03.2009), куру хунг (12.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Ох, Lan... одно сообщение у вас на форуме. А всё-то вы уже знаете, всё-то уже объяснили.

----------


## Lan

:Smilie:  странно - правда?

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Tiop (12.03.2009), Аньезка (12.03.2009), Викарий (12.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (12.03.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Топпер, это даже не смешно...  :Smilie: 

Не надо быть Кассандрой, чтобы предсказать и дальнейшее появление в этой теме новых участников с числом сообщений 1 - но которые, тем не менее, будут много больше в курсе _данной_ темы, чем многие из отметившиеся здесь "сотников" и "тысячников". 

Угадайте, почему?  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ. Помню, как в свое время Кураев "пригласил" буддистов на свой новый форум. Большинство из нас слетелось как раз на подобный "огонек". Я даже помню название той темы, "Человеческие жертвоприношения в буддизме". О!..

Мы, "шамбальцы", сейчас примерно в таком же шоке, как тогда буддисты на новом курайнике...

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, это даже не смешно... 
> 
> Не надо быть Кассандрой, чтобы предсказать и дальнейшее появление в этой теме новых участников с числом сообщений 1 - но которые, тем не менее, будут много больше в курсе _данной_ темы, чем многие из отметившиеся здесь "сотников" и "тысячников". 
> 
> Угадайте, почему?


Потому что начался флешмоб с форума шамбалы буддизма.

----------

Евгения Горенко (12.03.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ох, Lan... одно сообщение у вас на форуме. А всё-то вы уже знаете, всё-то уже объяснили.


Как будто знания на форуме обретаются! В непрерывной болтовне.  :Big Grin:

----------

Lan (12.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> странно - правда?


Напротив - логично. Похоже на сектантскую пропаганду.

----------


## Lan

что именно?

----------


## Ser Tso Lhamo

"Напротив - логично. Похоже на сектантскую пропаганду."

Тогда на этом форуме на сектантскую пропаганду похожи все направления Буддизма, включая Тхераваду :Wink:

----------

Echo (12.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.04.2011), куру хунг (12.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (12.03.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Потому что начался флешмоб с форума шамбалы буддизма.


Верно, _частично_ мы сами спровоцировали это разбирательство... тем не менее, _не полностью._

У меня совершенно нет желания начать разбираться, кто прав, а кто виноват. И как бы меня об это ни просили - не буду!  :Smilie:  
Впрочем, и ситуация, насколько я вижу, уже потихоньку нормализуется. Думаю, и основные факты уже приведены, и свербящие эмоции уже выплеснуты. Думаю, что мы можем закруглить эту ситуацию гораздо более конструктивно, чем тогда на курайнике... 

Короче, лучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз прочитать в "Мошенниках в рясах" (*жмурится от вспоминания фразочки "_роботоподобная медитация_", использованной в этом тексте*). В конце марта у нас будет открытая 2-дневная программа. Так что ежели кто, скажем, из ревнителей благочестия, живет в достаточной близости от Киева, он вполне может своими глазами заценить ее страшную ньюэйджевскую и баблосшибательную сущность. 
Everybody is welcome!

ЗЫ. Макс, насколько я помню, "трудновременная" лекция Матиаса была открытой. Она есть к меня в электронном виде. Может ее выложить здесь?

----------


## Ануруддха

Если Шамбала буддизм - это традиционный Тибетский буддизм, то зачем называть себя Шамбала и таким образом отделять себя от остального буддизма? И почему нет ни одного центра, к примеру, в Дхарамсале (а там представлены практически все линии Тибетского буддизма)?

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Евгения Горенко (12.03.2009), Илия (12.03.2009), Ондрий (12.03.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> "Напротив - логично. Похоже на сектантскую пропаганду."
> 
> Тогда на этом форуме на сектантскую пропаганду похожи все направления Буддизма, включая Тхераваду


Далеко не все. Традиционные направления не похожи.

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ser Tso Lhamo

А зачем называли себя Кагью, Гелуг, Нингма? Могли бы называться просто Буддизм...
А центр ДО в Дхармасале есть?

----------

Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> А зачем называли себя Кагью, Гелуг, Нингма? Могли бы называться просто Буддизм...


"Просто Буддизм" - это Тхеравада.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Сергей Муай (13.03.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.03.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Если Шамбала буддизм - это традиционный Тибетский буддизм, то зачем называть себя Шамбала и таким образом отделять себя от остального буддизма?


Не знаю. Правда не знаю. Я бы лично так не делала. Но я и не лама и не тулку... Я не знаю, почему ЧТР так сделал. 
На всякий случай: в Америке, где и началась эта линия, у слова "Шамбала" нет тех ассоциаций и коннотаций, как у нас. Там это вполне себе нейтральное слово. 
Это просто наша такая "лингвистическая" ситуация на русскоязычном пространстве. Увы... ( 




> И почему нет ни одного центра, к примеру, в Дхарамсале (а там представлены практически все линии Тибетского буддизма)?


Слышала, что вроде собираются это делать. С год назад слышала еще, кажется... 

Есть предложение: попробуйте в этой ситуации мысленно а) заменить "Шамбала" на "Калачакра", скажем и б) отложить в сторону всю ту информации о ЧТР, которая исходит из одного конкретного источника - Оле Надала.
И просто посмотреть на ситуацию заново. 
Всё.

to *Топпер*

Можно я выложу (в этой теме или в отдельной) аудио-запись шамбальской лекции нашего учителя Матиаса Понграча "Медитация в трудные времена"?

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Lan

Трунгпа учил на Западе - не в Дхарамсале.

А вопрос фактически очень широкий и точный - что делает секту - традицией а традицию - Традицией? 
И что можетбыть подтверждением - а мы все хотим подтверждений... 

Кстати - вы слышали о журналах "Buddadharma" и "Shambhala Sun" и вообще издательство "Shambhala Pub." - какие книги издаются, кто печатается и место в буддийском мире - это бы сняло множество вопросов.

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> "Просто Буддизм" - это Тхеравада.


Топпер вышел из затвора - и сразу на тропу войны.  :Big Grin:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Schwejk (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Tiop (12.03.2009), Аньезка (12.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Евгения Горенко (12.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер вышел из затвора - и сразу на тропу войны.


Да, запамятовал, что здесь тибетский раздел  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> "Просто Буддизм" - это Тхеравада.


Топпер, я тебя люблю  :Smilie:  
(И ты знаешь, что это совсем без сарказма)

----------

Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Модератор:
Логика странная про наличие центра в Дхарамсале как показателя аутентичности.
В Дхарамсале, например, в наличии центры NKT и их коллег по цеху Western Sh-n Society. Решите проблему проще, если уж дошло до такой аргументации, и кто-нибудь вам обязательно скажет 'спасибо'.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

В Маджнукатиле (Н. Дели) был оффис новой Кадампы.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.04.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Есть предложение: попробуйте в этой ситуации мысленно а) заменить "Шамбала" на "Калачакра"...


Вопрос не в слове "Шамбала", а в сочетании "Шамбала буддизм", это осознанное или неосознанное отделение себя от остального буддизма.

----------

Alert (13.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Вопрос не в слове "Шамбала", а в сочетании "Шамбала буддизм", это осознанное или неосознанное отделение себя от остального буддизма.


Я уже давала ссылку на один текст в этой теме, вот она еще раз. 
"Шамбала Буддизм", Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Lan

> Вопрос не в слове "Шамбала", а в сочетании "Шамбала буддизм", это осознанное или неосознанное отделение себя от остального буддизма.


ОК - попробую ответить.

а) от буддизма никто не отделялся - и это принципиально!

б) название Шамбала-Буддизм - говорит о том что это определенно линия передачи со своими особенными практиками (что весьма традиционно в тибетских линиях) со своей лигитимностью, историей передачи учения и связями с другими линиями.  

Буддизм всегда был множеством разностей в одном большом русле - тем более Ваджраяна - каждий монастырь или месность имели свои особенности (надеюсь слово "Риме" все знают). 

Через 200 лет будет видно что эта линия во всем контексте.

в) учение Шамбалы, символика и язык подачи - это буддизм по сути и все это имеет соответсвие с конкретной терминологией в дзогчен/ваджраяне/махаяне/хинаяне - но подано по другому (одна из характеристик учения "терма")

г) тибетские учителя получали от Трунгпы Ринпоче передачу учений Ш. Слышал историю как один монах в Дылго Кхенце монастыре пробовал взять текст термы и Кхенце очень злился - потому что тот делал это не  пройдя надлежащий тренинг и без надлежащего уважения.  

Кстати Джигме Ринпоче на следующий год очень вероятно приедет во Львов в Ш.центр но это уже другая тема.

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Так это как раз и подтверждает, что Шамбала-буддизм - это попытка создать новое течение в буддизме. Сложится ли все это в традицию покажет только время. 

"_Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче

Кто мы? Что мы за группа? Мы буддисты? Мы шамбалисты? И то, и другое? Ни то, ни другое? Полагаю, мы часто спрашиваем себя, кто же мы такие.

Шамбала – уникальная смесь традиций и культур, и сообщество крайне разнообразных индивидумов. Хотя культура Шамбалы все еще развивается, пришло время определиться с тем, кто мы такие. Похоже настала пора вглядеться в цель и смысл нашего видения. 

Мы не похожи на другие буддийские или дзэнские сангхи. Большая часть из принятого в нашей общине буддизма, подверглось сильному влиянию учения Шамбалы. В идеале, нам всем следует до некоторой степени изучить оба эти учения. Видьядхара счел необходимым адаптировать буддизм к этому новому миру, и он также видел потребности этого мира.

Так что же находится в сердце нашей организации, нашего сообщества? Кто мы есть? Мы – линия Шамбала-буддизма. Вот кто мы такие._"

----------

Alert (13.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Дондог (27.04.2011), Евгения Горенко (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вопрос не в слове "Шамбала", а в сочетании "Шамбала буддизм", это осознанное или неосознанное отделение себя от остального буддизма.


Тут излагалось мнение, что это вообще не буддизм ))

даже гимн имеется: http://goldenunder.sakhaworld.org/mu...mbalalayka.mp3

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (12.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (12.03.2009)

----------


## Lan

[QUOTE=Модератор;252010]Так это как раз и подтверждает, что Шамбала-буддизм - это попытка создать новое течение в буддизме. Сложится ли все это в традицию покажет только время. 

Впринципе согласен - единственний момент - надо очень четко отметить откуда растет ето дерево - а тут все очень прямо и понятно - тибетский буддизм Ваджраяны Каг'ю и Ньингма.  Течение в буддизме - что весьма нормально, традиционно и признано в буддистском мире. 

В конце концов - практика и воззрение - есть метод для того чтобы медитирующий пережил опыт просветления/природи ума/бодхичитты - а повторение ритуала закостенело и фанатично ради самого ритуала (что бывает повсемесно и Тибет не исключение) или чемпионат по собиранию абхишек - а виглядет все очень традиционно и респектабельно - а куда ведет?
Мы любим давние истории. Но все равно все настоящее происходит Now

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009), Zetetic (13.07.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Гьямцо:
Вся ли Махаяна терма? Кто был с Бхагаваном в Раджагрихе, тех уж, увы, с нами нет,и что было дальше неясно. Но, говорят, однако же,что Сутры Праджняпарамиты в мир людей принес от нагов, до поры скрытые у них, Арья Нагарджуна. Чем не сатер?
Пятикнижие, как известно, Арья Асанга получил от Майтреи. Как? В чистом видении. Кроме того, из них были сокрыты Уттаратантрашастра и Дхармадхармата Вибхага, а через несколько веков они были извлечены из некой ступы Майтрипой. Вот и вся Махаяна, как она есть. ;-)

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Гьямцо:
Да, не полагался Чже Ринпоче на терма, и что? У Него была своя задача, к-рую Он решал другими способами. А вот Лонгченпа на них полагался. И чем Он хуже Чже Ринпоче? Каждый 'выстраивал', как вы говорите,  Учение согласно своим обстоятельствам и у Обоих получилось супер. А ваша фраза о сомнительности линии, если в ней есть терма, имхо, весьма однозначна и ясна. Так что реакция на неё не должна вас удивлять.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если для кого-то учение не выстраивается, а представляется какими-то бессвязными кусками, то проблема вовсе не в учении.


Я не о том. Учение - это не информация, не набор связных концепций, где всё логично, стройно и вытекает одно из другого. Какой-нибудь кхенпо может быть на сто процентов уверен в логичности своих построений, но с точки зрения других религиозных и философских школ в его логике может быть масса ошибок. Дхарма - способ выйти за пределы обусловленного ума, а не обусловить его раз и навсегда набором безупречных догм.

Кто-то выстраивает в своём уме картину некоего "правильного" буддизма, тогда как реальный нам дан только во многообразии методов и школ, подчас стоящих на совершенно разных позициях.

----------

Ali (12.03.2009), Caddy (12.03.2009), Ho Shim (13.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009), Tiop (12.03.2009), Zetetic (13.07.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), куру хунг (12.03.2009), Поляков (12.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (12.03.2009)

----------


## Викарий

> А на меня Ламрим сразу произвел огромное впечатление, когда я его впервые в руки взял. А когда стал комментарий к нему слушать - то тем более.
> Lhaktong Riwo, а традиционный буддизм чем Вам не понравился?


Dondhup а чем вам Дже Гампопы "Драгоценное украшение освобождения" не нравятся, есть традиционные школы сармы Сакьяпа, Кагьюпа, Кадампа, происходящие из Индии а тут не понятно какая школа Гелугпа появился, корней в Индии не имеет, Цонкапа желтую шапку не понятно зачем надел, нет как нормальные ламы красную носить :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009), Tiop (12.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.03.2009), куру хунг (12.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Dondhup а чем вам Дже Гампопы "Драгоценное украшение освобождения" не нравятся, есть традиционные школы сармы Сакьяпа, Кагьюпа, Кадампа, происходящие из Индии а тут не понятно какая школа Гелугпа появился, корней в Индии не имеет, Цонкапа желтую шапку не понятно зачем надел, нет как нормальные ламы красную носить


Гелуг продолжила традиции школы Кадам, основанной Атишей.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Игорь Берхин! вы же в теме. Выскажите, наконец, своё мнение эксперта по вопросу Шамбала-буддизма.

----------


## Ануруддха

Все верно, Дмитрий, по большому счету нет никакого буддизма (вот договорился  :Smilie: ), а есть методы, которые перевозят нас "на другой берег Сансары", либо не перевозят. Методы традиционных школ считаются проверенными временем и при правильном использовании гарантировано доставят нас до места. Новые методы может сработают, а может и нет. А вдруг этот новый плот Дхармы доплывет только до середины реки?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (12.03.2009), Чиффа (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Викарий:
Можно подробнее про Гелуг, не имеющую корней в Индии. Желательно со слайдами. И про Риме, имеющее там корни. Или это был типа риторический приём?

----------

Dondhup (12.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Naldjorpa (13.03.2009)

----------


## Викарий

> Гелуг продолжила традиции школы Кадам, основанной Атишей.


А Шамбала -Буддизм  Кагью
P.S. Знаю что прдолжение линии Атиши, но зачем называться Гелуг, отделять себя от школы Кадампа  :Smilie:

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Викарий

> 2Викарий:
> Можно подробнее про Гелуг, не имеющую корней в Индии. Желательно со слайдами. И про Риме, имеющее там корни. Или это был типа риторический приём?


Ага :Smilie: 
Ни чего ни имею против Гелугпы

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (12.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А Шамбала -Буддизм  Кагью
> P.S. Знаю что прдолжение линии Атиши, но зачем называться Гелуг, отделять себя от шклы Кадамп


Вроде бы, не отделяет.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Игорь Берхин! вы же в теме. Выскажите, наконец, своё мнение...


Топпер, мое мнение Вам может не понравиться, но Вы сами попросили.

Я сталкивался с учением Видьядхары Чогьяма Трунгпы только по книгам и интернет-сайтам, но у меня нет никаких оснований считать его учение ложным. Я склонен верить, что Видьядхара Чогьям Трунгпа являлся подлинным носителем мудрости ваджраяны и точным образом передавал это учение в полном соответствии с его принципами. И когда он чему-то учил, то следовал той передаче, которую получил как от своих земных учителей, так и в чистых видениях от Гуру Падмасамбхавы.

Что касается его учений шамбалы, то в традиции нингма говорится о предварительной "колеснице богов и людей" или же "колесницы Брахмы" (не путать с индуизмом), которая ведет к накоплению заслуг и обретению мирского счастья. Прежде всего на этом пути практикуется отказ от десяти неблагих дел, а также шаматха-випашьяна, включающая практику дхьяны и четырех безмерных. Насколько я могу судить, тренинг шамбалы является именно таким учением и использование элементов различных мирских учений никак не противоречит принципам колесницы Брахмы. Тем более, если это прямо указано в терма, полученных от Гуру Падмасамбхавы. И не имеет никакого значения, похоже ли это учение на нечто уже существующее или выглядит чем-то совершенно новым.

О колеснице богов и людей, в т.ч. колеснице Брахмы, можно прочитать у Дуджома Ринпоче в "Школе нингма тибетского буддизма" стр. 13 кратко и стр. 57-62 подробно.

Ну и соответственно поношение, причем публичное, подлинного йогина и тертона является действием крайне неблагим. Поэтому тем, особенно практикам ваджраяны, которые так поступают, лучше хотя бы на секунду остановиться и осознать возможность того, что они неправы, и подумать о том, какие в этом случае будут последствия.

Это мое мнение, которое не имеет никакого значения и отстаивать которое я не собираюсь. Всего наилучшего!

----------

Ali (13.03.2009), Echo (13.03.2009), Legba (13.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Naldjorpa (13.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009), Zetetic (13.07.2009), Александр С (14.03.2009), Ануруддха (13.03.2009), Аньезка (13.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Евгения Горенко (13.03.2009), куру хунг (13.03.2009), Маша_ла (13.03.2009), Норбу (13.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (13.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, мое мнение Вам может не понравиться, но Вы сами попросили.


Почему же не понравится?  Всё же какая-то определённость. Авторитетное мнение.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (13.03.2009), Naldjorpa (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

Итак, как может заметить внимательный читатель данной ветки, наша ученая беседа от скучного мирского финансового вопроса плавно вернулась к самому своему началу. Отрадно видеть очередное подтверждение слов Татхагаты о том что все сансарные явления обладают циклической природой. Обычно, в таких случаях традиционно отсылают «фпоиск» или «погуглить», некоторые – пользуются буфером обмена.  :Smilie:  Но этот путь малоинтересен, поэтому давайте вернемся в начало и попробуем вновь навести контуры на том, что несколько стерлось и посмотрим, что из этого выйдет.

По правде говоря, на слово «Шамбала» в приложении к своей традиции, мы имеем намного больше прав, чем многие другие. Уважаемые участники форума наверняка помнят, что в линии передачи терма Шамбалы (которая подтверждается вместе с терма, поскольку является неотъемлемой его частью) присутствует Дава Сангпо (правитель Шамбалы, получивший, как известно, передачу Калачакра-тантры от Будды Шакьямуни) и последующие двадцать пять Ригденов («Ригден» – таков титул правителя Шамбалы). Если есть тот, кто считает, что он обладает бОльшим правом на использование слова «Шамбала», чем духовные наследники 26 непрерывных правителей этой страны, хотелось бы узнать о таком «правообладателе» поподробней.

С этим моментом непосредственно корреспондирует вопрос о Калачакра-танте. Многие наверняка помнят историю о том, как она была передана, и помнят о том, что впоследствии Дава Сангпо и его наследники распространили Дхарму на всю страну, вследствие чего она достигла необычайного процветания. Но те, кто имел благую возможность ознакомиться с садханой Калачакра-тантры, наверняка задавались вопросом: «Откуда у простого жителя страны, к примеру, крестьянина, открылись подходящие способности и нашлось достаточно времени на практику этой не самой простой из садхан Ваджраяны?» 

Воистину, для того, чтобы считать «новоделом» Учение которое передавалось на этой планете не одну сотню лет тому назад (а это как минимум 26 поколений правителей Шамбалы, которые иначе не вошли бы в держатели линии), необходимо обладать неистощимой фантазией.

Очень интересным представляется вопрос о «противопоставлении» Шамбалы и Буддизма. Противопоставляет ли себя Чань – Буддизму? Или возможно, противопоставляет ему себя Дзэн? Рискну предположить, что в данном случае речь идет о том, что данные течения просто таким образом обозначают свою специфику и подчеркивают непротиворечивость Дхарме Победоносного, а также аспект ее первоосновы. Не является исключением из этого предположения Шамбала-Буддизм, чему подтверждением является уже упоминавшаяся статья Сакйонга Мипама Ринпоче. 

Неблагое это занятие – не имея на то полномочий трактовать слова главы линии, но письменные комментарии мне на этот счет неизвестны, так что придется попробовать. Исторический контекст написания статьи следующий – ряд практиковавших исключительно направление Шамбала-Тренинг, пришли к ошибочному воззрению, будто «приветствует все», означает «приветствует что попало». И Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче, являясь главой традиции, недвусмысленно указал им на явные ошибки данного заблуждения. Таким образом, если допустимы определенные культурные и этнические заимствования (с ведома и одобрения главы линии), то даже допустимость возможности заимствований духовных – является коренной ошибкой, поскольку сердцем Учения (не взирая на чьи бы то ни было сомнения) остается Буддадхарма. 

Освещая вопрос мнимого «противопоставления» Шамбалы другим, более известным традициям, хотелось бы напомнить о том, что несектарный подход является неотъемлемой частью нашего воззрения. По этой причине, в центры Шамбалы приглашают Учителей из различных традиций, по этой причине Шамбала Интернешнал тратит деньги на публикацию трудов по Буддадхарме, как древних, так и современных Учителей, и по этой причине мы не занимаемся ни «пропагандой», ни «переманиванием» практикующих Дхарму из других традициях. Все очень просто – поступая иначе, мы рубим все чему следуем, под самый корень. По этой причине, если человек с детства зачитывался Ламримом и вследствие этого пришел к практике в традиции Гелуг, мы можем лишь искренне порадоваться тому, что у данного конкретного живого существа проявилась его благая сильная кармическая связь с данным Учением.

Что касается трех направлений Шамбала-Буддизма (Шамбала-Тренинг, Шамбала-Буддизм и Наланда), то начнем, пожалуй, с конца. Общеизвестно, что Буддадхарма, приходя на новую территорию, использует существующий на ней культурный контекст. А теперь попробуем посмотреть непредвзято на современную культуру Западного мира.

По правде говоря, мы увидим пустыню. Все, что существовало разумного и доброго в европейской культурно-философской традиции уничтожено массовой культурой и культурой глобализации. Многолетняя пропаганда насилия, егоцентризма, сексуальной распущенности, цинизма, лжи, унификации «корпоративных ценностей», личного обогащения и прочего сделали свое дело. Современный западный мир породил среду, зеркально противоположную тому, чему учил Победоносный, и за жалкие чахлые кустики, оставшиеся от культур и традиций, существовавших на территориях Западного мира уже практически невозможно зацепиться.

Обычно, в данной ситуации принято лить крокодиловы слезы и мечтать о возврате «старого доброго времени». Более продвинутые – с умным видом рассуждают о кали-юге. Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче предложил нам другой путь – создание и распространение собственной альтернативной культурной среды, пропитанной ценностями, характерными для стран, в которых Дхарма распространена традиционно – неагрессивность, скромность, сострадание, майтри, осознанность, ответственность, открытость. И направление Наланда, в сущности, занято именно этим – созданием благоприятной среды будь-то через образование государственного образца, будь-то через экзотику икебаны, будь-то через авангард созерцательной фотографии. И мы не сомневаемся в том, что есть те, кому не нравится то, что мы это делаем...

Пожалуй, на сегодня достаточно. Буду рад, если мои непритязательные рассуждения оказались кому-то полезны.  :Smilie:

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009), Zetetic (14.07.2009), куру хунг (13.03.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Я не о том.


А я о том. Учение, по-вашему, – это не информация? – Это сильно, как тут любят говорить.
Тогда это и не учение, а просто некий лозунг типа 


> Дхарма - способ выйти за пределы обусловленного ума


Сам по себе, в отрыве от ОБУЧЕНИЯ, РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЯ, МЕДИТАЦИИ такой лозунг выглядит (и по сути является) чистым ньюэйджем. Дхарма – это огромное количество наставлений, с помощью которых можно наилучшим образом помочь себе и другим. Причем даже просто порядок применения этих наставлений сам по себе является глубоким учением. Взять из них одно, которое подходит для определенной ситуации (для бодхисаттв, завершающих путь подготовки) и сделать лекарством на все случаи жизни – значит безумно себя ограничить. Эдак все занятия могут остаться на уровне лозунгов, и тогда жизнь будет потрачена впустую.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (15.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Ну иного мнения от Берхина я и не ожидал. Ворон ворону глаз не выколет.




> Ну и соответственно поношение, причем публичное, подлинного йогина и тертона является действием крайне неблагим. Поэтому тем, особенно практикам ваджраяны, которые так поступают, лучше хотя бы на секунду остановиться и осознать возможность того, что они неправы, и подумать о том, какие в этом случае будут последствия.


И какие же интересно будут "последствия"? Особенно при том, что тут никто не поносил ЧТР, а разбирали его "шамбалу". Критика с аргументами (уж у кого какие получились), а не неадекватные оскорбления некоего наставника и сомнения в неких наставлениях и практиках уже считаются деяниями приводящими в ад???? ))) Вы с КПСС ничего не перепутали часом?

----------

Dondhup (13.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (15.03.2009), Шаман (13.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"О колеснице богов и людей, в т.ч. колеснице Брахмы, можно прочитать у Дуджома Ринпоче в "Школе нингма тибетского буддизма" стр. 13 кратко и стр. 57-62 подробно."

Практика однонаправленного сосредоточения или аскезы без практики Праджняпарамиты привязывает к сансаре. Об это я не раз слышал от своих Учителей и об  этом говориться в Ламриме Чже Ринпоче.

Я никогда не говорил дурного лично про основателя "Шамбала интернейшенал" поскольку я его никогда не встречал, но речь идет об учении которое изучают и практикуют в "Шамбала интернейшенал". Любое Учение возникшее после паринирваны Будды Шакьямуни стоит анализировать с позиции того, что даровал Будда Шакьямуни. 
Иначе практикой колесницы богов и людей можно будет объявить все что угодно от Агни-йоги и теософии до дианетики с холотропом.

В таком подходе с моей точки зрения нет даже намека на нарушения обетов Ваджраяны.

Я сталкивался с буддийскими организациями на Западе, которые имеют сеть магазинов, ретрит-центов с хорошим доходом и т.п. Кому то этот путь нравиться, с моей точки зрения он ник чему хорошему не приведет.
"Дхрама-бизнес""- это очень плохо.

Будда Манджушри проявил нирманакаю в стране Снегов которая нам известна под именем Чже Ринпоче, для того чтоб восстановить чистоту Учения. И это есть подлинная традиция монастыря Наланда, сохраняемая поныне в тибетских монастырях.
Где за Учение не берут деньги, где монахи и налджорпы не изучают не буддийские системы в контексте Дхармы.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (15.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Ондрий (13.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Практика однонаправленного сосредоточения или аскезы без практики Праджняпарамиты привязывает к сансаре. Об это я не раз слышал от своих Учителей и об этом говориться в Ламриме Чже Ринпоче.


Хотелось бы понять, как соотносилась с сансарой практика Дордже Ш., которого *частично* прекратили практиковать не так давно?

P.S. Caмма-самадхи - элемент Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (15.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (14.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Хотелось бы понять, как соотносилась с сансарой практика Дордже Ш., которого *частично* прекратили практиковать не так давно?
> 
> P.S. Caмма-самадхи - элемент Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.


Я ДШ не практиковал, вопрос не по адресу.

В Вашей уважаемой школе есть практика Мирских Дхармапал?
Бли ли в истории Вашей линии инциденты когда из за неправильной мотивации нарушалась самая?

Что касается однонаправленного сосредоточения то согласно Ламриму Цонкапы его нужно практиковать не привязываясь к состояния блаженства возникающего благодаря этой практике, почему - Вы наверняка знаете сами.

Собственно Вы наверняка все сами знаете - Вы давно уже не неофит, а Ваше сообщение - обычная провокация, причем не первая.

Не любите гелуг - так и напишите.
Я же стараюсь с уважением относиться ко всем линиям тибетского буддизма, тем более что мой коренной Учителя имеет передачи и опыт практики всех четырех линий.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (15.03.2009), Шаман (13.03.2009)

----------


## Lan

как тяжело называть белое белым - а зеленое зеленым 

Если серезно 
- о деньгах
а) Марпа платил оооочень дорого! :Smilie: 
б) Шамбала как организация - плохой бизнес - неприбыльный (не знаю людей кто на этом заработал или зарабатывает - скорее совсем совсем наоборот!)
в) когда просиш учение - даеш подношение 
г) економические отношения средневекового Тибета очень отличаются от современных - правда это тяжело заметить фиксированым умом :Smilie: 

- о ЧТР и Ш. 
а) Трунгпа говорил что путь Ш. - это суть его серца и его найбольшее пожелание.
б) вся деятельность ЧТР на западе связана с Ш. Интернешнл (в наши дни Сакйонга) - тоесть -  как разделить и говорить только об организации?  
(организация учение не придумывает - она его как может осуществляет - или не очень осуществляет - говорю о всех буддистах сейчас :Smilie: 

Кстати о подлиности традиций - все движение Риме образовалось от того, что формально все все делали - а суть утрачивалась, и по настоящему практиковало не так уж много людей. 
В Тибете не все так розово - хотя романтические фантазии очень приятны. 

А о Блаватской/Кастанеде как о просветленном Мастере здесь никто вроде не упоминал?

И еще - игнорирование относительной истины - это не лучший метод - так меня учили :Smilie: ...

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (14.03.2009), Zetetic (14.07.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я ДШ не практиковал, вопрос не по адресу.
> 
> В Вашей уважаемой школе есть практика Мирских Дхармапал?
> Бли ли в истории Вашей линии инциденты когда из за неправильной мотивации нарушалась самая?
> 
> Что касается однонаправленного сосредоточения то согласно Ламриму Цонкапы его нужно практиковать не привязываясь к состояния блаженства возникающего благодаря этой практике, почему - Вы наверняка знаете сами.
> 
> Собственно Вы наверняка все сами знаете - Вы давно уже не неофит, а Ваше сообщение - обычная провокация, причем не первая.
> 
> ...


1. Вы не практиковали, а вот Побонка Дже практиковал. И не только он...  Я на это обращаю внимание потому, что превосходные учения, выводящие за пределы сансары, вполне могут соседствовать с ритуальными практиками бывшему самоубийце, жестко обусловленному двойственным видением... И все это шло в одной упаковке до сравнительно недавнего времени.

И после такого вести разговоры о Шамбале как то даже неудобно... Типо, "да как же можно о мирском то"!!!

2. *Таких* мирских Дхармапал нет.

3. Кто мешает практикующему в рамках Шамбалы не привязываться к блаженству самадхи? И с каких пор книжка "Ламрим" на полке служит гарантией, что практик не будет привязан к блаженству самадхи?

4. Если бы уважительно относились, то не гнали бы волну про "чистоту одного" и "не чистоту другого"...

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (15.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (14.03.2009), Александр С (14.03.2009), Аньезка (13.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), куру хунг (13.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Сам по себе, в отрыве от ОБУЧЕНИЯ, РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЯ, МЕДИТАЦИИ такой лозунг выглядит (и по сути является) чистым ньюэйджем.


А всё, что вы пишете, выглядит чистой воды гелугпинским фундаментализмом.
Извиниться даже не просите: под Кандагаром было круче. Я нигде не призывал отвергнуть обучение, размышление и медитацию. Вы не пытаетесь понять, что я хочу сказать, а проецируете на меня свою боязнь ереси.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (15.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (14.03.2009), Гьямцо (13.03.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> ..


Поскольку у вас в подписи написано "свое и чужое полностью прекрасно", то я думал, что вам, возможно, будет интересно узнать чужое мнение, а также о том, как ваши слова могут быть истолкованы. Но если вы хотели просто получить еще одно "спасибо", то извольте...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Вы не практиковали, а вот Побонка Дже практиковал.


Так ведь при соответствующей Реализации и с помощью сильной бодхичитты любая сущность может стать помощником на Пути.

----------

Ургьен Вангчен (13.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так ведь при соответствующей Реализации и с помощью сильной бодхичитты любая сущность может стать помощником на Пути.


Зачотно... Напечатать на листе, вложить в конверт, отправить копии ЕСДЛ и Геше Келсангу Гьяцо... То то они обрадуются!!!

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (15.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (13.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Поскольку у вас в подписи написано "свое и чужое полностью прекрасно", то я думал, что вам, возможно, будет интересно узнать чужое мнение.


Меня как раз не интересует мнение людей, которые не считают, что "своё и чужое полностью прекрасно" (Лонгченпа), а везде ищут ересь, даже там, где её нет. Именно в этом принципиальное расхождение. Просто за много лет, проведённых в православии, я насмотрелся на подобных борцов за чистоту веры, да и сам был таким. И очень грустно видеть, что в буддизме тоже есть фофудья, причём местами фофудьистее, чем у какого-нибудь архимандрита Шевкунова.




> Но если вы хотели просто получить еще одно "спасибо", то извольте...


А можно узнать, где эти "спасибо" конвертируются в твёрдую валюту?  :Cool:  Lol!

----------

Echo (14.03.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (15.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.03.2009), Александр С (15.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"1. Вы не практиковали, а вот Побонка Дже практиковал. И не только он...  Я на это обращаю внимание потому, что превосходные учения, выводящие за пределы сансары, вполне могут соседствовать с ритуальными практиками бывшему самоубийце, жестко обусловленному двойственным видением... И все это шло в одной упаковке до сравнительно недавнего времени."

Вы вопрос мне задаете? 
Вы ж так все прекрасно знаете - даже состояние ума ДШ  :Smilie:  
По поводу практики ДШ высокими ламами линии гелуг все разъяснил Его  Святейшество Далай лама.

"И после такого вести разговоры о Шамбале как то даже неудобно... Типо, "да как же можно о мирском то"!!!"
Мне удобно да и не о Шамбале речь  :Smilie: 

"B]Таких[/B] мирских Дхармапал нет."
Вы уверены? 

" Кто мешает практикующему в рамках Шамбалы не привязываться к блаженству самадхи? И с каких пор книжка "Ламрим" на полке служит гарантией, что практик не будет привязан к блаженству самадхи?"

Книжка не может, только правильное понимание вопроса. 
У меня создается впечатление что Вы со мной спорите ради самого процесса спора. Это не интересно.


" Если бы уважительно относились, то не гнали бы волну про "чистоту одного" и "не чистоту другого"..."

Приведите примеры когда я говорил о не чистоте ньингма, кагью или сакья?
Я лишь повторяю что не зависимо от линии необходимо опираться на Слово Будды и анализировать более поздние комментарии исходя их этого.

----------

Lhaktong Riwo (15.03.2009), Ондрий (14.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (15.03.2009)

----------


## Lhaktong Riwo

Обзорно рассмотрев вопросы сущности и уместности направления Наланда, посмотрим, что находится в середине Шамбала-Буддизма.

То, что выступает в качестве духовной основы Шамбала-Буддизма и без чего все остальное, не обладая прочной опорой, несомненно, выродилось бы в эклектику – это Буддадхарма, в том виде, в котором ее передал своему преемнику Сакйонгу Мипаму Ринпоче, Трунгпа-тулку XI, настоятель монастыря Сурманг, школы Кагью Тибетского Буддизма. В рамках терминологии, принятой в Шамбале, мы называем это – «направление Буддизм». 

С учетом большого количества различных программ, рассчитанных на разную степень подготовленности учеников, разные методы практики и разные ситуации, сложно вычленить единую программу подготовки. Тем не менее, в качестве примера, можно попробовать рассмотреть своеобразную «модель» программы для последователя-мирянина. Общим правилом в предлагаемой последовательности является обязательность выполнения предыдущего этапа, в качестве условия допуска к этапу последующему, а также непрерывная практика медитации, как индивидуально, так и в группе.

1. Получение инструкции по медитации шаматхи от уполномоченных на это лиц. К таким лицам относятся те, кто был допущен к соответствующей обучающей программе и успешно ее завершил.

2. Ознакомление с основами буддийского воззрения через прохождение программ, подобных Шамбальской Школе Изучения Буддизма http://www.shambhala.org/ssbs.php, либо самостоятельного изучения рекомендованных литературы и транскриптов лекций совмещенное с посещением программ, посвященных изучению различных аспектов буддийского воззрения.

Прохождение программы Датун, которая является 30-дневным ретритом интенсивной практики сидячей медитации шаматхи-випассаны. Как правило, во время Датуна в ограниченном объеме даются учения, посвященные изучению отдельных аспектов буддийского воззрения. Датун проводит уполномоченный учитель традиции, успешно завершивший несколько специальных программ-этапов подготовки учителей.

3. Семинар Сутраяны. Программа рассчитана на несколько недель интенсивного изучения воззрения и практик Хинаяны и Махаяны. Проходит под руководством старшего учителя, статус которого подразумевает успешное прохождение ряда программ и личные наставления от главы линии, Сакйонга Мипама Ринпоче.

4. Принятие Прибежища, принятие Обетов Бодхисатвы. Участие в предварительной программы Мир Ваджраяны, самостоятельное изучение рекомендованной литературы.

5. Семинар Ваджраяны. Программа рассчитана на несколько недель интенсивного изучения воззрения Ваджраяны и передачу практик нендро. Проводит программу лично глава линии, Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче. 

6. Выполнение нендро Кагью (простирания, Ваджрасатва, подношение мандалы, гуру-йога).

7. Абхишека Вадрайогини. Уполномачивание на выполнение садханы Ваджрайогини, передача устных наставлений по практике. Программу проводит глава линии Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче.

8. Полное выполнение практики Ваджрайогини, помимо прочего, включающее 1 000 000 начитываний мантры.

9. Абхишека Чакрасамвары. Уполномачивание на выполнение садханы Чакрасамвары, получение устных наставлений. Программу проводит глава линии Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче.

Кроме описанной «модели учебного плана», также есть ряд факультативных и дополнительных обучающих программ, проводимых в рамках направления Буддизм, поэтому индивидуальное движение по этому направлению может варьироваться. Таким образом, читатели и участники данной ветки могут составить свое представление о том, много ли содержится «эзотерики» в описанной схеме и сильно ли она отличается от традиций школы Кагью.

----------

Caddy (15.03.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (15.03.2009), Zetetic (14.07.2009), Александр С (15.03.2009), Аньезка (15.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (25.03.2009), куру хунг (15.03.2009), Норбу (15.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (15.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (15.03.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

:Smilie:

----------

Aion (21.03.2009), Caddy (20.03.2009), Svarog (12.10.2011), Zetetic (14.07.2009), Александр С (20.03.2009), Дондог (27.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (25.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (20.03.2009), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2013)

----------


## Александр С

Это он с Дильго Кхенце Ринпоче?

----------


## Аньезка

> Это он с Дильго Кхенце Ринпоче?


Да.

Еще такая есть.

----------

Aion (21.03.2009), Александр С (21.03.2009), Дондог (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (25.03.2009), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2013)

----------

